# ROMANIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## mihai_alex

It's nothing like in the model ionutzyankoo, they said that this is a provisory work just to play in CL, but I think this is permanent cause they already spent a lot of money, and just to torn it apart would take a few million more.It would be like flushing money down the toillet...


----------



## ionutzyankoo

I also think it's a permanent stand there...


----------



## nebunul

*Ceahlaul **Piatra*-*Neamt *- my home town :cheers:






Loads of pics http://sports.webshots.com/album/564076024RSziJN


----------



## Carrerra

Pretty indeed. What's the capacity and the using club? Why does the track have only 6 lanes now?


----------



## bing222

Love the orange seats


----------



## nebunul

Carrerra said:


> Pretty indeed. What's the capacity and the using club? Why does the track have only 6 lanes now?


Now ~17500. But there are plans for further expansion ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceahlăul_Piatra_Neamţ


----------



## |R|@|D|U

More images of the U Cluj new 30000 capacity stadium:
















:cheers:


----------



## nebunul

^^ Naissssss U Cluj :cheers:



nebunul said:


> *Ceahlaul **Piatra*-*Neamt *- my home town :cheers:


Found more pics :nuts::cheers:


----------



## Carrerra

Is this stadia close to Dracula's birthplace?


----------



## Bandera

^^ Wow nice stadium!


----------



## |R|@|D|U

It's funny that these new stadiums belong to teams that didn't have recent achievements, for example:
U Cluj has fallen in the second division
FC Brasov has just left the second division obtaining the promotion
CFR Cluj 3 or 4 years ago was in the third division:lol:
Ceahlaul with probably the best stadium in Romania has fallen in the second division hno:
These been said, I have high expectations for the big clubs of the romanian championship. New stadiums are needed because only 2 stadiums in Romania have the licence for Champions League and we are on an accending path. From this year 2 teams go in CL, the first one directly into the groups. :banana:


----------



## nebunul

Carrerra said:


> Is this stadia close to Dracula's birthplace?


^^ Not very far ... 2-300km :nuts: ... BTW that's my town *Piatra-Neamt* ... only ~100k :cheers::banana:




Zoom


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20537931&postcount=103


----------



## |R|@|D|U

The CFR Cluj new stand is complete. Not so special, but brand new the 10000 places stand increases the capacity of the stadium to 25000, the arena where CFR will play in champions league with Chelsea, AS Roma and Bordeaux. :cheers1:


----------



## Kuvvaci

what is DEDEMAN?


----------



## mihai_alex

Kuvvaci said:


> what is DEDEMAN?


Stupid question,it's a sponsor.


CFR Cluj stadium:




































And the construction doesn't stop here.


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ was this the stadium Romania played against Lithuania yesterday?


----------



## ionutzyankoo

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ was this the stadium Romania played against Lithuania yesterday?


Yes it was.


----------



## Quintana

Shame about those pillars but apart from that a nice cosy ground.


----------



## Carrerra

|R|@|D|U said:


> The CFR Cluj new stand is complete. Not so special, but brand new the 10000 places stand increases the capacity of the stadium to 25000, the arena where CFR will play in champions league with Chelsea, AS Roma and Bordeaux. :cheers1:


Congratulations to CFR fans and condolences to AS Roma fans...


----------



## kanye

|R|@|D|U said:


> More images of the U Cluj new 30000 capacity stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


when will they get their new stadium?
did they already start with building work?


----------



## mihai_alex

^^ 
The new stadium is easily expandable also,it can be easily modified in time.


----------



## cornelinho

i dont realy understand wats with these cheep stadiums we ar bilding... cfr stadium 30 mil... this one 25... i heard that timisoara is geting a new stadium to... will it be 20 mil euros?

at least cfr is good for champions league... but "arelna leilor"... i dont see it god not even for uefa...


----------



## mihai_alex

^^
Have you been reading any of what has been posted?
It will be able to host CL league matches,and will look quite different from what you saw in the pictures.
The final project will be presented in January,and in the corners there will be buildings with glass facades with 3 or 4 flours,and there will also be restaurants and commercial spaces.
I bet you don't even know the requirements for european matches,or how a stadium is made,or costs of similar stadiums.
CFR's wasn't 30 mil,but 23.


----------



## cornelinho

As you can see I don’t have that many posts.. because I don’t involve in stuff I don’t understand

But please.. wana bet this project will be canceled by the end of 2009? 

It’s a commen thing here… dinamo should have renovated ther stadium in 2000… rapid wanted a new one in 2006.. in 2007 they had a project and it got canceled… steaua… that dream of adding 15k to make it a 42k… canceled… 

cfr made it but only because they were certain that they will play in the UCL...

If Mititelu is alone in this project and once he realize that hi wont have the money he will cancel it…


----------



## mihai_alex

^^
You forget one thing,those were wishes not projects!this is the most detailed project I have seen in Romania yet,even more than the new national stadium,so give it the benefit of a doubt.
If the final project gets presented in January it will be constructed.
Let's wait and see,than you can say whatever you want.Mititelu isn't alone in this,the local authorities are paying for it.


----------



## |R|@|D|U

New renders of new the Ion Moina stadium 30000 (U Cluj) final project:



























:banana:


----------



## PaulFCB

So where's the photo?


----------



## cornelinho

the site that provides the photos citynews.ro is not working now... just w8 ...


----------



## mihai_alex

Also the final renders of the Craiova stadium will be released soon.
|R|@|D|U,try to upload the photos on another site.


----------



## cornelinho

^^ yes but Mititelu said that the construction can start in 2010-2011 hno:


----------



## cornelinho

|R|@|D|U said:


> New renders of new the Ion Moina stadium 30000 (U Cluj) final project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:



ooooo sh*t it looks so good :banana:


----------



## PaulFCB

The stadium itself look pretty well, except for the tower that bugs me out *a lot*.
What are the total costs of the stadium?


----------



## mihai_alex

^^
35-40 mil euros

I hate it when they show only the outside and the surroundings of a stadium.
The inside is the one which really matters.


----------



## |R|@|D|U

This renders were made to show the final facade and tower design and how the stadium would integrate in the surrouding environment. The interior wasn't modified:


----------



## PaulFCB

Why the damn did they need the athletics track for? I'm sick and tired, they can always use a terrain somewhere, put 200-300 seats around it and make a athletics "stadium"for this. 
I think stadiums from Euro 2008 like Hypo-Arena, 32.000 seats, Klagenfurt ; Wals-Siezenheim-Stadion 31,020, Salzburg ; Tivoli Neu 31,600, Insbruck ; Stade de Suisse 32.000, Berne and Stade de Geneve 31.000 can always be taken as a perfect example of design, size, facilities and cost. Of course, for a Euro they were very small, even though only used by non-seeds in the group stages and they can't help now cause there's no interest but for us it would be nice to see a nice cozy stadium like Stade Suisse or Tivoli Neu in any of the cities in Romania that host football teams in the top division. And something like St. Jakob Park for teams in Bucharest like Dinamo or Rapid, underlining the first one that would bring MUCH more fans to the stands if that piece of old communist krapp that offers nothing would be demolished. I'm just thinking of the period when people came anyway because they didn't see a better horizon. Available also for Rapid that has a another old stadium but with much better stands, they always have to repair something at that stadium. Of course, I'm not saying they will fill at a Dinamo-Pandurii or Rapid-Jiul Petrosani but even this way, at least at Dinamo it will bring 5-6 times more supporters and fill a stadium like that ( or at least one like Stade Suisse ) at any over the average game in the championship or in the European Cups. 

PS: I'm saying this ignoring Steaua that has these conditions of view/size minus the roof and eventually a remodeling of the outside.


----------



## cornelinho

^^ paul i know u know that this is a project made by the city and he local authorities ... and they don't care about football ... they need a stadium fit for more sports then football... so the tacks are necessary ...


----------



## PaulFCB

That isn't really a argument for them. For whatever they want to fit, can fit in a normal football stadium with no athletics track: football itself ( for "U" ) and concerts like there were on the old Ion Moina.
For a athletics track, well, if they wanted some international important competitions to be played there maybe they could have tried harder with the capacity, maybe somewhere around 45.000 so they could be more convincing in case of a bid......or they could have just used a terrain and put some metallic stands similar to the one in the Tineretului Complex in Bucharest because there's no need for more of that here in Romania.
Just because, probably the local authorities will build most of the new stadium in Romania, it doesn't mean any city should have the stadium with athletics track being used like 1% for anything rather then football, its foolish and too communist really. Maybe Boc wants to come to Cluj in a few years and have a similar "celebration" like in the communist time on 23 August ( on 23 August stadium... ) but apart this, i see no other reason.
Probably all the football stadiums in Romania except the new National will be extremely low cost and small ( like Craiova ).
With small efforts, i think the stadium can reach the status of the one at Euro 2008 ( excepting Ernst Happel and Basel for the size ). And Cities like: Timisoara, Arad, Brasov, Iasi, Constanta, Cluj, Craiova, Galati and in smaller sizes but as cozy for other cities with football tradition.
Cause lets face it, we still have teams in the first league that even fight for UEFA Cup places and for the title that play on stadiums like in XIX Century.

PS: A big dedication for www.sercan.de, a big Galata fan. His team played his first game in Europe on Ion Moina in 1911: Cluj-Napoca 8-1 GG. Istanbul. So it was you're duty to come and put some flowers before the demolition!!! :tongue3:


----------



## www.sercan.de

I know but where do you know it 
any pics of the old Ion Moina stadium?

I will ask the GS board.


----------



## mihai_alex

I hate the track,the stands seem to be even further away from the pitch than needed from what I see in the renderings.


----------



## cornelinho

@paul ... 

THIS IS ROMANIA!!!!

we are poorest contrite in EU ... 

and wight this economic crisis that hit us we won't make super stadiums unless we get something big like euro 2020 ... until then ... i see no team in liga 1 that can have money for a good stadium... CFR stadium is a ucl stadium ... but personally i don't like it... it could be better ... Gencea... is old...but if that shepherd didn’t give some money for parching spaces and renovation it would have been a dump... 

but as Marian Iancu said ,timisoara is getting reedy for a new stadium but when nobody knows... and as for the rest... come on... rapid is going to bacnkupsry ... while the rest are to poor to built a new stadium… and also… we don’t need white elephants… like galati … come on .. if it was a 30 k stadium… it would never be full …


----------



## alex_zebe

Finally something we agree on. :cheers:


----------



## alex_zebe

Baia Mare, Dealu Florilor Stadium renovation work



The stadium so far


----------



## mihai_alex

Very nice..but no floodlights?


----------



## alex_zebe

I found info about coffee shops, tea shops and even flower shops and other commercial spaces under the stands, but nothing about any floodlights...:dunno::bash:
It's either a state secret, or it's the most amateur-made renovation work on a stadium. Floodlights should have been built first...:nuts:


----------



## nebunul

nebunul said:


> *Ceahlaul **Piatra*-*Neamt *- my home town :cheers:


Today :cheers:


AndreiNedelcu said:


>


----------



## alex_zebe

The stadium is great, the surroundings are even better. Hope they will go on with a growth in capacity and maybe add a roof.


----------



## alex_zebe

New Cluj stadium. Works on the New Ion Moina have officially started this evening.


----------



## Livno80101

alex_zebe said:


> Sala Polivalenta Craiova (U/C), which will end up costing some 35 million euro. A lot of money for a 4000 seater.:bash:


yeah, really lot money for such small capacity, for example in Zagreb is built Zagreb Arena :banana: for 83,000.000 Euros, and it holds 15,000 for handball, 16,500 for basketball and more than 20,000 for concerts (Beyonce's concert 22,000)



















isn't it beautiful???


----------



## alex_zebe

Nice hall!

Wait till you hear this one...The new sports hall in Cluj, the one that is going to be built near the already-mentioned stadium, has a price of about 62 million euro, at least that's what they were saying in the press. That's A LOT for a 7000 seater! Some 35 million euro over the estimated price of the stadium.


----------



## jtybinka

alex_zebe said:


> Well, Poland and Ukraine are hosts for the Euro 2012. I don't think that they are way ahead of us with the infrastructure. Probably ahead of us, but no by much. In 10 years time a lot of things can change, and we will probably be able to host an Euro.


yes it`s true Romania can have Euro
Poland is maybe ahead of Romania but believe me Ukraine is VEEEERY FAAAAAR behind Romania today


----------



## Bandera

jtybinka said:


> yes it`s true Romania can have Euro
> Poland is maybe ahead of Romania but believe me Ukraine is VEEEERY FAAAAAR behind Romania today


Can you be more specific?


----------



## jtybinka

Bandera said:


> Can you be more specific?


For instance such basic number like national product per person in US$
GDP - maybe not perfect but says a lot , I took GDP PPP becasue PPP calculates as well price differences in countries
Poland 17482 US$
Romania 12700 US$
Ukraina 7530 US$

you see that difference between Poland and Romania is even much smaller then between Romania and Ukraina
this number says that Romania is much more able to invest then Ukraina

remember when Poland and Ukraine get Euro , everybody were crying in Poland , we don`t have even 1 proper stadium (in Ukraina that time was almost finished Dnipro stadium , Donbass Arena was advanced)

but when you know economy you looked for GDP and you know that Poland was able to invest but for Ukraina it`s not so easy
now you see that construction of stadiums in Poland goes well and that stadiums is the smaller problem compared to transport , hotels , airports.

Same with Romania they have much bigger investment capacity then Ukraina
plus they have access to European Union funds same like Poland
so Ukraina 7530 - Romania 12700 plus european funds so the difference is really is big


----------



## Bandera

Investment has nothing to do with it just like the GDP PPP. The stadiums that are being build in Ukraine are not financed by the goverment, but by the privet investments. The only thing i can agree with you is that Poland, and Romania are both in the EU, and the funds that you get from EU for youre infrastructure are much greater then of Ukraine which has to do it alone without any help.


----------



## jtybinka

Bandera said:


> Investment has nothing to do with it just like the GDP PPP. The stadiums that are being build in Ukraine are not financed by the goverment, but by the privet investments. The only thing i can agree with you is that Poland, and Romania are both in the EU, and the funds that you get from EU for youre infrastructure are much greater then of Ukraine which has to do it alone without any help.


you are not righ - investments depends first of all from GDP PPP
becasue stadiums is the cheapest thing for EURO , private capital will not build
roads, airports , bridges , buy , trams ,buses,
you can not do it only with European funds as well becasue EU can only give you 
some percent of money for the project so you need to have high GDP PPP to finance the project 

only one bridge in Warsaw needed for Euro will cost more then 2 stadiums

6 stadiums in Poland will cost 3 miliard zloty but new roads that they build in Poland will cost 120 miliard
I mean only roads between cities - not roads in towns like the bridge in Warsaw that I mentioned

The cost of stadiums in Poland is maybe 3% of money for Euro project so I think that argument
that private capital builds stadiums in Ukraina is not right because in Ukraina the most 
expensive will be roads as well and Rinat Ahmetov will not build them for sure


----------



## Bandera

Thats exactly what i said in the post above you should read more carefully. And like i said GDP PPP has nothing to do with it because Ukraine is looking for foreign investments to build roads, airports, and hotels.


----------



## jtybinka

Bandera said:


> Thats exactly what i said in the post above you should read more carefully. And like i said GDP PPP has nothing to do with it because Ukraine is looking for foreign investments to build roads, airports, and hotels.


I think you don`t understand what I`m saying
Private investments to build roads ? GOOD LUCK , they were looking 5 years in Poland for private investment for A2 motorway Lodz - Warszawa and what`s the result ? - government will build it. Airports ? as well GOOD LUCK
Hotels - yes that private foreign capital can do.
You can say that GDP PPP has nothing to do with Ukraine OK - but finally you will see that infrastructure can build ONLY government because it`s not possible to make profit with building infrastructure and private capital foreign or ukrainian is NOT STUPID to invest in infrustructure

Anyway if Ukraina makes an effort to host Euro 2012 I don`t see any reason
that Romania couldn`t have Euro becasue Romanian economy is in much better state then Ukrainian , Romanian should believe it`s posiible,
And what`s as well very important for Romania is the fact that Romania has VERY LOW PUBLIC DEBT (only 15% GDP , for instance Poland 48% GDP)
what means that Romania credit capacity possision is EXCELLENT
in the other words Romania can easy lend some money add EU funds and build needed infrastructure very quickly


----------



## mihai_alex

jtybinka,those are just numbers,we are are far away from a good infrastructure,and far away from investing in new large stadiums.


----------



## jtybinka

mihai_alex said:


> jtybinka,those are just numbers,we are are far away from a good infrastructure,and far away from investing in new large stadiums.


today we have nothing as well , we don`t have even one modern stadium (maybe one but small - 15 000 in Kielce ) , but we are building 11 new stadiums , same with motorways - we just started to build them

Believe me , it`s not a problem to build , problem is financing and nobody is building for cash but for credit so the country must have credit capabilities
which are "NUMBERS" and GBP PPP 
Same like houses or apartaments - people who have cool houses have good NUMBERS that they can show at bank to get credit

I must say that Poland is not ahead from Romania with infrastructure at all becasue we don`t have it as well , but we are building it
and we can build it because we have good "NUMBERS"


we have nothing , but why for UEFA it is not a problem ? because they have specialists and they look at "NUMBERS" and they know what are our money resources, Ukraina has now 3 stadiums ready , Poland not even ONE 
But UEFA says Poland is not a problem but Ukraina is a big problem,
They look at numbers , business plans and they can easy evaluate what Poland can do
SAME WITH ROMANIA


----------



## Konrad85

I think it would be very hard for Romania to organize European Championships, because they would need to built at least 9 stadia, but it would be more possible to organize it with neighbour such as Bulgaria or Hungary.


----------



## alex_zebe

Cluj-Napoca, New Ion Moina stadium



bgp said:


> The work site at the stadium:


----------



## cornel001

jtybinka said:


> what means that Romania credit capacity possision is EXCELLENT
> in the other words Romania can easy lend some money add EU funds and build needed infrastructure very quickly


That theoretically.
Practically is hard becouse since revolution, we are lead by very corrupt and dumb politicians. I'd f... them. We're accursed.
Only recently they started to move things a little faster.


----------



## jtybinka

cornel001 said:


> That theoretically.
> Practically is hard becouse since revolution, we are lead by very corrupt and dumb politicians. I'd f... them. We're accursed.
> Only recently they started to move things a little faster.


I`m not sure if Romanians politicians are the worst , what about Hungarians ? their debt is 80% GDP , Hungarians are bankrupts , Italians are bankrupts as well - they have debt 100% GDP 

You should be happy that your country Romania almost does not have debts 
(15% GDP is the lowest in Europe and Bulgaria same)
Poland debt is 45% GDP and you know how much interest rates we pay every year for this debt ? 30 000 000 000 zloty , we loose such money every year,
you know how many stadiums you can build for this money ? 60 stadiums for 40 000 people each or 1000 km highways

I understand you , you look at Romania and you feel not everything looks good but imagine the same situation, you have nothing but your neighbour 
has new Mercedes but you don`t know that your neighbour has 100 000$ debt which is much more then Mercedes , you think you are poor but it`s NOT TRUE , I`d prefer to have nothing and no debts

PS 
5 Romanian teams in European Cups including Dinamo Bucaresti and ZERO Polish teams


----------



## nebunul

Dinamo Bucharest

http://www.semaparc.blogspot.com/


----------



## postolachegabriel

*BACAU - Bacau Stadium - 20,000*

The new stadium will be used by the local team FCM BACAU and most probably by the national team of romania. This new project give Romania a chance to organize a european cup or even a World Cup . You can see the future stadium of the National Team in an older post, the Lia Manoliu Stadium.

Local Council approved plan in that urban area is also included building a new stadium. Located in the neighborhood CFR, the new building will have a capacity of 20,000 seats. The project will be called "Advanced Health and Services - Municipal Stadium".


























Outside the stadium, the project includes construction of a sports hall, training ground, running track and hotel. 
Parking will have a minimum capacity of 2,000 seats and will be situated on 4 hectares of land. The project included construction of underground parking. In the public for a museum furnished vorfi trophies, a store selling sporting goods, toilets, lifts for disabled persons, buffet, a fast food restaurant with 200 seats, a cafe for 80 seats. 
Athlete will be changing rooms, a swimming pool for 30 people, sauna with large pool, heating room, gym, medical office and two rooms for tactical training. 
The new stadium will resemble the International Stadium in Haifa. The only difference is that the stadium in Haifa, which is currently under construction, has a capacity of 30,000 seats stands. Haifa stadium is built in collaboration with London and S. Gendler KSS Architects, in England.










The football team of the city's history Bistrita Romanian first quarter-final qualification of a European competition intercluburi. So here, "the card" team FCM Bacau includes performance undoubtedly famous football from us. 









It was in autumn 1969 when Dinamo Bacau (the name under which he served many years) participate for the first time in a continental competition "Cities Fairs Cup (the one that becomes, rather," UEFA Cup "). 

Opponent of the tour I had no way I raise special problems because it was Floriana La Valetta (Malta). Own field, băcăuanii manage a score-river, 6-0 (3-0), three goals were scored by Dembrovschi. In return, the feud's Maltese, Victoria is all Romanians, 1-0, with the goal succeeded by Daniel Ene. 

Over the second round of the competition, increase the value Opponent: Skeid Oslo in Norway, which eliminated the previously known West German team 1860 Munich! The game took place in the travel tour and will be encouraged rezulatate: 0-0. As confirmed, moreover, the return game in which băcăuanii clear winner 2-0 (0-0) with goals scored by ... Dembrovschi. 

Thus, Dinamo Bacau "ascends" steps elite European football and will meet in round III, a leading opponent, a well known name in international football: Kilmarnock in Scotland. Again, the first game takes place in travel and again managed a great result for equality: 1-1 on "Rugby Park" of Kilmarnock, after a good game of ours, with Ghita appear sensational, with Daniel Ene which passed Baluta's perfect it and placing a precise shot into the net gate Scottish. 

On January 13, 1970, in Bacau will record the splendid performance in first for football in Romania: quarter-final qualification of a European competition intercluburi after a 2-0 (0-0) admirably, through gaps Daniel Ene! 

The "quarters" fate gave us an impressive prestigious opponent: Arsenal, winner of international reputation in English football and that, after we remove, win Cities Fairs Cup (UEFA). 

But, above all, the presence in "quarters" prestigious continental competitions has a remarkable performance for football Bacau and, at that time and for Romanian football.
> inversaţi









FCM Bacau is a football club which currently plays in Bacau League II. The club was founded in 1950 and has achieved some decent results in the league (although not finished in the top 3), won 4th place in the 1972-73 season and the 5th place in the 1996-97 season as the best results successful. 

In 2001, FCM Bacau relegated to the second league, but managed to stay in first division after he bought a place of FC Baia Mare, which was newly promoted. 

In the Romanian Cup, FCM Bacau managed to reach the final in 1990-91 season but lost to University of Craiova, who won with a score of 2-1.

National Trophies 
Subs Not Used: Place four 

1972-1973, place 5 1996-1997 
Finalistǎ the Romanian Cup: 

1990-1991 
League Cup winner: 

1998 
[edit] 
International Trophies 
UEFA Cup: first Romanian team which reached the quarter-finals of a European Cups - lost to Arsenal London 

1969-1970 

Emeric Dembroschi the player with most goals for FCM Bacau 
Cup Winners Cup: First round I lost to Werder Bremen team 

1991-1992 
UEFA Intertoto Cup: First round I lost to the team Ararat Yerevan 

1998-1999
> inversaţi


----------



## mihai_alex

Firstly read this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741492

Secondly,this needs to be moved to Proposed at most,if it's 30k.

http://bacausport.gsp.ro/stiri/422/bacaul-isi-face-stadion-nou.htm

And post pics!


----------



## postolachegabriel

I did post pictures but something happened and the pictures did't show... i can't seem to figure it out


----------



## alex_zebe

This one?



























Great design, but a 20.000 places arena won't help Romania in hosting a Euro Cup, let alone a World Cup.


----------



## burlacn

no they wont make it ... they will remake the old stadium ...


----------



## postolachegabriel

I heard that the new stadium will be finished after all. The thing is that the old stadium has been bought by Pambac for a team from the third league. FCM Bacau pays rent for each match. Yeah those were the picture's i posted but the just don't seam to stay posted. 
If you have enough state of the art stadium's like Bacau's future stadium you can host unleast a european cup.


----------



## postolachegabriel

alex_zebe said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great design, but a 20.000 places arena won't help Romania in hosting a Euro Cup, let alone a World Cup.


I heard that the CLUJ Local Council plan to build a new state of the art stadium for U CLUJ, and will be a lot better that CFR's.


----------



## mihai_alex

alex_zebe said:


> Great design, but a 20.000 places arena won't help Romania in hosting a Euro Cup, let alone a World Cup.


Bacau wouldn't be considered for such an event.
Anyway,this posts need to be moved here,so,Sercan,where are you?


----------



## alex_zebe

postolachegabriel said:


> I heard that the CLUJ Local Council plan to build a new state of the art stadium for U CLUJ, and will be a lot better that CFR's.


Here it is! 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=799074&page=3



postolachegabriel said:


> I heard that the new stadium will be finished after all. The thing is that the old stadium has been bought by Pambac for a team from the third league. FCM Bacau pays rent for each match. Yeah those were the picture's i posted but the just don't seam to stay posted.
> If you have enough state of the art stadium's like Bacau's future stadium you can host unleast a european cup.


It's not the design that makes a stadium worthy for a Euro or World Cup.


----------



## postolachegabriel

Why move the post. The stadium is under construction.


----------



## mihai_alex

Is it?post pics with the construction site.

It needs to be moved because stadiums under 30000 seats can't have their own thread.


----------



## postolachegabriel

why is that i must ask. btw i changed the text!


----------



## Conte

I have a bad feeling about this, I think it won't be build very soon just like the Municipal of Brasov they make plans but nothing happens, not in the near future ...


----------



## Aka

postolachegabriel said:


> why is that i must ask. btw i changed the text!


Imagine that all 5.000, 6.000, 7.000 [...] 28.000, 29.000 stadiums have a thread. This section would be a total mess. That's why there are stadiums and arena developments threads for some countries, like Romania.


----------



## Gogeta

Now









































































Before


















Drobeta Turnu Severin, near Craiova.
24.000 seats, new pitch, new scoreboard 
Floodlights in february-march, and Universitatea Craiova will play here in spring


----------



## alex_zebe

^^ Also, they want to cover the first stand. A good renovation project for Romania.


----------



## adeiush

A new swimming complex worth 30 mill. euros will be built in Otopeni. The swimming pool will have 5500 seats and will be capable to host world and european championships.
http://www.libertatea.ro/stire/bazin-de-30-000-000-e-266510.html










does anyone have more infos about this project?


----------



## Gogeta

A reconstuction of Gaz Metan Medias stadium
9 August








11 August
























18 August








20 August








Its due to re-open in late october


----------



## alex_zebe

Latest pictures. National Stadium (capacity 55.000 seats; 85% completed), roof and seats to be added.





















cristi13 said:


>


Cluj Arena (capacity 30.596 seats; about 60-70% completed). They are still working at the upper tiers.





















alex_zebe said:


> Update by Dobrin83. :cheers:





alex_zebe said:


> by Anca Haiduc


----------



## alex_zebe

Craiova Arena



jardelinio said:


> *UPDATE - Sala Polivalenta
> *


----------



## Google1998

*PLOIEŞTI - Stadionul "Ilie Oană" (16,000)*

City: Ploieşti, Romania

Coat of Arms:









Location in Romania:










County: Prahova
Population: 228,378 ( city ) ; 327,923 ( metro )

Tenant: *FC Petrolul Ploieşti*









Founded: 1952
Colours : Blue and Yellow
Nickname: Yellow Wolves

Honours:

Romanian Championship: 
Winners: 1957–58, 1958–59, 1965–66
Runners-up: 1954-1955, 1961–62

Romanian Cup: 
Winners : 1962–63, 1994–95
Runners-up: 1952

European Cups:

Inter-Cities Fairs Cup:
Quarter-Finalist: 1963

_________________________________________________________________

Ploieşti local officials have reached a consensus about future construction of a modern arena. On March 23, in a new debate about the future construction of a modern arena in Ploieşti, instead of the current stadium Ilie Oană, have taken steps towards establishing a clear project on the issue. It was decided, in this sense, the solutions presented several local decision makers, as would be optimal for Ploieşti the building of an arena on a concrete structure, covered, which would require an investment of approximately *17 million euros*.

The stadium was almost entirely demolished to build an entirely all-seater new one. It will be *finished in 2011*.


----------



## Google1998

the architecht will be *Alpine Bau/All Plan Construction* and the stadium will be built *in just 6 months*.

so if Petrolul will promote, being now leader and one of the strongest teams in Liga 2, they will play the first match in Liga 1 on a new stadium.

some days ago they started to work:


----------



## Google1998

6-8 months is the term in the end, they added 2 extra-months to be sure


----------



## scurt/2

Many thanks for the news. I really didn't know about it.


----------



## scurt/2

Just wonder what happened with the much advertised new 23k seater stadium of Brasov... It should have been done until now. Lost in transition, I suppose...


----------



## AR.BN

Petrolul deserves a nice stadium, and Ploiesti also. Actually its strange that one of the richest cities in Romania didnt invest in a new stadium up until now. Good luck to them getting this stadium finished.


----------



## alabro

First time I have looked through this thread. Is there any news on the projects of Brasov and Craiova getting the final go ahead, or are the people behind the projects waiting for further recovery in the economy?


----------



## Google1998

in Craiova, i posted pictures with the new hall, they are working now inside to finish it, but there is also a stadium project, still they didnt start yet.

Constanta the same, even there was a project made like in Craiova, but not for the stadium, for a new hall.


next stops are 2 halls: one in Bucharest and one in Cluj-Napoca. but both after the 2 Elite stadiums will be completed, so in 2011!




scurt/2 said:


> Just wonder what happened with the much advertised new 23k seater stadium of Brasov... It should have been done until now. Lost in transition, I suppose...


they are still working on ICIM Complex, which includes a hall (almost completed), a stadium (with one stand completed) and some tennis courts. but these pics that i found there are old:


----------



## alex_zebe

The ICIM stadium is a different project. It's supposed to remain as it is today, or at least I think so. However, there's another project on the late city stadium site, the one scurt/2 is talking about. Nothing happening there...


----------



## alex_zebe

Updates:

*National Stadium, Bucharest*













































*Cluj Arena, Cluj*




































*Section plan for the new stadium in Ploiesti*









*Medias stadium*


----------



## Google1998

*Medias - Gaz Metan Stadium:*





















i heard they also work at Ploiesti, on Astra's stadium... not bad at all!


----------



## parazitus

sper că nu vor rămâne stâlpii ăia din faţa tribunelor, trebuie să găsească altă soluţie de susţinere.


----------



## Google1998

i dont speak romanian, only hungarian. well, just a little bit learned from my wife.  like "buna"


----------



## Google1998

from Ploiesti, Petrolul's new stadium - construction begun:


----------



## Google1998

update - Petrolul Ploiesti stadium (20th Oct)


----------



## Gogeta

Gaz Metan stadium 
The new pitch will be inaugarated today vs leader Otelul Galati at 15:00 (14:00 CET)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLVQOEnos3A


----------



## Google1998

Even the Olympic Complex from Izvorani also presented here, includes an olympic swimming pool, they agreed to start a new one, but this time only at only this discipline. So here is the future *Olympic Complex of Swimming from Otopeni* which will have 6 pools:

Olympic Pool - 1350mp
Diving Pool - 450mp
Training Pool- 414mp
Public swimming pool 1 - 50mp
Public swimming pool 2 - 84mp
Public swimming pool 3 - 94mp

+

- one multi-use indoor arena (5400 places)
- hotel
- comercial area of sport








































they started the construction:










the winner company was *MBS Group* from Turda and the cost will be around* € 30 million*.


----------



## Google1998

"Petrolul" Stadium from Ploiesti:


----------



## alex_zebe

Bucharest, National stadium





































Cluj, Ion Moina





































Medias, Gaz Metan


----------



## alex_zebe

Some pics with the project from Cluj (about 70% completed)


----------



## alex_zebe

And the stadium from Medias, the new stand:









Thanks to ady18.


----------



## lukaszek89

Romania should make bid for Euro together with Bulgaria:yes:


----------



## alex_zebe

It seems that we will bid for EURO 2020 alongside Hungary. There have been rumours regarding a possible bid with Bulgaria too.


----------



## lukaszek89

that would be step ahead in political and social relationship between RO&HU :cheers:


----------



## Google1998

i am not sure Bulgaria has money, because they were invited first or something and they refused. 

i am not even sure my country Hungary has money in this moment, while in Romania they built 2 Elite stadiums and they kept improving the infrastructure in other cities; here we have only one big stadium, Ferenc Puskás from Budapest, which is far from having 5 stars... Szusza Ferenc of Ujpest is practically our only nice stadium, but only 14,000 places! kinda sad... 


but until 2020, there is a lot of time left.


----------



## alex_zebe

Well, stadiums are the last of the problems for the Romanian side. We need all kinds of infrastructure, from airport to road, from hotel to railway infrastructure. About stadiums, those are easier to build than trying to raise an entire country from virtually... ashes. 

BTW, you also have the stadium from Gyor which, when completed (with endstands), could be chosen as one of the host stadiums for EURO 2020.

Hosting such a championship would be great for both countries, as there are lots of money and attention directed straight to the host cities.


----------



## lukaszek89

^^indeed, stadiums are not so big problem.

Overall infrastructure is most important. I remeber that not so long ago football fans in Poland were dreaming about one 30.000 National stadium in Warsaw. If there is political will, also in society you will always find money. 

I was sceptical about our bid for EURO 2012, but as you see, nothing is impossibile


----------



## Google1998

yes, Ukraine for example as PIB is inferior to all Poland, Hungary and Romania... and they are hosting the Euro!


----------



## alex_zebe

Better quality renders and a 3d image.

Source:www.dicositiganas.ro, ucristi


----------



## Google1998

UPDATE 30TH OCTOBER - *"Petrolul" Stadium from Ploiesti (16,000 places) *


----------



## Kuvvaci

I think romania can be candidate for any EURO in the future...


----------



## hempbeat

Kuvvaci said:


> I think romania can be candidate for any EURO in the future...


Like any other European country....


----------



## Google1998

yes, with Poland and Ukraine it is a good start, actually with the Europa League Final from 2012 from Bucharest, then the EURO, then it should continue in East Europe too... also to mention that Russia will host the Winter Olympics!


----------



## arlekino

thank you for your posts -interesting indeed


----------



## Google1998

Well, at the start of the season I forgot to post pictures from Targu-Mures because they were working to have a Liga 1 stadium. This is the renovated of newly promoted team FCM:






































Not much, but it is clean and it has the minimum asking conditions of the Romanian League.


----------



## AR.BN

FCM's stadium look ok, decent.


----------



## Google1998

yes, it looks ok, they still need to install the comercials and to do other things...


----------



## kanye

Mods where are you?


----------



## Le Clerk

bmbg said:


> What's the cost of this stadium ?


^^


Le Clerk said:


> Price tag: EUR 17 million


----------



## vancerfan10

the pictures are messed up?can not see..


----------



## stavix

Today (april 21 )


----------



## RunRun1730

17 mil. €


----------



## Google1998

*Description:* swimming pool 
*Location:* Câmpina, Prahova 
*Built by:* Compania Naţională de Investiţii (CNI)
*Architecht:* SC Lor’ Instal Construct SA Bucharest
*Price:* 11-12 million of euros
*Inauguration:* May 2011




















*Description:* football stadium, two stands, lights
*Location:* Sânmartin (near Băile Felix)
*Capacity:* 7000-8000 seats
*Tenants:* Luceafărul Oradea (Liga 2 - new promoted for 2011/2012)
*Broke ground:* spring 2011


----------



## Gombos

thnks for update google i would add also that the stadium from ploiesti of petrolul is constructed by Alpine Bau the company that made Allianz Arena


----------



## crashu

*PLOIESTI - Ilie Oana Stadium (16,400)*

*Country: Romania
City: Ploiesti*

Tenant: FC Perolul Ploiesti



Domestic

Liga I:
Winners (3): 1957–58, 1958–59, 1965–66
Runners-up (2): 1955, 1961–62

Liga II:
Winners (6): 1954, 1976–77, 1981–82, 1984–85, 1988–89, 2002–03
Runners-up (1): 1980–81

Romanian Cup:
Winners (2): 1962–63, 1994–95
Runners-up (1): 1952

European:

Inter-Cities Fairs Cup: Best result: Quarter-Finalist 1963


Stadium Capacity:16,400

Facilities: 
- The roof will cover all seats 
- Heated grass pitch
- Commercial spaces

Works started:2009
Deadline:2011

It will respect UEFA standards for international matches including UEFA Champion League Group stage


----------



## Sponsor

Again? Only 30k+ stadiums can have seperate thread. This one belongs to general Romania - Stadium and Arena Development News


----------



## lukaszek89

Too small to have it's own thread.


----------



## Gombos

they dont read the rules


----------



## stavix

Ilie Oana , 28 mai , 12:00
1
2


----------



## Google1998

thank yu it seems petrol will promote in your first league


----------



## cornel001

nice renders !


----------



## Google1998

*CLUJ-NAPOCA - "Sala Polivalentă" (10,000)*

*Location:* Cluj-Napoca, Romania
*Broke ground:* May 2011
*Opened:* May 2012 (planned)
*Owner:* Cluj County Council
*Architect:* SC CON-A SA in association with Inter Sport, Nisal, Dico & Ţigănaş and Plan 31 Ro
*Construction cost:* 51 million RON + TVA 24% (around €15 million)
*Capacity: *9.777 (boxing), 9.560 (concerts), 7.252 (handball, basketball, volleyball), 6.792 (gymnastics)
*Operator:* Universitatea Cluj


----------



## Google1998

they started the work at the end of last month. Universitatea Mobitelco Cluj-Napoca who became champion on men's basketball in Romania will use it, also the handball teams (the women's handball team is runner-up again in the Romanian League). the new hall is right near the new stadium which will be opened in October, while the old one will not be demolished or not yet.

:cheers:


----------



## sali_haci

Google1998 said:


> why to be?? it is sportshall not stadium; we already had 10,000 arenas with individual thread
> 
> *this halls has almost 10,000 places (seats + up)*


*
Almost* is the key word my friend 
But it's great looking arena anyway, and I must admit that with the new stadium and the new hall, Cluj will have an amazing sport infrastructure.


----------



## alex_zebe

Well, I don't particulary like its looks. However, the new hall is needed here. As Google said, our basketball team won the title here for the first time in 15 years, with some 4.000 people attending the match in a 2.500 seats hall. Sport is popular here and it's not represented only by football. 

A 7.000 hall may even prove to be too small. I sure hope so! 

Some videos with the last seconds of the championship winning game (61-61, last second buzzbeat shot from the other side of the field) and the fans after the game.


----------



## Evil78

Ok,... the hall is great and everything, and Cluj surely deserves it, no question about that, BUT WHY DID YOU OPEN A THREAD, AND WRITE FALSE INFORMATIONS??? :dunno: You do realize that mods will delete or move it :bash:....The new sports hall will *NOT* have 10.000 seats, but only about 7.000. 

You can't say about the new national stadium in Bucharest either, that it has "almost" 70.000 seats, just because so many people fit in a concert or a boxing event...


----------



## Gombos

today



mihaiomc said:


>


----------



## Gombos

Petrolul promoted in Liga 1  i will post imm some photos


----------



## Gombos

celebration


----------



## Xtremizta

pics please.


----------



## Gombos

this stadium has a webcam on official site: http://www.fcpetrolul.ro/


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Source: doarpetrolul.ro (pizarro_29)


----------



## prahovaploiesti

National Arena, Bucharest




























Cluj Arena, Cluj-Napoca




























Ilie Oana, Ploiesti


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Olimpia Sports Hall Ploiesti, renovation+capacity extension 1000 seats





































New sports hall in Bacau, 6000 seats


----------



## Google1998

*Name:* Sala Polivalentă "Nadia Comăneci"
*Location: *Oneşti, Bacău County
*Capacity:* 1,500










it is in Nadia's town and it will be used mainly for gymnastics, but also for other sports like tennis, handball, basketball, volleyball or wrestling. I think it is ok for a small city of only 52,000 people.


----------



## prahovaploiesti

doarpetrolul.ro (gabri3l)


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Cluj Arena


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Cluj Sports Hall


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Ilie Oana Stadium Ploiesti (southside)


----------



## tperebiynis

*BUCHAREST - New "Steaua Stadium" (51,532)*

STEAUA? 51,532 and 220 million


----------



## alabro

I like! From the initial impressions this seems a very good stadium project, but i'd like to see more, and renders of the interior and finishes.

How likely is this to happen, and what is the expected timescale?


----------



## tperebiynis

the Ministry of National Defense wants to build up there a new stadium to be rented; the stadium is old and Steaua refuses to pay the big rent anymore for those conditions so they moved to the National Stadium


----------



## Gombos

Romexpo, 40,000 capacity location for concerts (10,000 seats for combat sports).


----------



## prahovaploiesti

*Ilie Oana stadium Ploiesti*

doarpetrolul.ro (southside)


----------



## islessmore

any interior?? tranperent roof very nice


----------



## flavze

i like it, looks nice.


----------



## Axelferis

:uh: what an ambition!!

But national stadium will host only the national team then? I was thinking a deal would be sealed to have steaua match there?

I think it's good to have this dedicated stadium more respectful of steaua colours and tastes


----------



## Marcel1987

Thank you, and do you have any news on the stadiums of pandurii and brasov?


----------



## Gombos

pandurii just changed the pitch from what i know


----------



## PaulFCB

Brasov was penalized because of some incidents with Steaua in the Cup semifinal I think.


----------



## lukas75

PLOIESTI STADIUM VIDEO FROM TODAY

http://www.gsp.ro/fotbal/liga-1/vid...-asa-arata-noul-stadion-ilie-oana-250377.html


----------



## alex_zebe

Romania's three new stadia.


----------



## cristi767

this wasn't an official project from the club...


----------



## PaulFCB

This isn't a project, it can be deleted.
Steaua won't have such a stadium soon and the Ministry of Defense won't invest such a big sum in it, maybe only change the seats that lost in color, were broken by idiots who stand on them but not add seats since it's hardly going to be filled up.
Steaua received a lot of state funds in the 90's to add seats, roof and floodlights ( things that other clubs didn't get for 'free' ) since the president of the club was a very important man in the governing party.
For example Dinamo only received seats for the Under-21 Tournament in 1997, about Rapid I don't remember if the Ministry of Transport invested...
This is rather an 'Internet proposal'.


----------



## Gombos

that goes to "proposed arenas"


----------



## Google1998

the seats rock :rock:


----------



## lukas75

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.prosport.ro/fotbal-inter...ltima-suta-de-metri-8597100/galerie-6#picture


----------



## Google1998

wikipedia.org


----------



## Gombos

nice


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Is the stadium opened in ?


----------



## PaulFCB

It was opened last Saturday Night for the public, the first game will be against France in the Euro 2012 Qualifying followed by Champions League games played by Otelul Galati and possibly the game against Belarus in October and friendly with Uruguay in February.


----------



## Gombos

yes it is


----------



## Google1998

nice cromatic. can you tell me please when this stadium will be opened?


----------



## Gombos

you talk in the wrong thread Paul


----------



## Gombos

off topic


----------



## PaulFCB

Gombos said:


> you talk in the wrong thread Paul


 I believe the worthless topic about the new Steaua stadium was deleted and some posts merged with this one, no biggie :nuts:.


----------



## adonys

Google1998 said:


> nice cromatic. can you tell me please when this stadium will be opened?


September 24, 2011. Petrolul Ploiesti - Dinamo Bucuresti
at least so it was announced.


----------



## trmather

What was the attendance at Steaua-Rapid?

Reckon it'll be a regular thing to play the derbies at the new stadium if it's full/near full?


----------



## prahovaploiesti

alex_zebe said:


>


Only six lanes?


----------



## prahovaploiesti

trmather said:


> What was the attendance at Steaua-Rapid?
> 
> Reckon it'll be a regular thing to play the derbies at the new stadium if it's full/near full?


I think between 40000 and 50000.


----------



## alex_zebe

prahovaploiesti said:


> Only six lanes?


Eight, but two of them are being covered during football matches with fake grass. I posted two photos, in the other one you can see exactly how many lanes are there.


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Ooops!
Sorry about that.
Only the second picture caught my eye.


----------



## mopper

Is National Arena the new home of Steaua ? And if is it, what will happen with Ghencea. And what about the other clubs Dinamo and Rapid, do they want to play in the new arena, why only Steaua?


----------



## adonys

Nothing is known exactly about FC Steaua. In Romanian Championship they would like to return to Ghencea, but there are some disagreements with the Ministry of Defence. Dinamo and Rapid can also play on the National Arena, but these clubs considers that the rent is too high. Rapid already played on National Arena the matches in Europa League.


----------



## smiii

is piro allowed in romania?


----------



## Ionut_Lupu

No, it isn't. But sometimes the supporters smuggle them, often with some help from the inside or even from the players (search the case of Dinamo Bucharest).


----------



## PaulFCB

I think pyro are legal only at the UEFA Supercup, maybe they should do the same for Cup finals at a National level, making a better atmosphere at least at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Outcaster

trmather said:


> What was the attendance at Steaua-Rapid?
> 
> Reckon it'll be a regular thing to play the derbies at the new stadium if it's full/near full?


Official attendance: 41,124 spectrators


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Google1998

*Name:* "Francisc von Neumann" Stadium 
*Location: *Arad, Arad County
*Broke ground:* 2012
*Opened:* 2014
*Construction cost:* +€10 million
*Capacity:* 17,500 (currently 7,300)
*Operator:* UTA, Liga 2

The first money were allocated yesterday by Municipality and the current stadium will be demolished like it also happened in Bucuresti, Ploiesti or Cluj:


----------



## Google1998

Petrolul in Ploiesti opened this with only €17.5 (15,500 seats), so in Arad it should be also possible:


----------



## Google1998

In Giurgiu what happens, Romanians?


----------



## Gombos

you know the bureaucracy in Romania is the biggest problem. the owner will move Astra at Giurgiu that will play on older arena until the new and private one is completed. Viitorul of Hagi will also move to Constanta until the personal arena from Ovidiu is finished. meanwhile Otelul Galati will have a new arena (40k seats) instead of Dunarea with city money and 80% foreign investors capital from the 80 million of euros needed. 










_photos:_ fcotelulgalati.info


----------



## tperebiynis

OK


----------



## Gombos

that is not the arena that the new shareholder wants to build it for Dinamo. you posted the same for Steaua and it was also a fan's pick. it's some project from Ukraine if I remember well. in Arad and Galati are serious projects with official proposals picks. Arad will start these weeks and Galati after the papers are completed.


----------



## delija90

That project is old proposal for the new stadium in Nis,Serbia.


----------



## Gombos

I remembered, it's from Serbia, yes.


----------



## ucv

*Propunere noua pentru stadion in Craiova (prezentarea oficiala a proiectului va avea loc dupa sarbatorea de paste)*

_New proposal for football stadium in Craiova (official presentation will take place after the easter holidays)_

*Capacitate: ~38.000
Investitie: ~80.000.000 Euro (fonduri europene cica)*

_Capacity: ~38.000
Investment: ~80.000.000 Euro (The City Hall hopes to cover all the sum with european funds)_


----------



## Cubo99

its possible to use european funds to stadiums for professional football teams ?


----------



## ucv

Cubo99 said:


> its possible to use european funds to stadiums for professional football teams ?


IMHO i don't think so, but from what i spoke with a friend, they might try to pass this along as a sports complex and not only as a stadium. In the masterplan there is also a proposal for an athletic stadium with 10-15.000 seats and possibly even a gymnastics arena.

But then again, i'm not involved in the project and don't know anybody close to the mayor's staff, so there might be a way to get the funds. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## lukaszek89

Cubo99 said:


> its possible to use european funds to stadiums for professional football teams ?


Yes it is. It will be city stadium probably.


----------



## Gombos

the City Hall "might" use Europeans funds but mainly are from a Chinese partnership and Craiova's money.


----------



## ucv

Gombos said:


> the City Hall "might" use Europeans funds but mainly are from a Chinese partnership and Craiova's money.


Not quite. The priority is to make the stadium with european funds but if they can't get them, they will try to convince a chinese construction firm that was in Craiova these last days to invest in this stadium.


----------



## Gombos

just some hours ago the new polyvalent hall was approved by the Bucharest City Council. they can start building even from Monday. as you already know the land belongs now to it. 12k seats, allocated money 81 million of euros. in 24 months since now we will have a new indoor arena (multi purpose) in the capital.


----------



## LucianPopa1000

^^ It will be finished in 3 years not two.Election year...


----------



## CristianROU

Any news about Galati new stadium??


----------



## Cubo99

^^ and Arad, Brasov, Bacău ?


----------



## Gombos

CristianROU said:


> Any news about Galati new stadium??





Cubo99 said:


> ^^ and Arad, Brasov, Bacău ?


Bacău not in discussion anymore. Braşov the same after they even started the construction of the stadium. even though at least they built the swimming pool and refurbished the indoor arena..

the bureaucracy is slow in Romania, but *I can certainly tell you that in Bucharest (new indoor arena, approved capital) and Arad (stadium) will be made. these two are next!*

in Galați, Timișoara and especially Craiova that also built a hall, there are talks! *note that the city halls will need to provide somehow the ammounts* and in the case of these 3 we talk about a lot of money in comparison to Arad (and Ploieşti before). they are looking for investors in order to absorb the investment.

we have still built 3 stadiums from 0 and more will come. actually 4, but the other in Cluj-Napoca was private. many of the other East European countries have barely renovated their national stadiums.


----------



## Gombos

LucianPopa1000 said:


> ^^ It will be finished in 3 years not two.Election year...


24 months. :banana: if the winter will not be long, maybe even 1 year and a half! we talk about an indoor arena, Luciane.


----------



## LucianPopa1000

^^ I'd like them to be so fast,but get real.We live on Romania :lol:
If the builder is a romanian company no way....


----------



## Gombos

LucianPopa1000 said:


> ^^ I'd like them to be so fast,but get real.We live on Romania :lol:
> If the builder is a romanian company no way....


you are funny, there have been delays even when we worked with the foreigners, remember. one portion of highway in West Romania was made by Romanians who finished it before the term with some months and faster than the other portion made by non-locals. no idea yet about the company that will build it.

in Cluj-Napoca the stadium had no delay, Romanian company; in Bucharest foreign company and delay.

so there is no rule.


----------



## LucianPopa1000

Let them build these arenas first and we talk after.The aprovals dont mean they will start right now.At least in Bucharest i dont see it happening.Time will tell.


----------



## Gombos

it was a decision for Bucharest. the last step before the construction. the land was acquired in 2012. 81 million of euros only for the indoor arena. they Council also approved the tele-gondola (from Pantelimon to Herastrău Park) and the tennis academy.

the projects have been presented and proposed by the mayor before, 2 weeks ago. I've also did this here: 



Gombos said:


> *Sports Hall*
> *Cost:* €81 million
> *Capacity:* 12,000 seats
> *Term:* autumn 2013 - end of 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tennis Academy*
> *Cost* €1.75 million
> *Capacity:* 6 courts (stands: 1,300 seats)
> *Term:* middle of 2013 - 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _source:_ pmb.ro


yesterday they voted. the Swimming Complex and the Athletics Hall were not approved by the counselors. I am not sure about the Ice Rink, some articles wrote it was also voted, some not.


----------



## alwn

lukaszek89 said:


> Yes it is. It will be city stadium probably.


Does anyone knows another example of a stadium built from European funds? Even with less than 100% European funds like the Mayor of Craiova is dreaming. If the Mayor statements are based on European funds or Chinese investment I'm afraid it will take even longer to build the stadium than City Sport Hall.


----------



## kamadeva

At this point in time funds for stadiums are a no no in the EU, but things get murky when talking about teams owned by cities; then again Barca and Real are owned by the supporters and neither by city hall or wealthy individuals and it's another atypical problem.

I've read a few things and right now they have no clue what to do either; they might give money in the future for stadiums but only a fixed amount, and low enough to discourage big/medium clubs.

I wish them luck tho, they need it, "Stiinta" has to return to the Romanian football world, it has too much history not to.Even though I have no love for football.

I'm more excited about the possibility that this project comes with halls for new sports, like gymnastics which Craiova never had unfortunately. 

I'm waiting for the new Hall in Bucharest promised years ago.
It seems the initial project of 50m and bigger capacity gave way to lower capacity and bigger costs...seriously?...Someone is gonna get rich off this project.


----------



## lukaszek89

alwn said:


> Does anyone knows another example of a stadium built from European funds? Even with less than 100% European funds like the Mayor of Craiova is dreaming. If the Mayor statements are based on European funds or Chinese investment I'm afraid it will take even longer to build the stadium than City Sport Hall.


Stadium in Bialystok:










cost: 168 304 449,76zl (107 000 000,00zl from EU)

link: https://funduszeeuropejskie.gov.pl/SukcesDziekiFE/Strony/stadion_pilkarski_w_Bialymstoku.aspx

there are also few other examples


----------



## Gombos

kamadeva said:


> I'm waiting for the new Hall in Bucharest promised years ago.
> It seems the initial project of 50m and bigger capacity gave way to lower capacity and bigger costs...seriously?...Someone is gonna get rich off this project.


not really if you see the projects in the area. all had bigger costs than 50. the initial project was of 60-65m actually. it is still not sure yet if 81m are only for hall or for all 3: hall, ice rink, tennis academy. I simply have the feeling they made a mistake in media. :lol:


----------



## Gombos

Gombos said:


>


very possible look like SAP Arena (14.000 seats) from Mannheim, 70 million of euros but in 2005:


----------



## prahovaploiesti

CristianROU said:


> Any news about Galati new stadium??





Cubo99 said:


> ^^ and Arad, Brasov, Bacău ?


No news. Just plans.
As I see it priority should go to Brasov and Galati. The Galati stadium could be used for both Galati and Braila.


----------



## Gombos

the *new stadium of Craiova* was presented these days. according to the mayor, it will have 40k seats, the estimated cost is 80 million of euros and the construction should start next year in summer and will probably end in 2 years and a half. the arena is inspired by the sculpture "Mademoiselle Pogany" of Brâncuși, a native from Oltenia. the next step is the feasibility study.


----------



## Gombos

the project on Youtube, you must watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3jR-dn4-sw

if they make it, it is gonna be one of the nicest stadiums in Europe.


----------



## adymartianul

Gombos said:



> the next step is the feasibility study.


 It's already done


----------



## ValsiSRO

To give you an idea, from where the stadium design was inspired 








Brancusi...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEh4Me_Hcd4


----------



## KOSTYK

If this stadium will be built, it will be the best looking stadium ever buyld IMO.


----------



## LucianPopa1000

^^ They could bring the stands even closer.Why not have stands at 6m from the pitch,it makes such a difference in atmos....
However do they have the money necessary to build it?somehow i doubt it.And as long us U Craiova doesnt play in the main league i cant see this being built.


----------



## Leedsrule

LucianPopa1000 said:


> ^^ They could bring the stands even closer.Why not have stands at 6m from the pitch,it makes such a difference in atmos....


6m is too close. 7.5m is the closest they could be iirc.


----------



## LucianPopa1000

@ leedsutd you're on my ignore list for ages so dont reply in vain.


----------



## ucv

LucianPopa1000 said:


> ^^ They could bring the stands even closer.Why not have stands at 6m from the pitch,it makes such a difference in atmos....


There are certain distances in the FIFA manual that need to be respected. 
- 5m from the edge of the field until the advertising panels
- 3.5m from the panels until the stands (the total distance of 8.5m is the MINIMUM recommended for the sides while for the back of goals the MINIMUM distance is 10m)
This space is used to allow for player warm up, the circulation of assistant referees, ball boys and girls, medical staff, security staff and the media.


----------



## LucianPopa1000

^^ Actually its 4m from touchline to advertising boards.
Min 1st row-touchline is 6m,and to goalline is 7.5m.This stadium look like it had 12.5m at goalline and 9-10m at sides,thats why i said they should try even closer.It would look great on TV also.


----------



## ucv

LucianPopa1000 said:


> ^^ Actually its 4m from touchline to advertising boards.
> Min 1st row-touchline is 6m,and to goalline is 7.5m.This stadium look like it had 12.5m at goalline and 9-10m at sides,thats why i said they should try even closer.It would look great on TV also.


Where does it say 4m?

This are the pages from the last FIFA Stadium Book 2011 Edition 5


















I agree that closer would be better for us fans, but we have to play by FIFA's rules


----------



## LucianPopa1000

^^ Those are the "recommended" distances:10m at ends at 8.5m at sides.Minimum allowed is 7.5m at ends and 6m on sides.I think the closer the better.Old Trafford has pretty much the min distances allowed,to give you an idea how it looks.And it looks great.


----------



## Leedsrule

LucianPopa1000 said:


> @ leedsutd you're on my ignore list for ages so dont reply in vain.


Well i'm not replying for your benefit, i'm replying for everyone else's.



LucianPopa1000 said:


> ^^ Actually its 4m from touchline to advertising boards.
> Min 1st row-touchline is 6m,and to goalline is 7.5m.This stadium look like it had 12.5m at goalline and 9-10m at sides,thats why i said they should try even closer.It would look great on TV also.


Yes, 7.5 is the minimum at the ends, so you cannot have the first row 6m away from the pitch.


----------



## PaulFCB

LucianPopa1000 said:


> ^^ Those are the "recommended" distances:10m at ends at 8.5m at sides.Minimum allowed is 7.5m at ends and 6m on sides.I think the closer the better.Old Trafford has pretty much the min distances allowed,to give you an idea how it looks.And it looks great.


 Old Trafford isn't new, a hypothetical new stadium there would probably have the same distances as asked by FIFA.
Same thing for the stadiums in Brazil, I hate it too, loved ones like Highbury for examples, imagined a few years ago all new stadiums should have the stands that close, but meh, FIFA.
This stadium can have it's own topic, since it's 40k, right?


----------



## LucianPopa1000

^^ Turk Telekom Arena has sidelines at 6.2m and its brand new,and the ends are at 8.2m.So its perfectly acceptable to have very close stands.Those are just recommended distances.
Yeah this stadium can have it's own thread,but until the construction actually starts it would not be appropriate to start it.


----------



## adymartianul

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625586


----------



## prahovaploiesti

*GALATI & BRAILA - New stadium (20,000)*










*Otelul Galati*

Founded: 1964

1x League: 2011

1x Supercup: 2011

1x runners-up Cup: 2004










*CF Braila*

Founded: 1922

1x runners-up Cup: 1993

1x semifinalist Balkans Cup: 1993





































Completion time 2014-2015


----------



## prahovaploiesti

*Iasi stadium expansion*










*CSMS Iasi*

Founded: 2010, direct descendent of Politehnica Iasi founded in 1945.

Current stadium (11,390)










Proposed project (16,000)


----------



## michał_

prahovaploiesti said:


> *Otelul Galati*
> 
> Founded: 1964
> 
> 1x League: 2011
> 
> 1x Supercup: 2011
> 
> 1x runners-up Cup: 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CF Braila*
> 
> Founded: 1922
> 
> 1x runners-up Cup: 1993
> 
> 1x semifinalist Balkans Cup: 1993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completion time 2014-2015


Wait, so these are two stadiums using the same design in two variants?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ no, it would be one stadium shared by two cities that are quite close to each other. Don't put too much into this project, though.


----------



## KOSTYK

The same project with 2 exterior variants.


----------



## prahovaploiesti

michał_;104594379 said:


> Wait, so these are two stadiums using the same design in two variants?


It looks like it is the same stadium with two exterior solutions, like KOSTYK said.
It is going to be used by both Otelul Galati and CF Braila.
Braila is about 15 km south of Galati.
There is also a metropolitan area project called The Lower Danube metropolitan area or Galați-Brăila metropolitan area that would have about 450.000 in population:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lower_Danube_metropolitan_area
The idea of a stadium used by these two cities is mainly based on these facts.


----------



## Gombos

*Astra Giurgiu* is expanding its stadium, this team will be able to play even Champions League matches soon at home soil (very modern football arenas in Romania are: National Arena, Cluj Arena, CFR Cluj Stadium and Ilie Oana Stadium - all new).


----------



## Gombos

tperebiynis said:


>


the works at Cluj Hall will be resumed after the new auction. watch the video with the continuation of the project:

http://www.stiridecluj.ro/politic/c...a-clujului-simulare-facuta-de-arhitecti-video


----------



## DunavFC

Gombos said:


> *Astra Giurgiu* is expanding its stadium, this team will be able to play even Champions League matches soon at home soil (very modern football arenas in Romania are: National Arena, Cluj Arena, CFR Cluj Stadium and Ilie Oana Stadium - all new).


It`s awesome ! Giurgiu is very special city for every person from Ruse ( Bulgaria ) :cheers: Тhe Astra stadium is near to my home than stadium on my favorite football club


----------



## Gombos

Giurgiu and Ruse are twin towns! we all know this. cheers, Bulgarian brother! :cheers1: I wish you the best, I saw tha Bulgaria is also improving infrastructure since about two years ago. :cheers: Astra will play now many friendlies against the Bulgarian clubs on this stadium.


----------



## DunavFC

Thanks for the good words,mate :cheers:
I was on the match last year between Astra and Cluj ( 4 : 4 ) It was fantastic game with many emotion  Infrastructure in Bulgaria is not very well,but we have progress,after join in EU ( God bless Europe ! ).

Soon maybe together with you will made Danube Bridge 3 also in Ruse - Gurgiu,because the traffic is very huge.

I also wish you good luck :cheers:


----------



## Gombos

yeah, I heard Dunav fans are attending some of our first league matches. Ruse is still in Bulgarian lower leagues.


----------



## Gombos

so now Astra has the 2 stands at Giurgiu, the owner also said that next season they will also build the two ends.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ cheers, I tuned in for the match last night and I couldn't be sure if that stand was new or not. Looks decent. Was it still not open for use, or were there simply no spectators?

BTW "peluza" translates as "end". In English you have two stands and two ends in a stadium.


----------



## Gombos

thanks, Mircea, good to know!


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Sala Sporturilor Olimpia Ploiesti

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...YDwQctjFQ#t=25


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

prahovaploiesti said:


> Sala Sporturilor Olimpia Ploiesti
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTYDwQctjFQ


I fixed your linked! 3500 seats, refurbished. where Asesoft plays.



















_source:_ observatorulph.ro


----------



## alwn

Gombos said:


> *Astra Giurgiu* is expanding its stadium, this team will be able to play even Champions League matches soon at home soil (very modern football arenas in Romania are: National Arena, Cluj Arena, CFR Cluj Stadium and Ilie Oana Stadium - all new).
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Champions League in Giurgiu? maybe in their dreams. If it will be [B]significantly upgraded[/B], Giurgiu stadium could host the first and second qualifying rounds but not play off and groups.
> Currently it is not a big deal this Giurgiu stadium. The new stand is similar with the new stand from Medias. And Medias was not able to host even Europa League play off.
> 
> As for CFR stadium it is rather an upgraded/ expanded stadium than a new one.
Click to expand...


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Gombos said:


> I fixed your linked!


Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Victor333

In Giurgiu only one new stand will be built it will look ugly like a horseshoe and will not be able to host Champions league it s too small and not too competitive maybe Europa league group games,for Astra fans it s ok,averrage attendance it s about 2500-3000 and the stadium when finished will have about 8000 places


----------



## Victor333

Any news about the sports hall from Cluj?


----------



## Gombos

*Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall (7,252 seats)*


----------



## Gombos

*Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall (7,252 seats)*


----------



## Gombos

*Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall (7,252 seats)*


----------



## Spomasz

> I don't see how straight rain can still fall on the attendance when there's a roof...


Cuz there are big gaps between the roof and stand. There is no such thing as stright rain because of wind, which will fall on crowd.


----------



## Gombos

*"Polivalenta" by night*


----------



## Gombos

*"Polivalenta" by day*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Spomasz said:


> Cuz there are big gaps between the roof and stand. There is no such thing as stright rain because of wind, which will fall on crowd.


Not sure what you're on about but of course there is straight rain. I've went to enough football in rainy weather in Romania to know how it is. There's nowhere near as much oblique rain (due to wind) as there is Scotland, England, the low countries etc, yet still they build stadiums with roofs in these places, so no reason why in Romania they shouldn't. 

If there are badly designed gaps in the roofing I shall of course concede it's an important flaw but you'll have to show them to me because I don't know what gaps you're referring to.


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Spomasz said:


> Cuz there are big gaps between the roof and stand. There is no such thing as stright rain because of wind, which will fall on crowd.


You do have a point, but not all rain must have wind.
Even with no gaps if you have wind the people will get wet.
In Romania for example the summer torrential rains are "fast", vertical and in large quantities of water (big drops).
A quick five minute torrential rain is wetter than 1 hour of "small" rain, so the roof is needed. What if you have hail for example?
Also in good sunny weather, why should you assist a match in blazing sun and heat?


----------



## Gombos

prahovaploiesti said:


> Demolition of UTA stadium is almost finished and they hope to start the foundation works in october.


Francisc von Neumann Stadium of UTA was opened in 1946, smaller copy of Highbury (Arsenal Stadium).

the stadium in Arad is totally erased now.


----------



## Gombos

Cluj Polyvalent Hall to see better the roof


----------



## Gombos

Kidu said:


>


your video isn't an official proposal and *the stadium will be covered*. it's a main requirement.










this was an official proposal, I'm not sure though it's the final project. your Youtube video was made by a fan.


----------



## alex_zebe

|R|@|D|U said:


>





Gombos said:


> Cluj Polyvalent Hall to see better the roof


----------



## Gombos

nevermind.


----------



## Victor333

Fatada e comunista rau la sala de la Cluj,puteau s o faca putin mai moderna de ex cum e a stadionului, in rest e fantastic ce s a facut in acest oras in ultimii 10 ani,bravo celor care au ajutat


----------



## likasz

Romania will have other big arenas like that one in Cluj?


----------



## Gombos

:bash: *stadium in Târgu Jiu (Pandurii) with track* hno: *15,000 seats and a hall of 1,500.*


----------



## Gombos

finally!! they brought the lights.


----------



## Gombos

UTA


----------



## Gombos

*first official game* on November 11, against Trabzonspor in Europe


----------



## Gombos

new swimming pool in Slatina (70%), they will also get a 3000-seat hall from C.N.I.










it will look this way


----------



## Gombos

check this: http://vimeo.com/110071461.


----------



## Gombos

after Steaua, *Dinamo* also has a *new olympic swimming pool (800 seats)*


----------



## Gombos

future *new stadium of Craiova (30,854 seats), it should be finished in summer 2016*


----------



## Gombos

likasz said:


> Romania will have other big arenas like that one in Cluj?


of course, future indoor arena of Bucharest, this project is sure:


----------



## prahovaploiesti

*Ploiesti Hippodrome*

The new hippodrome in Ploiesti should be finished in 2015 (1 year construction).


----------



## Gombos

Gombos said:


> future *new stadium of Craiova (30,854 seats), it should be finished in summer 2016*


finally this misery has been removed. the demolition works will continue since they have allocated around 350k euros for.


----------



## Gombos

feel free to join http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789518

it will have an individual topic being a +30,000 stadium.


----------



## Gombos

** Craiova (55 million euros) and Arad (15 million euros) are not on the list because they are currently on construction* 










CFR Cluj Stadium (30 million euros) was a 100% private investment. I suppose that in 2020 we will have at least 12 new stadiums (from 0), including 2 from Steaua, Dinamo and Rapid. or I hope around 10. I am pretty much convinced two out of four will be made, plus those in Bucharest for Euro 2020 training facilities. Târgu Jiu should also be on the list.


----------



## Gombos

and CNI (National Investments Company) wants to support the city of Timișoara in 2015 with 85 million euros (35,000 seat new stadium + another new indoor arena, bigger, abt 12,000-15,000).

http://www.tion.ro/constructia-unui-nou-stadion-al-timisoarei-ar-putea-demara-in-2015


----------



## likasz

Gombos said:


> and CNI (National Investments Company) wants to support the city of Timișoara in 2015 with 85 million euros (35,000 seat new stadium + another new indoor arena, bigger, abt 12,000-15,000).
> 
> http://www.tion.ro/constructia-unui-nou-stadion-al-timisoarei-ar-putea-demara-in-2015


No way they'll build an arena with capacity of 12-15k in Timisoara! As big as the one planned in Bucharest? I can bet it will be a 8-10k seater.


----------



## Gombos

likasz said:


> No way they'll build an arena with capacity of 12-15k in Timisoara! As big as the one planned in Bucharest? I can bet it will be a 8-10k seater.


actually Timișoara got no money from the two ministries, of Regional Development and Youth and Sports. but the National Investments Company (CNI) might give. we will find out soon. in the town there will be a new indoor arena of 3,000 seats though. it's built now, almost finished. but that hall is wanted to be used only by the Polytechnic University, in time.


----------



## Gombos

*MDRAP & MTS approved another 103 million euros for sports investments up to 2017 (heavy modernisation of Romania continues)*










some projects that are on the list: 

- swimming complex of 3 pools Otopeni, near Bucharest (3,000 seats)
- new swimming pool Arad (800-1,000 seats)
- new swimming pool Constanţa (800-1,000 seats)
- new swimming pool Brăila (800-1,000 seats)
- new swimming pool Focşani (800-1,000 seats) 
- new tennis indoor arena to host competitions at a future modernised National Tennis Complex at National Arena, in Bucharest (3,000 seats) + hotel & fitness gym + new tennis courts (3 being indoor, in a hall)
- Iolanda Balaş Soter Athletics Stadium in Bucharest will be finished + new athletics indoor arena added (2,200 seats)
- new indoor arena in Voluntari, near Bucharest (3,000 seats) - to host mainly athletics but also badminton, greco-roman wrestling & martial arts
- new indoor arena Sfântul Gheorghe (3,000 seats)
- new indoor arena Slatina (3,000 seats)
- new indoor arena Constanţa (5,000 seats)
- new ice rink Târgu Secuiesc (n/a capacity)
- new sports complex in Cluj-Napoca (n/a plan)
- and more

- Stadionul Arcul de Triumf in Bucharest: this rugby stadium will be expanded from 5,500 to 10,000 seats + added hosting facilities
- rehabilitated swimming pool of Rapid
- rehabilitated indoor arena of Alexandria (1,400 seats)
- and more


according to the MDRAP minister, Craiova and Târgu Jiu will really get the new stadiums, the last one also a new indoor arena (I already presented the projects on SSC).

http://www.prosport.ro/sport-life/s...tiva-ce-proiecte-se-vor-realiza-foto-13776552


----------



## Gombos

Romania got the European Artistic Gymnastics Championships. next week the selection will be attributed to Strabag or Astaldi, last step, then the building will start in Bucharest. 

http://www.romaniajournal.ro/romania-to-host-gymnastics-european-championships-in-2017/










or










now the justice will decide. the city hall wants the first project but it was first chosen the second one. Strabag and Astaldi are arguing, Astaldi won because Strabag project only had 11,142 seats and it should have had at least 13,000. Strabag then contested the new result (pick).


----------



## Gombos

so Romania will build 3 new stadiums starting on this summer! Arad, Craiova and Târgu Jiu. Craiova is the biggest and will have 3 stars, in the other two the arenas are smaller.

the company that will built the stadium in Târgu Jiu, got today the money. 

*Club:* Pandurii Târgu Jiu
*Capacity:* 12.400 seats
*Price:* 21.8 million euros (indoor arena included or not, I have no idea)


----------



## KOSTYK

The sport's hall it's not included, it will be refurbished in seperate auction ~2.5 mil euro.


----------



## MikeC9180

That looks fantastic as a potential athletics stadium. Is it long enough though to host events like Javelin or will it be more a track and football stadium? Will there be a permanent football tenant? If so, who? Thanks for the updates.


----------



## NelsonMondialu

The permanent football tenant will be local team, CS Pandurii Tg. Jiu (currently 10th place in the Liga 1 table). It also may host national team games or domestic cup finals or Romanian Supercup. I don't know what to say about the running track, in Romania athletics events are very rare, they use the stadia with this facility especially for trainings. For example, the Cluj Arena Stadium (~30.000 cap.) was built with a running track but not a single athletics competition was held there. Personally i don't think this project is a good investment because it will be made from public funds and Pandurii has no tradition and passionate supporters in Targu Jiu that could create emulation at every game and fill the stadium in order to generate revenues for the club or municipality. but there are political reasons in building this stadium. ( The Prime Minister is originally from that region ).


----------



## Gombos

Hagi developed a stadium for Viitorul.


----------



## Gombos

I will soon post some photos.


----------



## Gombos

Gombos said:


>


at Târgu Jiu, the Municipal Stadium will be demolished in 45 days. the demolition will start on 12th June, the new arena will be ready in 18 months.


----------



## srbija

any ice rink plans ??


----------



## Gombos

srbija said:


> any ice rink plans ??


on short term not, new ice rink of Bucharest should be made because the current one is a disaster. but after the new indoor arena of Bucharest. also, another 2-3 football stadiums in the capital must be reconstructed, built from 0: Steaua, Dinamo and Rapid. 2 are obligatory for Euro 2020, it was written in our project.

so the indoor arena of Bucharest is next, alongside 3 stadiums in: Arad, Craiova and Târgu Jiu. oh, and the swimming pool of Rapid. Rapid also gets one after Dinamo and Steaua.

the trend in Romania is: football stadiums and swimming pool, also a bit of halls.


----------



## Gombos

*Craiova Stadium (Ion Oblemenco)* is history!










project











*Francisc von Neumann Stadium* in *Arad*, the same!










project











at *Târgu Jiu stadium*, the demolition starts on 12th June.


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

Hagi developed this stadium for Viitorul.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^is that in Constanta?


----------



## Cubo99

its far from constanta ... near Ovidiu or Palazu Mare


----------



## Gombos

*Craiova - final project (Universitatea stadium "Ion Oblemenco - 30,000 seats & 50 million euros)*




























Dico & Tiganas, same like at the new indoor arena of Cluj-Napoca. it will be completed at the end of 2016.


----------



## NelsonMondialu

I hope they'll change the seating pattern.Same blue seats in all stadium will be boring.


----------



## ucv

Targu Jiu Stadium


----------



## Gombos

Craiova, Târgu Jiu and Arad will look stunning. I am happy that I live in Romania. the final project in Târgu Jiu is much better.


----------



## NelsonMondialu

Gombos said:


> Craiova, Târgu Jiu and Arad will look stunning. I am happy that I live in Romania. the final project in Târgu Jiu is much better.


Dico & Tiganas is a really top company in matter of stadia. The bad thing is the local authorities's obssesion for athletics stadia.


----------



## prahovaploiesti

New 15000 stadium proposed in Botosani (FC Botosani). Awaiting financial support.

3 projects presented:

1. 3 mil. euro










2. 6 mil. euro










3. 10 mil. euro


----------



## Gombos

I heard Botoșani got 18 million euros from CNI, I don't know if it's true or not. btw, I hate tracks.


----------



## NelsonMondialu

prahovaploiesti said:


> New 15000 stadium proposed in Botosani (FC Botosani). Awaiting financial support.
> 
> 3 projects presented:
> 
> 1. 3 mil. euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 6 mil. euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. 10 mil. euro


I don't think there are the real costs for each version. It's too low. I heard something regarding the A plan (~12k capacity) that will cost ~18 mln. euros. 

PS: the second version you attached looks great. Hope they'll chose that one.


----------



## Gombos

maybe they will.


----------



## Gombos

3rd stadium (Târgu Jiu) after Arad and Craiova, is demolished, to make room for a new one.


----------



## Gombos

CRAIOVA STADIUM - OFFICIAL THREAD


----------



## Gombos

CRAIOVA STADIUM (31,000) - OFFICIAL THREAD

Athletics Stadium of Craiova (5,000) - foundation


----------



## Palram

*What is the status of Târgu Jiu stadium?*



Gombos said:


> 3rd stadium (Târgu Jiu) after Arad and Craiova, is demolished, to make room for a new one.


Is Târgu Jiu stadium already under construction? What are the timelines of the project?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Gombos said:


> this isn't the real attendance of Steaua. there is a conflict between the owner and the fans until the crest query is solved. the chairman Becali said that he will pay annually money to the army to use the former logo in order to bring back the supporters. if the public is completely stupid, actually the ultras.
> 
> some years ago, Steaua domestically used to have:
> 
> - 2011: 41k (vs Rapid), 37k (vs CFR Cluj)
> - 2012: 49k & 47k (vs Dinamo), 45k (vs CFR Cluj), 42k (vs Rapid)
> - 2013: 50k (vs FC Brasov), 35k & 29k (vs Petrolul), 20k (vs Gaz Metan)
> - 2014: 48k (vs Astra), 45k & 38k (vs Dinamo), 25k (vs Otelul)
> - 2015: 37k (vs Universitatea Cluj)
> 
> and even before at Ghencea, it had 10-12k against the poorest sides.
> 
> I guess a new stadium would increase the attendances. higher numbers. normally a 40k-seater would be fine but for Europe 50k is perfect. Dinamo 40k imo, Rapid 25k.


It's you who misrepresents the attendances.

Steaua average attendances for the last nine seasons: 

2007_08: 12 212
08-09: 10 849
09-10: 6 578
10-11: 8 812
11-12: 16 192
12-13: 20 579 
13-14: 9 611
14-15: 6 177
15-16: 6 682

http://www.worldfootball.net/competition/rom-liga-1/

So, new stadium effect and good results, still only 20k at the best.

Steaua would be best served IMO by a 20k tight and intimate stadium for smaller matches (maybe expandable for the future), and the national stadium for the big matches. But I say that as non Steaua fan.


----------



## Spomasz

Wait, is there still a conflict between Army and Steaua owner ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ FC Steaua was the former football section of the Army's general sports club, split from the club in order to be run like a private company (happened the same with the Interiour's team, Dinamo, with the Transport's team, Rapid, with university teams etc). The thing is that the owners of the team's identity remain the Army, who are now in conflict with Gigi Becali and FC Steaua. At some point there was talk that the Army will want to bring the Steaua identity back to the Steaua Sports Club with a new football section to hold it (which would have left FC Steaua lacking a name and historical record), but I'm happy to hear that the situaton is not that dramatic anymore.


----------



## likasz

I will eat my hand if they build a 50-60k seater for Steaua.

It doesn't have rationallity.
30-40k+room for expansion to at least 40k is just enough.


----------



## Gombos

Alpin said:


> Hopefully things will change in the future and people will start enjoying Romanian football again.


this is because of the financial situation. many owners have law problems. at least we clean our country from corruption. it will bounce back but I guess after 2020 and more healthy.



likasz said:


> I will eat my hand if they build a 50-60k seater for Steaua.
> 
> It doesn't have rationallity.
> 30-40k+room for expansion to at least 40k is just enough.


well, I know Legia has 31k-seater. but it's not about us, it's about the ministers. of Army and Police in the case of Dinamo. and if there are money and they request bigger, they will probably get it. strangely for water polo and indoor halls there weren't so many (the capacities are low) but for football they always find.


----------



## Gombos

~ update Craiova stadium ~ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625586&page=7


----------



## NelsonMondialu

There are just rumors about that big capacity of the new Steaua's 50k-60k Stadium. That's what Steaua's owner said he heard at the meetings with the authorities and the press took it and made an article. They also wrote in that article that the new 50k stadium's budget will be around 50 mln. Euro. So you can draw your own conclusions...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

NelsonMondialu said:


> They also wrote in that article that the new 50k stadium's budget will be around 50 mln. Euro. So you can draw your own conclusions...


That's an interesting side discussion: it appears to me, at least, that it is possible in Romania due to very low labour costs to build stadiums worth 1M euro for each thousand seats. See Ploiesti 16k capacity 16M euro total cost, Cluj 30k capacity and 30M euro total cost.


----------



## Gombos

so it seems the modernisation at Arcul de Triumf rugby stadium has begun. 8000 seats at the end.

next on the CNI list is Dinamo stadium. 30,000 seats according to Burleanu, the FRF boss.










after then are Steaua and Rapid. Steaua not announced as capacity, Rapid wit 18,000. 

http://www.digisport.ro/Sport/FOTBAL/Competitii/Echipa+Nationala/burleanu+situatie+stadioane+euro


----------



## Gombos

Astaldi will built the future new Mihai Flamaropol ice rink in Bucharest. 2019 is the term, 8000 seats.










http://www.digisport.ro/Sport/ALTE+SPORTURI/patinoar+mihai+flamaropol+demolare


----------



## Gombos

Romania is booming again? very strange, because we already know the health system is getting huge.

Oradea will get 22 million euros from the government. the seat was moved to Piatza Obor, there they will build the new indoor arena. 7000 seats.

the project will probably look this way.


----------



## KOSTYK

Gombos said:


> Astaldi will built the future new Mihai Flamaropol ice rink in Bucharest. 2019 is the term, 8000 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.digisport.ro/Sport/ALTE+SPORTURI/patinoar+mihai+flamaropol+demolare



It will have ~3500 seats, not 8000 like in the article.

As for the 3 Bucharest teams new stadiums, they should have a capacity like this:
-Steaua, if they will solve the problem with army 30.000-35.000 with posibility of expanding to 40.000 in future;
-Dinamo, 20.000-23.000 with posibility of expanding to 27-28.000 in future;
-Rapid is ok 18.000 with posibility of expanding to 23.000 in future;

All teams could play important matches on National Arena.

About Oradea sports hall, I thing they should have a new one, because the local basket team is playing with closed house allmost all matches, but a capacity of 4.500-5.500 would be enough. 7000 is to big imho.


----------



## Gombos

I think in Oradea it is 5000 with 7000, and the ice rink has term 2 years and a half from what I know almost. therefore I doubt it is 3500. some sources say 8000, others 3000. not that I care too much about ice hockey to be honest. 

I believe we should not build arena under 7000 in any big town of Romania. of course they are not Bucharest for 8-15k but 7-8k should be the limit.


----------



## Gombos

works in Arad: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=135o42NL-e0.


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Gombos said:


> *Mihai Flamaropol ice rink* reconstruction (only *3100 seats* for the hockey arena of a capital like Bucharest is way too little imo, and the inside is not very catchy for me).


3100 is enough, maybe 5000 would have been great. Seriously, the level of hockey in Romania doesn't recommend a big hall.
As I recall the national figure skating championships were held in Austria, and I don't think you'll get 1000 people at this kind of event. Speed skating: I don't even know if I heard of any competitions in Romania in the last years.




Gombos said:


> and the state may allocate 16.4 million euros for the Teleorman County. but hey, why are the people commenting so much since Alexandria (12 million euros) is a county capital? and the rest, 4.2 are for Turnu Măgurele. sports resurrection imo and not so much money considering the Health is getting huge now in Romania.


I don't understand these projects. New stadiums in Alexandria and Turnu Magurele with money from the state?

Alexandria has 45000 people, team in 4th league on 1st place with chance to promote to 3rd league, stadium of 4300 seats. I don't even know if FCM Alexandria is Rulmentul or a new team.
Turnu Magurele has 25000 people, team in 3rd league (Sporting) on 4th place, chance to promote to 2nd league, stadium i think of 5000 seats?


----------



## Alpin

Local elections are coming up. That's when politicians' imagination reaches new horizons. Those stadiums in Teleorman County will never get built.


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

*Târgu Jiu*, 5 days ago


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Ploiesti hippodrome:





































Cugir stadium renovations:


----------



## Gombos

Cugir is just a very small town but thanks for the updates.

*Craiova - 30th March* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625586&page=7


----------



## Gombos

Tinypic can't be used anymore.  this is stupid, all the links are dead now.


----------



## Gombos

future new indoor arenas projects

*Constanza * (released urbanism certificate valid until 1st September 2017)

unfortunately the CNI didn't bid yet for any contractor. there will be auction. but if the name CNI is involved, there will be made a new sportshall in the city (as the projects in Oltenia region). 5000-7000 seats they say, PLUS A SWIMMING POOL. I doubt though they can start all in 2016. 




















*Piteshti*

it should be built on Basarabia Street, 4500 seats. just some time ago they spoke about this at a city hall press conference. finances: European funds they say.


----------



## Gombos

Craiova










gsp.ro 

& Arad


----------



## Gombos

*Targu Jiu (45%; 12.386 seats; 21.8 million euros; March 2017 term)*


----------



## Gombos

great panorama

athletics arena, football arena & sports hall.










*18.09.2016*
foto: gruppo-maxima facebook


----------



## Gombos

*Craiova, 27th September*

Romanian style


----------



## alejo25

Wow, nice arena!!!!


----------



## Gombos

for more: http://www.micapi.ro/articole/actualitate/peluza-sud-e-finalizata-se-lucreaza-la-interioare.html#


----------



## Gombos

training facilities for Euro 2020 - Bucharest (Arena Națională, 55.600):
*
1. Steaua Stadium (30.000): 45 million euros
2. Dinamo Stadium (20.000): 30 million euros
3. Rapid Stadium (20.000): 30 million euros
4. Arch of Triumph Stadium of Rugby (upgrade to 10.000 from 5.000): 15 million euros*

120 million euros will unblock the National Company of Investments according to latest sources.


----------



## Gombos

*Craiova (31.000 - 14th October)*



















_Micapi
_

*Târgu-Jiu (12.500 - October)*


----------



## adymartianul

It's 1500 euro per seat

So 45 million for Steaua Stadium
30 million for Dinamo Stadium
27 million for Rapid Stadium (18000 seats)
12 million for Arch of Triumph Stadium (8000 seats)

Source: http://www.profit.ro/profitul-tau/s...o-2020-va-costa-105-milioane-de-euro-15592788


----------



## Gombos

1.5k is a very good price. this happens when you use Romanian companies. 

btw, meanwhile in Arad the things are not moving well.


----------



## Gombos

the female mayor of Craiova visited the arena recently


----------



## Gombos

Arad, raining as hell, and not much progress










but according to Vestic.ro, it will have 12.700 and will be finalised at the end of 2017.


----------



## Gombos

*Politehnica University of Timișoara Indoor Arena *



















TION & DeBanat


----------



## Gombos

*stadium of Iclod (1.850 commune in Cluj County)*

they played a friendly against Universitatea Cluj. for such small locality they have nice facilities.


----------



## Gombos

*Craiova - October 22*


----------



## Gombos

*Pitești Arena project - 4500 seats*

the town is also planning a reconstruction of the Nicolae Dobrin Stadium.


----------



## Gombos

*"Olimpia" Satu Mare - 13.875 seats; 15 million euros*


----------



## Gombos

*according to the official site of Șoimii Lipova (small town with 10.000 population), the CNI - National Company of Investments approved them a stadium of 1510 seats.*

here is the project, the team is in 4th league now:



















_soimiilipova.com_


----------



## Gombos

16.000-seat indoor arena in Timișoara, not sure they will finally start it. it's outside the city, in some Giroc

http://www.evz.ro/unde-se-va-construi-cea-mai-noua-sala-polivalenta.html


----------



## Alpin

Gombos said:


> that isn't the official statement. or maybe the whole complex is more expensive, and my price is of the ice rink only. no idea... but in the official statement it's something else!


The figure in the article you posted refers to the money bugeted for this project for *2017 only*.



Gombos said:


> 16.000-seat indoor arena in Timișoara, not sure they will finally start it. it's outside the city, in some Giroc
> 
> http://www.evz.ro/unde-se-va-construi-cea-mai-noua-sala-polivalenta.html


It should be the other way around. The indoor arena should be built on the site of the current stadium (close to the city centre), while the stadium should be built outside the city. Hopefully they will realize this.


----------



## Gombos

*Steaua, Rapid, the rugby stadium & N/A to be rebuilt from 0; works begin in 1-2 months*

*COMUNICAT INTEGRAL*

"CNI a finalizat expertizele tehnice, avizele, studiile de teren și studiile de prefezabilitate pentru stadioanele Arcul de Triumf, Giulești și Steaua, parte din angajamentele asumate de România pentru organizarea la București în 2020 a 4 partide din cadrul celei de-a 16-a ediție a Campionatului European de Fotbal.

În perioada următoare, studiile de prefezabilitate vor fi supuse avizarii în cadrul Ministerului Dezvoltării Regionale, Adminstrației Publice și Fondurilor Europene și vor fi depuse pentru obținerea avizului Ministerului Finanțelor Publice (conform 88/2013).

Ulterior obținerii acestor avize, vor fi contractate serviciile pentru întocmirea studiilor de fezabilitate. Valoarea finală a investițiilor pentru fiecare stadion precum și lucrările care urmează a fi realizate vor fi stabilite de studiile de fezabilitate, iar indicatorii tehnico-economici ai investițiilor vor fi aprobați prin Hotărâre de Guvern.

Până la această dată, cel de-al patrulea stadion, respectiv Stadionul Dinamo, nu a fost predat către CNI pentru a putea fi demarate procedurile specifice pentru avizarea indicatorilor tehnico-economici.

De asemenea, CNI, împreună cu MDRAPFE, a demarat procedurile în vederea actualizării Hotărârii de Guvern nr. 1.093/2013 astfel încât să fie actualizată componența Comitetului interministerial de coordonare pentru organizarea Turneului Final al EURO 2020 precum și constituirea Grupului Operativ de Lucru (G.O.L.), care va avea ca obiectiv asigurarea condițiilor necesare pentru pregătirea și desfășurarea efectivă la București a celor 4 meciuri din cadrul Turneului Final al Campionatului European de Fotbal 2020.

Pentru organizarea la București în anul 2020 a celor 3 partide din faza grupelor și a unui meci din optimile de finală din cadrul celei de-a 16-a ediție a Campionatului European de Fotbal, România și-a asumat, printre altele, realizarea a patru arene moderne și funcționale, care vor totaliza peste 70.000 locuri. Compania Națională de Investiții S.A. (CNI) a acceptat această provocare și încă din anul 2016 a pornit procedurile pentru promovarea și realizarea celor 4 arene sportive"

CAPACITATEA ARENELOR, DUPĂ RENOVARE

Ghencea: 30.000 de locuri 
Ștefan cel Mare: 25.000 de locuri 
Giulești: între 15.000-18.000 de locuri 
Arcul de Triumf: între 8.000-12.000 de locuri


----------



## Gombos

Craiova - 13.04

Romanian company


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

*Oradea gets 13.5 million euros (VAT not included) for a new indoor arena (5,000 seats)*, from the National Company of Investments (the CNI) which calls the auction opened.










http://www.bihon.ro/licitatie-lansata-pentru-noua-sala-polivalenta-de-la-oradea/1815636

starting with 31th of May after the bids, in 3 months the winner must design it, then the term has 24 months. so I guess in 2019, Oradea will have a new hall.


----------



## Gombos

they are currently also working on Constanța to start the works. Constanța got 21.5 million euros (VAT included) for a 5000-seat arena.


----------



## Gombos

*Slatina Indoor Arena (3000 seats)*, currently under construction.


----------



## Gombos

*new Târgu Jiu Stadium*


----------



## Gombos

ok


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

nevermind


----------



## sala_oradea

E Stand










W Stand










N Stand










http://www.gorj-domino.ro/foto-ultimele-lucrari-vezi-cum-arata-stadionul-din-tg-jiu/


----------



## Radu_A

Tg Jiu, pictures from this week, the constructor said will be finished at the end of July.


----------



## Gombos

it looks really awesome for such a price and capacity, morover the company is Romania so this is nice.
































































IGJ.ro


----------



## Gombos

btw PM Sorin Grindeanu confirmed once again Timișoara will have an indoor arena (16,000 seats) until 2021 (the year of being European Capital of Culture).


----------



## Gombos

Craiova


----------



## Radu_A

I really don"t think that Craiova stadium will be finished this year, for me it looks like is still a lot of work to do at it specially in North stand, anyone have some declaration from the construction company about this, because the politicians involved in this project lie about it for about a year now...


----------



## adymartianul

The photos posted by Gombos are very old (probably 1-2 months)


----------



## Gombos

26th May


----------



## Gombos

*Craiova - 1st June* (not so good quality)


----------



## Gombos

*Arad - Francisc Neumann Stadium (12.700)* + 300 parking seats, museum, hotel and restaurant

term - spring 2018




























they started working again


----------



## Gombos

video and source from Arad http://www.digisport.ro/Sport/FOTBA...ome+ia+nastere+la+Arad+Cum+va+arata+stadionul

it will look like a little Velodrome.


----------



## gabi2591

*Research on technology use on stadium*

Hi guys, 

I am currently finishing my master studies, and for my master thesis, I am conducting a research about the effects of instant replays on customer experience during entertainment live events on stadiums. If you have 8 min. please take part in my online experiment. You have to watch a couple of videos, and answer some questions. The data will be treated completely anonymously, and you can do the survey also from your mobile phone.

Your participation will be very much appreciated.

Hit the link below:
https://vueconomics.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_cutRSuaheo6Snat


----------



## Gombos

do you own photos from Slatina? they build a new indoor arena, 3000 seats from what I know (4 stands).


----------



## Evil78

New indoor arena, Sfantu Gheorghe:


Lucian2797 said:


> Sala polivalenta Sfantu Gheorghe https://s19.postimg.org/nhs11qj5f/19105601_1562595810449318_4218595833520613825_n.jpg


----------



## Gombos

new Olympic Swimming Pool of Brașov (660 seats)



















dstbv.ro


----------



## Evil78

Targu Jiu









http://www.gsp.ro/fotbal/liga-1/upd...din-liga-1-reactia-clubului-vizat-514231.html


----------



## Gombos

Craiova


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Please only post pics from Craiova only in the Craiova stadium thread. The rule is that here should be posted only pics from projects that can't have their dedicated thread.

===

Some renders I had not previously seen for the rennovation of the national rugby stadium in Bucharest:



















https://frr.ro/2017/06/27/gsp-ro-ex...a-va-avea-minihotel-si-clinica-de-recuperare/


----------



## Gombos

July

*Craiova*




























*Târgu Jiu*



















_Facebook_

:cheers: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Gombos

the inside from Târgu Jiu was only shown 2-3 weeks ago, but they started adding the seats.


----------



## Gombos

Lucian2797 said:


> Sala polivalenta Sfantu Gheorghe


it should be opened this month.

+


----------



## Gombos

the CNI (National Company of Investments) is close to approve *the football project of Timișoara*. I don't see why they should refuse it since Timișoara will be the European Capital of Culture in 2021. Romania usually rebuilds a lot in the cities which get this spot (see Cluj-Napoca, former capital).

31,000 seats instead of this, although I really doubt it will only cost as much as Craiova (50 million euros, same capacity but different design; you are not building this with 50 not even with the Romanian companies):



















a very large new indoor arena is also in discussion.


----------



## Gombos

the next projected arenas (100%) are:

- Steaua stadium (30k)
- Dinamo stadium (20k)
- Rapid stadium (18.4k)
- rugby stadium (8-10k)
- Mihai Flaparopol ice rink (3.1k)

1.5k per stand seat.

stand-by:

- Timișoara stadium (31k)

proposed:
- Bucharest new indoor arena (16-18k)
- Timișoara new indoor arena (16k)


----------



## adymartianul

The interior picture is from the first project for Craiova


----------



## Gombos

adymartianul said:


> The interior picture is from the first project for Craiova


it will be built by the same company, probably the same roof as first proposed project for Craiova. but I wonder if they will respect the current purple renders. I mean to look more like a colosseum than UFO.

really, at these prices not even the Chinese would have built them. I guess they will only work with Romanian companies. and they do get experience, and some architects will stay in the country or will return. after all, *the German with the National Arena didn't impress us all. *

Ady, it's clear we don't have the best arenas in Europe, but for these prices we are doing very well. and I really saw some pathetic, awful constructions in South-Eastern Europe for bigger prices.

the indoor arenas for instance are very "Scandinavian style", it's a big difference.


----------



## adymartianul

It looks like the roof (the material) is like the one from Ploiesti, but a different color. It shouldn't be very expensive, in my opinion


----------



## Gombos

glass should be way more expensive than metal sheet. moreover the sheet in the "purple" photo looks more expensive than the second one. I already saw this type of stadiums in Germany.

it looks like Cape Town in South Africa, but I really hope it will not have the same roof as Frankfurt/Warsaw or Kiev:










Berlin is also not impressive, but better than the ugly rooks of Frankfurt/Warsaw/Kiev: 










North America and Sydney have better tastes in matter of glass.

Foshan, China, the roof is not fantastic but pretty much as our proposed style:










Estadio Nacional de Brasilia


----------



## Gombos

ucv said:


> Craiova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Piratii Olteni facebook


we thank you!


----------



## Radu_A

I`m really curios how it will look in the end


----------



## Gombos

Craiova










soon they will reveal all the seats.


----------



## Gombos

Radu_A said:


> I`m really curios how it will look in the end


absolutely luxurious


----------



## Gombos

the stadium in Craiova is ready but we have no photos yet. the official and spectacular inauguration will be against Steaua on 28th of October

http://www.digisport.ro/Sport/FOTBA...ugurarea+stadionului+Anuntul+facut+de+olteni+


----------



## Radu_A

Arad


----------



## blue.republic

Târgu Jiu


----------



## Gombos

awesome

and Craiova, the seats are still covered




































































































_source:_ CNI


----------



## Gombos

Târgu Jiu (indoor arena)





































_source:_ CNI


----------



## Gombos

blue.republic said:


> Târgu Jiu


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

Craiova


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

so because of Nicolae Badea I guess, the new stadium of Dinamo will be placed on the velodrome and probably it will be smaller?



















it will be A or B as emplacement.


----------



## Sineva

How was the problem with Craiova stadium roof solved?


----------



## Radu_A

I really hope it will be around 20.000 seats or more..even if is a problem with location



Gombos said:


> so because of Nicolae Badea I guess, the new stadium of Dinamo will be placed on the velodrome and probably it will be smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be A or B as emplacement.


----------



## Gombos

Sineva said:


> How was the problem with Craiova stadium roof solved?


there was cover anti-bad weather, there was a weather code announced in Romania then. they couldn't have realised the montage on time in order to protect the stadium. there is nothing bad with the arena. the problem was not really a problem. all is perfect and the state authorities inspected it multiple times.



Radu_A said:


> I really hope it will be around 20.000 seats or more..even if is a problem with location


I doubt so. it will really piss us off if Dinamo and FCSB will play on two stadiums of 15.000 seats. because at derbies or in Europe the potential is 40-50k. from what I heard, FCSB could move at Cotroceni Arena after Becali will renovate it. 

regarding Dinamo, I heard that 16.000 but it's because of Badea and ******* change of location. I think that the velodrome room is smaller.


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

Theodora Golf Club in Alba Countyy (private, 15 million euros investment)


----------



## Gombos

so OK for Dinamo at former velodrome

DINAMO project










130 million euros for:

1. Steaua Stadium (30.000 seats)
2. Dinamo Stadium (20.000 seats)
3. Rapid Stadium (14.500)
4. Rugby Stadium (8.000)


----------



## Seogwipo

Hello friends, Gombos at all, I have a few questions:
-do you have any info about the sports hall in Slatina? I haven't heard anything about it in the last few months, I know there have been missed a number of deadlines.
- also about the sports hall in Timisoara, the one that is currently "under construction", any chance that it will be finished this year, or if it will be finished at all?
- Tiriac also promised a new sports hall in his new sports complex in Otopeni alongside the ice rink, but I haven't red anything about that in the last months; the construcion should be pretty straightforward, it's his terain, it's his investment I don't understand why its stalling (I assume there would have been some news if the construction would go ahead as planned).
- What about the sports hall in Bucharest, THE BIG ONE, any chance that anything will happen this year or it's been put on hold?
Thanks!

Are there other sports halls that are under construction as of now?


----------



## Gombos

CNI release

*1. Steaua Stadium*

FRF recommendation: 30,000 seats
estimated price: 65 million euros

*2. Dinamo Stadium*

FRF recommendation: 20,000-25,000 seats
estimated price: unknown

*3. Rapid Stadium *

FRF recommendation: 15,000-20,000 seats
estimated price: 26 million euros

*4. Arcul de Triumf Stadium + The Rugby National Centre* 

FRF recommendation: 8,000 seats
estimated price: 27 million euros

http://cni.com.ro/ce-ne-propunem#item5


----------



## Gombos

*Oradea project* is also ready.

the total cost is 22 million euros (18 coming from the Governement through the CNI, rest of 4 are from Oradea). 5000 seats (1400 are retractable).


----------



## Gombos

Seogwipo said:


> Hello friends, Gombos at all, I have a few questions:
> -do you have any info about the sports hall in Slatina? I haven't heard anything about it in the last few months, I know there have been missed a number of deadlines.
> - also about the sports hall in Timisoara, the one that is currently "under construction", any chance that it will be finished this year, or if it will be finished at all?
> - Tiriac also promised a new sports hall in his new sports complex in Otopeni alongside the ice rink, but I haven't red anything about that in the last months; the construcion should be pretty straightforward, it's his terain, it's his investment I don't understand why its stalling (I assume there would have been some news if the construction would go ahead as planned).
> - What about the sports hall in Bucharest, THE BIG ONE, any chance that anything will happen this year or it's been put on hold?
> Thanks!
> 
> Are there other sports halls that are under construction as of now?


- hall in Slatina was already posted, the 3000-seater has deadline 2018
- the smaller hall in Timișoara will be materialised with money from the government (allocated for summer 2018, when the works will start again) after it was all town's; BUT, the huge indoor arena of Timișoara will be built outside of the city very soon
- no idea about Otopeni, there is a huge swimming complex there built not by Ion, but with money from CNI; I posted recently the works which are going awesome
- the hall in Bucharest is put on hold because the 2 companies are IN COURT; but Simona Halep and Ilie Năstase have appealed to the mayor at some ceremony

in all the locations, Slatina, Timișoara and Otopeni (Bucharest), there are advanced works so surely they will end the construction.



Seogwipo said:


> Are there other sports halls that are under construction as of now?


Sfântu Gheorghe, Alexandria and Târgu Jiu were just finished. Slatina most likely, smaller Timișoara from the summer of 2018. big projects Oradea and Timișoara will start soon, especially Oradea. plus small Blaj is also starting a 2000-seater. Iași AND Sibiu also requested to access CNI funds.

it is gratifying finally, that halls are also in trend, not just stadiums. with the swimming pools CNI totally rocked, we will be soon like Hungary.


----------



## Gombos

Cluj-Napoca
Craiova
Sfântu Gheorghe
Târgu Jiu
Piatra Neamț
Călărași
Slobozia
Slatina
Turda 
Timișoara 
Chiajna
Dinamo (Bucharest)

so not much, but yet again they invested some hundreds in football stadiums.


----------



## Gombos

*Alexandria (1550 seats, 42.000 population)*

not much, but it is new and clean plus they don't need more. it is just a small town, non-top 30 in Romania. 



















_source_: Adevarul


----------



## Gombos

*Blaj (2000 seats, 21.000 population)*

it is larger because they have women's volleyball team in the Final 4 of the Champions League.

the works should start in 2018 and will end in 2019. money from Alba County only! the project is very serious and was finished, they talked at county council. 




























_source_: Ziarul Unirea


----------



## Gombos

bit chaos in Romania for my taste, but as a mayor you must access the funds. CNI is different entity than the Governement although it's govern's money there.

basically you are guilty as a mayor if you don't develop sports in town (and improve infrastructure), it's not the government's fault.

you don't do this, you may be not re-elected anymore. it's good system.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

That arena in Blaj looks pretty sweet.


----------



## srbija

New Icerinks??? for the the real sport


----------



## Gombos

srbija said:


> New Icerinks??? for the the real sport


I posted from Târgu Secuiesc.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144655540&postcount=984

and Sfântu Gheorghe Indoor Arena also serves as ice rink.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145263853&postcount=1002


currently Mihai Flamaropol in Bucharest is rebuilt from 0. they keep working. 










in Romania they now focus on, in this order:

1. swimming pools
2. football stadiums
3. indoor arenas
4. ice rinks (still hardly)



alexandru.mircea said:


> That arena in Blaj looks pretty sweet.


it looks very "French" and Spanish maybe. Oradea looks Scandinavian/French.


----------



## srbija

There is a new ice rink in Targu Mures, but no "new" pictures or information, does someone have pictures and information. there was a while ago, is there any hockey or even ice going on there now???


----------



## Gombos

srbija said:


> There is a new ice rink in Targu Mures, but no "new" pictures or information, does someone have pictures and information. there was a while ago, is there any hockey or even ice going on there now???












it was never completed after 7.5 million euro investments. the works stopped 6 years ago and the mayor(s) of Târgu Mureș never requested money from the CNI (National Company of Investments). 

now last month the City Hall spokesman said they are waiting examination from the Ministry of Sport.


----------



## srbija

Gombos said:


> it was never completed after 7.5 million euro investments. the works stopped 6 years ago and the mayor(s) of Târgu Mureș never requested money from the CNI (National Company of Investments).
> 
> now last month the City Hall spokesman said they are waiting examination from the Ministry of Sport.


but this is an old picture i have seen newer pictures . with the rink on place, all the walls closed and painted, even seats i think, and that was long ago, so i think there must be hockey there ??


----------



## Gombos

srbija said:


> but this is an old picture i have seen newer pictures . with the rink on place, all the walls closed and painted, even seats i think, and that was long ago, so i think there must be hockey there ??


no idea, hockey in Romania is far from Sweden. winter sports here are more hobbies. hno:


----------



## Radu_A

Arad 24.02.2018


----------



## Gombos

Ion Oblemenco Stadium of Craiova 4th best stadium in the world in 2017 (only vote of experts)

List of architects that took part:

_Nick Birmingham (London), Arup Associates 
Riccardo Cestari (London), AND Architects
Bunyamin Derman (Istanbul), DB Architects
Sergei Tchoban (Moscow), SPeeCH and Tchoban Voss Architekten
Maria Sipinska-Malaszynski (Poland), APA_ 










_source:_ Stadiumdb.com


----------



## Gombos

simulation


----------



## love_mtk_hate_mlsz

Hi,
Any pictures of the renovated Sepsiszentgyörgy stadium? If Im not wrong soon the team can play there in the 1st division


----------



## Radu_A

First images with the new Giulesti stadium, 14.000 sits, all covered, finish date is estimated in early 2020...

The annoucement will be made today by CNI


----------



## Gombos

finally! they transferred Sala Polivalentă of Bucharest to Ministry of Youth and Sports and the inspection report wrote "degradation"

this is an important step for reconstruction, the new indoor arena will have at least 12,000 seats

_În octombrie 2017, licitația pentru noua sală polivalentă din București a fost anulată și va fi reluată de la zero, a anunțat primarul Capitalei, Gabriela Firea. Motivul: contestațiile depuse la acest proiect.
Noua sală polivalentă din Capitală urma să aibă minim 12.000 de locuri, iar contractul are o valoare maximă de 65 de milioane de euro din bugetul Capitalei._

https://www.libertatea.ro/stiri/control-baza-sportiva-oltenita-din-cadrul-salii-polivalente-2242616


----------



## Radu_A

A nice video with Arad project, meanwhile the things are moving really slow there


----------



## Gombos

Rapid Stadium will have 14.500, from 19.000, but the good news is that there is no more running field track

https://sptfm.ro/2018/05/16/noul-stadion-giulesti-din-ce-in-ce-mai-mic/


----------



## Radu_A

The Arad stadium was supposed to be finished on 22 may and UTA Arad fans, which got tired of all the delays, organized one event this week to ironically celebrate it.

They even sold tickets with a price of "2 penny as our hopes"


----------



## ady_sj

4 brand new stadiums in Bucharest over next few years, added to National Arena...you got to love a centralized administration. What about the rest of Romania? Why so many stadiums in Bucharest? And why so much money spend on building new stadiums when Romania has so many other pressing issues? 

We've got a rotten, corrupt government, unable to build motorways, unable to turn around a collapsing health system with abysmal outcomes for every romanian. The economy could do so much better (and football in the end) if they would work on infrastructure, people still lack basic amenities in so many homes in Romania, poverty is rife. 

I love football and I hope Romanian football is going to get better over next few years. But just like the Romanian society, football is rotten to the core. The communist mentality lingers around three decades later, corupt officials and shady owners are controlling the Romanian football, clubs with history die every year and instead they are replaced with 'clones', tradition is irrelevant to these people. What's sad, the majority of the romanian football clubs are financed by the local authorities, large chucks of the local budgets being spent on these teams... turns out football is a great political tool and the Romanian voters are some of the most naive you have ever seen.


----------



## Radu_A

ady_sj said:


> 4 brand new stadiums in Bucharest over next few years, added to National Arena...you got to love a centralized administration. What about the rest of Romania? *Why so many stadiums in Bucharest? And why so much money spend on building new stadiums when Romania has so many other pressing issues? *
> 
> We've got a rotten, corrupt government, unable to build motorways, unable to turn around a collapsing health system with abysmal outcomes for every romanian. The economy could do so much better (and football in the end) if they would work on infrastructure, people still lack basic amenities in so many homes in Romania, poverty is rife.
> 
> I love football and I hope Romanian football is going to get better over next few years. But just like the Romanian society, football is rotten to the core. The communist mentality lingers around three decades later, corupt officials and shady owners are controlling the Romanian football, clubs with history die every year and instead they are replaced with 'clones', tradition is irrelevant to these people. What's sad, the majority of the romanian football clubs are financed by the local authorities, large chucks of the local budgets being spent on these teams... turns out football is a great political tool and the Romanian voters are some of the most naive you have ever seen.



As someone living in Bucharest I can tell you that all 4 stadiums are justified and should have been build a long time ago...at the end Bucharest with Ilfov county is a place where more then 4 millions people are living atm not to mention that from economical point of view this area have the highest GDP/capita in all country...that if you wanna really talk about a "centralized economy"...and in the end the three teams that will benefit from this stadiums have maybe the biggest fanbase in Romania...

but yeah I can agree with you about the corrupt government and everything else...for me is clear that a lot of money would be stolen, I just preffered to see something build then to read about some flowers or services overpaid by some random mayor who complain after that he doesn"t have money for infrastructure


----------



## Radu_A

FC Hermannstadt from Sibiu, a team which already promoted in first division, will play the last 2 home games from this season in another town because they will start the renovation of their stadium

As a first phase the south terrace and the small stand will be demolished and the rest will be modernised, this is just the beginning, all this process should take at least 2 years


how it looks today



some pictures of how it should look when is over presented early this year when they made a press conference about this project , 19.000 seats all covered




more details here

http://www.turnulsfatului.ro/2018/03/26/foto-si-video-primaria-stadionul-municipal-va-avea-19-000-de-scaune-si-240-de-locuri-de-parcare/

http://www.turnulsfatului.ro/2018/05/22/se-darama-stadionul-nu-vom-mai-juca-acasa-pana-in-21-iulie/


----------



## Gombos

Arad


----------



## Gombos

@ ady_sj

piss off, liar, anti-Romanian scum! this is an architectural topic, not one for your bullshit (lies) or frustrations... did you create account for that, loser?

Romania has problems like even Germany has, but best thing is that there are people like you who are pressing for better things. the economy is booming now for years, whatever the liberals say until now.

I am not unto politics, so **** off!


----------



## ady_sj

Gombos said:


> @ ady_sj
> 
> piss off, liar, anti-Romanian scum! this is an architectural topic, not one for your bullshit (lies) or frustrations... did you create account for that, loser?
> 
> Romania has problems like even Germany has, but best thing is that there are people like you who are pressing for better things. the economy is booming now for years, whatever the liberals say until now.
> 
> I am not unto politics, so **** off!


First, before you call me loser or idiot, please have a hard look at yourself. Everything I said in my comment is very much the reality of Romania and Romanian football. And the you got the cheek to call me anti-romanian, I am at least as Romanian as you are and it breaks my heart to see what is happening to my country. First step in solving the problem is admiring you have a problem. And to simply brush that under the carpet you are either incredibly stupid or a neo-communist.

But then you are a 'student' and I guess you are making quite a good show for it.


----------



## Radu_A

At Sibiu it started the demolition of the local stadium, it will take at least 4-5 weeks until is done. All but the big stand (Tribuna I) will be gone by the end of June. What remains will be renovated as the first phase of this project which will end with Sibiu having a new, modern 19.000 seats stadium, all covered.

The project should end on 21.07.2020


----------



## Gombos

ady_sj said:


> I am at least as Romanian as you are and it breaks my heart to see what is happening to my country. First step in solving the problem is admiring you have a problem. And to simply brush that under the carpet you are either incredibly stupid or a neo-communist.
> 
> But then you are a 'student' and I guess you are making quite a good show for it.


what student? :lol: this is so pathetic, I am not an idiot, you create another clone after the ban to mock "your" country.

I hope you will really "break", your nerves.. :lol: you are a big fighter, very "helpful"! online fighter, what's your contribution to SSC? 0.

stop replying to me again, and stick to architecture! moreover, I don't want to comment about the development of Romania for the last 6 years, highest in Europe and the highest in the world in 2017. because we all want more and continuity, just not you. with the football, I don't disagree. after they cleaned up corruption, clones appeared. but yet again, it's not the main topic.

you just disrespect a lot, this is my opinion. we are not here for propaganda, but you are doing propaganda -anti. otherwise, but it's not true, you would have low life experience since you are not leaving your lair at all. life goes on, Eastern Europe and Romania especially develop. if you want more, faster, join the politics and don't mock good things..


----------



## Gombos

Radu_A said:


> At Sibiu it started the demolition of the local stadium, it will take at least 4-5 weeks until is done. All but the big stand (Tribuna I) will be gone by the end of June. What remains will be renovated as the first phase of this project which will end with Sibiu having a new, modern 19.000 seats stadium, all covered.
> 
> The project should end on 21.07.2020


I can't believe it's real, Radu! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Radu_A

Gombos said:


> I can't believe it's real, Radu! :banana: :cheers:



There are many western city in Romania which can build modern stadiums on their own without waiting for money from CNI. Sibiu is one of them, Oradea, Timisoara, Brasov are others...Arad is doing this right now even if from political reason is taking so long...

The point is: if the local administration in all this towns attracted in last 11 years a lot of money from EU or foreign investments in their cities to resolve the more important issues now they can easily look on sport infrastructure and renew it on their own...Cluj is the best example for this...on the other hand if the mayors were corrupted and steal a lot of money over the years without doing much for the city and his people is impossible, Constanta is a another "good" example, a big city with big potential destroyed by the corrupt politicians


----------



## Radu_A

While in Arad is such a struggle with the construction of the new stadium in a small near town, Lipova, the officials from the local team Soimii (romanian third division) manage to obtain 1,5 kk euro from CNI for a new 1540 seats all covered stadium.

This is the project.
















and this is the progress April 2018 - it should finish this summer


----------



## Radu_A

new drone video with Arad progress.

If you ask me this stadium it will look very good when it will be finished, definitely the type of stadium where 10k supporters can put a lot of pression on opposing team


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu 15.06.2018 - northern stand already dissapear...The demolition of the rest will continue untill the end of the month. After that the remaining stand (the big one) will be refurbished.


----------



## Radu_A

Tg Jiu - the first game on the new stadium will be played this autumn according to city oficialities. The money needed for finishing the investment were approved by the government.


----------



## Gombos

*Stadium of Viitorul at Ovidiu (near Constanța)*

British-Dutch style










Prosport.ro


----------



## Gombos

*Mihai Flamaropol Ice Rink works (Bucharest)* 

in construction, advancing nicely




























3,100 seats and 22 million euro cost (Astaldi project).










GazetaSporturilor.ro


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu 01.09.2018


----------



## Radu_A

From what I understand at Sibiu they will demolish everything in first phase except the big stand which it will be refurbished and in the second phase they will build the rest on of the stands in which they will integrate the old refurbished one. 
Now I see that one part of the south stand is still there at more it looks like they are "protecting" it or something ??? Anyone know more details ?


----------



## Gombos

Sibiu will keep that small stand to play in Liga 1 on their own stadium. the stadium will be entirely new anyway, nothing "refurbished". 

19k seats for 2nd-tier town in Romania (147k population) is more than enough.


----------



## Gombos

Steaua (31k)

most historic stadium in Eastern Europe (several Champions League semifinals were played on Ghencea) is history now. 

the new construction will start at 1st of October. 




























_source_: CNI Facebook


----------



## Gombos

speaking about architecture, Romania used to have top architects in Europe and was one of the most developed domain in Romania before communism.

now we cannot find workers, we build like crazy compared to our neighbours. but I guess we should open the borders for neighbours/Vietnam and Asia. and why not, even Africa.

Mihai Flamaropol Ice Rink 04.09.18




























project:


----------



## Gombos

this is how the new halls of the high schools look in Romania, according to the CNI, it was built in Târgu Frumos (10k), Moldavia, Iasi County - 180 seats:


----------



## Radu_A

Gombos said:


> Sibiu will keep that small stand to play in Liga 1 on their own stadium. the stadium will be entirely new anyway, nothing "refurbished".
> 
> 19k seats for 2nd-tier town in Romania (147k population) is more than enough.


in all the info I got from the officials in Sibiu they where saying that the big stand will remain there...the rest of the stadium will be build from the scratch but the big stand remain there...the small stand, the one I circled, is probably for the supporters of visiting teams...but it will be demolished when the second phase of the construction will start..

also that project they presented is purely informative, is a kid play, I can make something similar in half hour...


----------



## Gombos

yeah, but this is the future arena. it will really have track? AGAIN? like in Cluj and Jiu?

and btw, the big stand how much capacity can have? 1500-3000? basically 1/6 or 1/7 from the full stadium.


----------



## Tonik1

Gombos said:


> Steaua (31k)
> 
> most historic stadium in Eastern Europe (several Champions League semifinals were played on Ghencea) is history now.
> 
> the new construction will start at 1st of October.


We all appreciate your optimism @Gombos but try to be more objective.

How do you measure "most historic". IMO there are few more "historic" and iconic stadiums in EE like Luzhniki, NSK Olimpyisky or Marakana that hosted numerous events.

Of course Ghencea is ONE of the most historic stadiums in EE.


----------



## petschovschi

Probably Gombos is preety young. The most iconic stadium from this part of Europe is, without any doubt, Marakana.
- 1973 Champions Cup final (Ajax- Juventus)
- EURO 1976 final and semifinal
- a lot of huge games in eurocups for Crvena Zvezda

Unfortunately now Marakana is an outdated stadium. You can understand the economical situation of our neighbours thinking that Serbia is the (almost) only important country in this part of Europe without a new stadium in last 30-40 years. Even Albania is building a new modern stadium.


----------



## Bisofsa

“Even” Albania lmaoo man thinks its 1970...


----------



## Gombos

yes, you are right, I was only thinking at club. I forgot about the international "NT" competitions.

I do apologise.. one of the most alongside Sovietic and Serbian!



petschovschi said:


> Unfortunately now Marakana is an outdated stadium.


they still built some indoor arenas, halls, but those are usually cheaper. I am sure they will make it in the end. some of the other Yugos are also in this situation.



Bisofsa said:


> “Even” Albania lmaoo man thinks its 1970...


I am happy that Albania will pressure them a bit now.


----------



## mopper

Who will play at the new Ghencea?


----------



## Gombos

mopper said:


> Who will play at the new Ghencea?


Steaua and who will rent it.


----------



## Gombos

New Indoor Arena of Timișoara (16,000) will be placed near the Dan Păltinișanu Stadium.

they will build it before 2021. 

https://www.ziaruldeiasi.ro/stiri/s...ra-cu-bani-de-la-bugetul-de-stat--199318.html

a good idea or not? no idea, but I have the feeling there was no room instead of the smaller hall. I just hope in the future when they will also rebuild the stadium, they will not move it outside the town. Dan Păltinișanu is exactly in the campus of the students. so basically you can advertise so well for sports.

+ 

Rugby Stadium "Arcul de Triumf" (8100 seats) will be rebuilt Dico și Țigănaș and other 2 Cluj companies


----------



## Gombos

Târgu Jiu (Pandurii)

the government approved the last part of the money (5 million euros) in order to be entirely completed.




























_source_: Facebook CNI


----------



## Gombos

Iaşi project (10.000 seat indoor arena), Lețcani Metropolitan Area

term 2020


----------



## maxi1921

Gombos said:


> Iaşi project (10.000 seat indoor arena), Lețcani Metropolitan Area
> 
> term 2020



But... why?


----------



## alwn

I think its a kind of fetish in Romania with all these athletics stadiums. It started with Cluj Arena but obviously no one is able to name it a single major athletic contest which have been hosted from the inauguration. So we are going have other 2 useless athletic tracks in Tg Jiu and Sibiu (project) for what? Nobody builds major athletic stadiums anymore. Apart of 1-2 major athletic stadiums, each country builds just minor athletic arenas (up to 5.000 places maximum) for trainings or minor contests.


----------



## Gombos

alwn said:


> I think its a kind of fetish in Romania with all these athletics stadiums. It started with Cluj Arena but obviously no one is able to name it a single major athletic contest which have been hosted from the inauguration. So we are going have other 2 useless athletic tracks in Tg Jiu and Sibiu (project) for what? Nobody builds major athletic stadiums anymore. Apart of 1-2 major athletic stadiums, each country builds just minor athletic arenas (up to 5.000 places maximum) for trainings or minor contests.


I guess the young generation didn't take over yet. :bash:



maxi1921 said:


> But... why?


:lol: because they want a new indoor arena or stadium, and the hall was approved. Iași is the capital of Moldavia with also an important IT sector.


----------



## Gombos

*Blaj Polyvalent Hall will be built by the Italian company Frimat* 










_source_: Ziarul Unirea


----------



## adymartianul

Gombos said:


> I guess the young generation didn't take over yet. :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: because they want a new indoor arena or stadium, and the hall was approved. Iași is the capital of Moldavia with also an important IT sector.


Is the IT sector gonna play volleyball, basketball, handball and so on in the new megalomanic hall?


----------



## Kaisel

*It looks good!*

Hello Romania!

Some nice stadiums you've got already. Some more you will have in the future. Congrats.

Regards from Poland.


----------



## Gombos

Kaisel said:


> Hello Romania!
> 
> Some nice stadiums you've got already. Some more you will have in the future. Congrats.
> 
> Regards from Poland.


Hello Polska! We thank you, friend! :cheers1:

Best regards



adymartianul said:


> Is the IT sector gonna play volleyball, basketball, handball and so on in the new megalomanic hall?


what I wanted to say: it's a regional centre. you need to have such a hall for exhibitions, concerts and why not sports. Fed Cup, handball etc can cover that.

plus, what will you do in the future? in 15 years or more, you never know. it is better to have extra seats, than not having.


----------



## Gombos

@ Ady Martian

even though our population is unpredictable, the biggest towns got increased. they get larger normally. 

we have: Cluj Napoca, Timisoara and Iasi, plus Bucharest, and touristic Brasov and Constanza. all these 6 plus Craiova why not, should have ALL 10k-seaters in my opinion. so 7, 6 regional centres + the grand capital. 

it has been already proved Cluj Napoca needed a 10k-indoor arena, and that at Craiova 5000 are not enough.

we should develop the metropolitan areas. 5-6k should be for Oradea, Baia Mare, Ramnicu Valcea and so on. maybe even Oradea want a little bit more, they have ambitions.


----------



## adymartianul

Craiova Polyvalent Hall has 4215 seats and it's full only 3 or 4 times per year. And we're talking about a city whose teams fight for the championship every year.


----------



## Gombos

Steaua demolition (future new 31k seater)


----------



## Gombos

*new swimming pool of Arad (400 seats)*





































_Facebook CNI_


----------



## Gombos

new Sala Polivalentă of Cluj-Napoca is now called BT Arena (Banca Transilvania agreement).

3D http://btarena.info/


----------



## rebelheartous

Galaxy Stage at Untold.


----------



## Radu_A

Arad 09.10.2018



Also a facebook link with a video from yesterday

https://www.facebook.com/1492314687650200/videos/479668299199447/


----------



## Gombos

they are finally advancing

& interior


----------



## Gombos

Romania building one of the largest swimming complexes in Eastern Europe, at Otopeni near Bucharest

*Olympic Pool of Otopeni (3500 seats) - term May/June 2019*

it will host the 2021 European Short Course Swimming Championships














































https://www.digisport.ro/alte-sport...unde-spera-sa-organizeze-ce-de-natatie-536707


----------



## Radu_A

Tg Jiu stadium will probably be finished mid 2019. On 14th November we have another bidding for the remaining issues. Clearing all this legal steps will take two three months and then another three for execution on the field, the cost of all will be around 5kk euro according to city mayor.

Realistic it will be used starting next season 2019-2020. It`s amazing how bureaucracy works in Romania...I remind you that the stadium is finished 99% since almost one year now, all the additional works will be done around it.


----------



## Gombos

Radu_A said:


> Tg Jiu stadium will probably be finished mid 2019. On 14th November we have another bidding for the remaining issues. Clearing all this legal steps will take two three months and then another three for execution on the field, the cost of all will be around 5kk euro according to city mayor.
> 
> Realistic it will be used starting next season 2019-2020. It`s amazing how bureaucracy works in Romania...I remind you that the stadium is finished 99% since almost one year now, all the additional works will be done around it.


according to Constanța, CNI say they are at the procedure for public procurement. can you believe that, the bureaucracy in Romania?

there are another 5-6 halls in bureaucratic processes.


----------



## Radu_A

Arad 16.10.2018


----------



## adymartianul

Nice. They started to move fast.


----------



## Gombos

Mihai Flamaropol Ice Rink (Bucharest, ASTALDI & UTI GROUP)

*Sports and Leisure Centre*

31 million dollars, 3100 seats 

it will be a centre, from urban sports to fitness and basketball halls, swimming pools, coffee shops, restaurants and bars (some of them on the roof; and in the winter snow park on the roof)

this is how they plan to generate money


----------



## Gombos

CNI signed contract for the future arena of Rapid Bucharest (14k). Steaua and Rapid now are 100% for 2020. 

https://www.prosport.ro/fotbal-inte...ste-buna-pentru-suporterii-rapidisti-17593184


----------



## Gombos

they started yesterday the works on the new rugby stadium Arcul de Triumf.


----------



## Gombos

*Rapid Stadium (26.02)*

it's getting demolished today, they previously removed all the seats.


----------



## Radu_A

More action from Giulesti 26.02.2019


https://web.facebook.com/csrapidsporturi/videos/334498790518280/


----------



## Radu_A

Arad 19.02.2019

They are working on the dressing rooms at T1


----------



## Radu_A

Arad 20.02.2019


----------



## Gombos

*Rapid Bucharest (01.03)*


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

*Steaua Bucharest (08.03)*



















_Prosport_


----------



## Gombos

ok, so Bucharest unlocked the land after the Astaldi lawsuit

the City Hall announces 138-million euro new indoor arena near Arena Națională. 

it is set to be the largest in the East of the EU (20,000 seats). execution term: 3 years. 





































https://www.prosport.ro/sport-life/...-fi-investiti-138-de-milioane-de-lei-17908136


----------



## Gombos

some CNI projects in Arad County

*new Arad Swimming Pool*



















*Lipova Stadium (3rd division, 10k town population)*



















and a contract for a new swimming in Gheorgheni (20k population in Szekely Land) was signed (execution term: 11 months and a half). 
https://www.cni.ro/noutati/comunica...dKm-rGv2pKMq8QmiaiDgWvx467FGxS8bF_xmN85IVxPws


----------



## Gombos

*CNI (National Company of Investments) in 2019*

* over 300 investment objectives in construction
* over 140 objectives in purchase stage
* over 600 investment objectives in various stages of promotion


----------



## Gombos

*Steaua 14.03*


----------



## Radu_A

Ghencea 14.03.2019


----------



## ddstr

where does all the money come from in romania?
its like every club is getting a new stadium


----------



## Gombos

ddstr said:


> where does all the money come from in romania?
> its like every club is getting a new stadium


mostly state. we have extra these years again. you can't really build many stadiums with private money in most of Europe. 

in EU, France is a good example, rebuilt most of the stadiums for Euro 2016 with public money also. Marseille, Bordeaux, Nice, Paris (Parc des Princes), Lens and Toulouse, all belong to the city halls.


----------



## Radu_A

ddstr said:


> where does all the money come from in romania?
> its like every club is getting a new stadium


well in Romania the infrastructure was bad for most of the football teams ..15 years ago we had big issues finding a good stadium for the national team to play...most of them were build 50-60 years ago and nothing changed since them except maybe some upgrades like chairs, lights things like this...


----------



## Gombos

the socialist concept was the main problem, stadiums with no real foundation. so to invest in what basically? it does not look like English style stadium. we had some copies of Highbury (Arsenal Stadium) in Romania, the liberals before built more modern stadiums than the later communists. but notice stadiums such as Francisc von Neuman of UTA also got older. 

all the stadiums built last in the 60s, are too old. Steaua Stadium built in 1975 or so was in advanced degradation.


----------



## Limericklad

Gombos said:


> Germany decided to renovate Olympiastadion of Munich (Eastern Germany previously), for concerts and athletics
> 
> another communist crap, but they did the same with Olympiastadion in Berlin :lol:
> 
> in Britain all the old and not good crap is removed. is it historic crap or football crap?


Munich was in West Germany. It was never under communist control. The Munich Olympiastadion was built for the 1972 Olympics and hosted the 1974 FIFA world cup final which was won by the host nation West Germany.

The stadium in Berlin was built by the Nazis for the 1936 Olympics and was in West Berlin during the partition. So again not communist.


----------



## Gombos

yes, I know Olympiastadion in Berlin was built for the other regime. but still recalls the two regimes.

with Munich I didn't notice it was part of DDR (although very developed), but I do remember now since I learned at some time that Berlin (East), Leipzig and Dresden were the largest towns. I simply forgot, it is good to remind me. 

so yeah, Munich Olympiastadion is not linked to communism. even worse, it is a dump compared to the former British stadiums (already entirely demolished). I saw Poland is also kinda copying Germany sometimes. Russia too. 

architecturally, they should have better demolished them. outdated buildings. or at least the stadium in Munich. even in Berlin, I think there are other Nazi (communist too) monuments to visit. Hertha deserved better, at least Bayern moved. 

btw, do they link now Hertha Berlin club to the Nazis in Germany? only when I remember the Fuehrer, I am vomiting. hno: maybe Berlin stadium should have been in fact demolished. imagine when you wake up in the morning in that Berlin district to see a huge building in front of you which reminds of Nazism. here in Romania the same, with Ceaușescu and his shitty former 23 August (now newly built Arena Națională, it's like we never had communism at that site).


----------



## balcaniq

It's been 30 years since communism ended and it's amazing in Romania that's still a hot topic and we keep indulging in self pity about it. 

Europe’s important stadiums at the time (50’s 60’s) were more or less similar no matter the political background. Stalinist architecture was not THAT much different of what was getting built at the time and what some East European countries did in fact was failing to redevelop most of its cities (that includes everything from demolitions, refurbishments, urban expansion control, landscaping, you name it). A lot of things could have and still can be changed so I would just focus on what happens NOW. Get over it folks!

Any updates from the Steaua, Rapid, Arcul de Triumf, Sibiu, Arad, Targu Jiu, Sepsi and so on new stadiums?


----------



## Gombos

not much, Steaua is at 8%. they are 1 month faster, because of the good weather. and CSA Steaua also want an indoor arena near the stadium but which is in discussion and will be approved for 2021 or 2022. first they will order the feasibility study.










Rapid almost demolished.

rugby stadium Stadionul Arcul de Triumf works will soon start. 










Sibiu works, are late, must finish this stand in order to move the team home, then to build 85% of the stadium


----------



## Gombos

_other NEW objectives confirmed by CNI:

- other 400 sports fields in Romania until 2020
- more olympic swimming pools, until 2021 every county capital must have 1 new swimming pool + stadium + indoor arena_ (unrealistic, probably he wanted to say 2031? we have over 40 counties)

_and in progress to sign papers for the:
- new Indoor Arena of Pitești (4,000 seats)
- new Indoor Arena of Tulcea (4,000 seats)_

*something off-topic, CNI also took the Grand Casino of Constanța under guardianship and will be renovated like this:*










maybe you will post at Constanța because this is a matter of huge importance considering one of our resorts.


----------



## Le Clerk

Are these fast works all done by the CNI (national company?!) ?! 

They should switch to building motorways then!!


----------



## hodoronctronc

Political elections next year...cni should rather tell us how many projects are underway, cause on paper, anyone can be "number one"


----------



## Radu_A

Gombos said:


> _Adrian Cefalan of CNI confirms the following new buildings:
> 
> - 5,000-seat indoor arena in Constanța
> - 5,000-seat indoor arena in Oradea
> - Olympic pool in Brăila (finally! near Danube)
> - Arcul de Triumf Stadium of Rugby (8,500 capacity)
> - CS Dinamo gymnastics hall, also used by the Romanian NT
> 
> + Dinamo situation
> 
> In ceea ce priveste Stadionul Dinamo, e drept ca daca ne raportam la termenul 2020 suntem in intarziere, insa acest lucru nu poate fi imputat CNI. CNI a facut tot ceea ce depindea de noi; drept dovada, la acest moment* se asteapta eliberarea PUZ-ului de catre Primaria Sectorului 2,* sarcina ce revine MAI prin Clubul Dinamo, ca sa putem aproba si noi studiul de prefezabilitate si sa demaram, ulterior, elaborarea studiului de fezabilitate, documentatii pentru care CNI a incheiat deja procedura de achizitie publica si a incheiat, deja, contracte._
> 
> *Revista Construcțiilor *



that "PUZ" was already approved...check earlier posts


----------



## Gombos

hodoronctronc said:


> Political elections next year...cni should rather tell us how many projects are underway, cause on paper, anyone can be "number one"


also check earlier posts, I summarised. if many mayors or the government are using it as "campaign", it is not the fault of the CNI. moreover any party mayor can say "I built stadium or hall because it was my project at CNI". 

CNI does not belong to the government, it is national. at Oradea mayor is Bolojan of PNL. Târgu-Jiu also liberal and not social democratic. that's why I say, CNI cannot be linked to any Government in progress. and I like the system, because it should be competitiveness between mayors. by law and organisation they are not like ANAF I think for instance.


----------



## hodoronctronc

Gombos said:


> also check earlier posts, I summarised. if many mayors or the government are using it as "campaign", it is not the fault of the CNI. moreover any party mayor can say "I built stadium or hall because it was my project at CNI".
> 
> CNI does not belong to the government, it is national. at Oradea mayor is Bolojan of PNL. Târgu-Jiu also liberal and not social democratic. that's why I say, CNI cannot be linked to any Government in progress. and I like the system, because it should be competitiveness between mayors. by law and organisation they are not like ANAF I think for instance.


and of course, the money come based on national decision, and cni are not given the budget by the government, but by the national.only you know what you mean "its national".


----------



## balcaniq

Gombos said:


> - new Indoor Arena of Tulcea (4,000 seats)


I don't really agree with demolishing the old arena. The building has some really nice features and a pretty decent size for a small town like Tulcea. With a proper rehabilitation in plan it could look as modern as any other project we see today. I would really hate to see those bricks being replaced by cheap steel and white panels.





If we look at newer indoor arenas like the one from Craiova, it didn't really aged well, and it's only been opened in 2012. And as we already know all the local Romanian authorities are really bad with building maintanances.

Just my 2 cents on this.


----------



## Gombos

it is outdated, just because Brașov and Ploiești refurbished some old indoor arenas some years ago, it doesn't mean it is ok. how many halls do you need? Tulcea is a small town, 73k people. 

Brașov and Ploiești at that time did not have choice, now they both ask for new halls. 

otherwise, my thinking is that if you need 2 halls, better build 2 new. one being small, like a 1500-seater. half the hall of Dinamo (Sala Dinamo) would only cost around 4 million euros I guess. that could be a reserve, than investing 2 millions in renovation.

moreover in big towns we talk about terrains, which are really expensive.

even in Tulcea, this spot could be priced in million euros

but hey, we are on a forum of architecture! we can project, but it will not happen. personally, I would TNT many neglected communist buildings! those between settlements (towns) first.


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu today, first game on refurbished stadium


----------



## Gombos

refurbished stand, because I saw the other stands were demolished.


----------



## Cristian G.

Radu_A said:


> Sibiu today, first game on refurbished stadium


"Refurbished" my ass, the roof is still the same !!! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Radu_A

Ghencea renderings










also some photos


----------



## hodoronctronc

The working rhythm of Steaua's Stadium, its impressive for Romanian standards  The stadium looks good.


----------



## Gombos

Cristian G. said:


> "Refurbished" my ass, the roof is still the same !!! :bash::bash::bash:


it is not the final result, the roof will be different. they should come with a new roof over the stand.


----------



## srbija

romania won its Group in ice hockey, any news about that ?


----------



## srbija

Remarkable Romania to Div. IA!


----------



## Gombos

srbija said:


> romania won its Group in ice hockey, any news about that ?





srbija said:


> Remarkable Romania to Div. IA!


next year with KHL Belarus and Kazakhstan. I hope we can do well like South Korea because before we were in the same division

it is indeed remarkable because we have only players playing in Romania )

:cheers1:


----------



## srbija

Gombos said:


> next year with KHL Belarus and Kazakhstan. I hope we can do well like South Korea because before we were in the same division
> 
> it is indeed remarkable because we have only players playing in Romania )
> 
> :cheers1:


I just hope it will make romania build more hockey arenas. if you hear somthing please write everything


----------



## Gombos

*Turda 48k-small town gets a 3520 new indoor arena* (but it has top team in the national league of handball, Potaissa)

11,5 million euro investment

who wants to build it?

_1. Dates Pack
2. Asociere: ACI Cluj SA - Prodesign Engineering&Construction
3. Asociere: SC Nairda Utilcom SRL - SC ASA Cons Romania SRL - SC MBS 4. Group SRL (în reorganizare) - SC Arhon Construct SRL - Popp&Asociații SRL
4. Asociere: Construcții Erbașu SA - Dico și Țigănaș Birou de Proiectare SRL_

https://turdanews.net/articole/econ...onstruirea-salii-polivalente-de-la-turda.html



srbija said:


> I just hope it will make romania build more hockey arenas. if you hear somthing please write everything


priority are unfortunately the football stadiums and the swimming pools, and now they started to build a lot of indoor arenas. 

but I totally agree with some minimum investments (Brasov, Sfântu Gheorghe - indoor arena which can transform into rink - and a refurbished in another town in Szekely Land) they already got some results. next is the ice rink in Bucharest (which is at 60% at least), although they previously got some rinks but not as big arenas.


----------



## Gombos

12k-commune Cumpăna - Constanza County

IV league of the Romanian Championship


----------



## Gombos

RAPID (19.07)

they are finally digging.




















STEAUA (19.07)




























_CNI_


----------



## Gombos

UTA Arad 25.07


----------



## Gombos

*City Hall of Bucharest signs contract to build giant new indoor arena*










:banana: :banana: :banana: 

20.000 seats and 138 million euros (VAT included), it will also used as concerts hall.

starting from now, constructor TCMB (Trustul de Construcții Metropolitane) will have 36 months term. 

mayor Firea said that it will be similar to AccorHotels Arena (former Paris-Bercy) and Bucharest could host the Summer Olympics.




























_Facebook_


----------



## Gombos

the feasibility study has been completed. next is the project + construction. 










https://www.stiripesurse.ro/fabulos...a-firea-a-semnat-contractul-foto_1369708.html

https://www.fanatik.ro/bucurestiul-...semnat-actele-costul-urias-al-arenei-19036030


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

new Rapid Bucharest water polo and swimming pool


----------



## balcaniq

Again with that prefab warehouse look on the outside hno: At least they didn't spent a fortune 

Regarding Rapid Arena, which one from the two will be the actual project?




Second one looks slightly better imho


----------



## marty11

Brasov indoor hall (10k)


----------



## Gombos

I heard that at Oradea they started the works.


----------



## Gombos

Ion Oblemenco Stadium (31,000)

Universitatea Craiova-CFR Cluj










U Craiova-FK Sabail (Europa League)


----------



## Gombos

there are good developments coming for Romania in the next 3 years, but I am just hoping the democrats will speed up the processes. because should I be afraid of the liberals who could probably run the country in the future? in my opinion the money should be split between transport and sports. we should not neglect any domain, including also the culture.

we totally need some regional big arenas. this means in Romania are about 6-7 regions + capital Bucharest. only Cluj is finished. plus some more stadiums of course because we suck compared to Europe's top 5.


----------



## Gombos

marty11 said:


> Brasov indoor hall (10k)


feasibility study until September + start of construction in maximum 1 year I hope. Brașov is at the latest. but this means in maximum 2-3 years we will have new indoors arenas in: Constanța, Oradea and Bucharest. according to my CNI insiders Iași and Timișoara were not contracted by the end of May. 










:banana: Romania becomes Mecca soon

Bucharest 20,000
Oradea 5,500
Constanța 5,000

Timișoara 16,000
Iași 15,000
Brașov 10,000

Cluj Napoca 10,000 (finished)

:nuts: we will be like America with 5 giant and regional halls. :cheers: and we are little now with just 20 million people. in my opinion Constanța being a resort like Brașov should have also had a +10k seater for exhibitions but maybe they count on concerts outside at the seaside?

stadiums in the capital all are rebuilt (new), just Dinamo not. I hope Dinamo gets one after the war of papers is finished. Dinamo + Arenele BNR (tennis) we need to complete all. ice rink, olympic swimming and national complex are almost done, 3 football stadiums + the rugby stadium fixed too. Bucharest should host the Summer Olympics.


----------



## Gombos

they are fast at Arcul de Triumf Stadium of Rugby. 





































Rapid










Steaua



















_Facebook CNI_


----------



## Gombos

2 ski jumping World Cup events in Romania since 2020 winter, at Râșnov near Brașov

https://www.fis-ski.com/en/ski-jump.../2019-20/rasnov-new-on-the-world-cup-calendar


----------



## KOSTYK

balcaniq said:


> Again with that prefab warehouse look on the outside hno: At least they didn't spent a fortune
> 
> Regarding Rapid Arena, which one from the two will be the actual project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one looks slightly better imho


These are the newest renderings.


----------



## Radu_A

Gombos said:


> there are good developments coming for Romania in the next 3 years, but I am just hoping the democrats will speed up the processes. because should I be afraid of the liberals who could probably run the country in the future? in my opinion the money should be split between transport and sports. we should not neglect any domain, including also the culture.
> 
> we totally need some regional big arenas. this means in Romania are about 6-7 regions + capital Bucharest. only Cluj is finished. plus some more stadiums of course because we suck compared to Europe's top 5.


as long as they build a new stadium in Stefan cel Mare they have my vote, this is another reason why I hate today s government


----------



## Gombos

Steaua 16.08.2019

thanks, Amal, our developer from London!


----------



## Gombos

*Sibiu's Con-A - which built Ion Oblemenco Stadium - gets the indoor arena of Pitesti project*

the new hall will be built at Basarabiei Street, with 20 million euros (5,000 seats). I guess will be billed as DACIA Arena.

CNI already received the land from the city of Pitesti. for such price, it should be a greant indoor arena.










https://financiarpress.ro/actualita...ibiu-va-construi-sala-polivalenta-din-pitesti


----------



## Gombos

STEAUA 19.08



















ARCUL DE TRIUMF STADIUM OF RUGBY 19.08



















RAPID 19.08


----------



## Gombos

balcaniq said:


> Again with that prefab warehouse look on the outside hno: At least they didn't spent a fortune
> 
> Regarding Rapid Arena, which one from the two will be the actual project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one looks slightly better imho


NONE! the following are posted at CNI now. Rapid outside looks stunning, inside there will be a classic English type arena.










and the Stadium of Rugby Arcul de Triumf even more amazing:












KOSTYK said:


> These are the newest renderings.


they were bogus. check this post, I just posted the project of Rapid.


----------



## Radu_A

there are some news coming from Timisoara, apparently the municipalities there finally decided that the local stadium needs to be demolished and another one to be build there. 

There were some legal issues because there were two owners each of them with some parts of the old stadium but apparently they move over and there is going to be an 30.000 seats, fullly covered new stadium build there.

I`ll watch this, I`m curious how things will progress 

http://liga2.prosport.ro/seria-1/di...-acoperite-si-fara-pista-de-atletism-18353729


----------



## Gombos

we might have a surprise with Timișoara, because they are going right through the minister there, instead of CNI. the giant indoor arena is built by the CNI, not the stadium, and actually the hall is really signed. but yet again because of the minister we could have a surprise in terms of speeding up the progress, process of the stadium building.

*ARAD 06.09.2019*




































































































_Sport Arad_


----------



## hodoronctronc

for his design, Arad's new stadium might be the pretiest stadium in Romania  or, at least for me :lol:
Ploiesti and arad new arena, for how were projected are by far the most realistic made in all senses.


----------



## Gombos

*Petrolul Ploiești Stadium* looks great for an only €17,5 million investment, I guess UTA Stadium is cheaper (town money, rumours about €14 million), but it was built by architects from Alpine Bau of Austria. well of course they didn't have the money of 1. FSV Mainz which is better but also twice larger. very similar as styles. ‎€17,5 against ‎€60 million.


----------



## Gombos

vs. Coface Arena (Bundesliga)


----------



## Radu_A

hodoronctronc said:


> for his design, Arad's new stadium might be the pretiest stadium in Romania  or, at least for me :lol:
> Ploiesti and arad new arena, for how were projected are by far the most realistic made in all senses.


It`s a smaller copy of John Smith stadium in Huddersfield. I also like this design. I think it will provide a lot of support from the stands for UTA. 10k people here can put a lot of pressure.


----------



## hodoronctronc

For the moment, 10 k is a lot ...2nd league.At the inauguration, most likely will be sold out.but for the following matches,i doubt .
UTA's new arena is a pretty arena. When will be played the 1st competitive match?Spring 2020?It would be nice if the 1st match would be against the team that faced UTA in the first ever match at the "old" arena.

If only we could have few more stadiums like this one...


----------



## Gombos

UTA had 6000 recently in the 2nd league on a reserve stadium.


----------



## Gombos

*Râmnicu Vâlcea opened the new Arenele Traian (3000 seats), multi-purpose outdoor arena *


----------



## Gombos

I will post more photos when I also get from the other areas (tennis courts etc)


----------



## Gombos

Radu, fii atent la ceea ce postezi! in caz ca a fost postat.


----------



## Radu_A

It hard for me to believe a project like this will became reality by 2021 but I had to post it here...

tadaaaa....The new stadium of Universitatea Craiova after the owner of this team realised he cannot play on Municipality Stadium, he decided to build it on its own. 12.k seats all covered


----------



## Gombos

3 months ago the works at *FCU Arena in Craiova* have started (Calea Severinului street). owner Mititelu says they will begin the foundation in March 2020. term: March 2020-May 2021 (*capacity 12.500-13.000*). funds: private

the team of Adrian Mititelu and the 2nd big team of Craiova is currently in 3rd division.


----------



## Gombos

12.09.2019

STEAUA




























RAPID




























RUGBY ARCUL DE TRIUMF STADIUM


----------



## Gombos

*Sports Festival* (Universitatea Cluj-Napoca vs. PAOK Salonic) 

CLUJ ARENA


----------



## Gombos

*Sports Festival* (Universitatea Cluj-Napoca, Fenerbahce Istanbul, Partizan Belgrade)

BT ARENA























































Partizon won the trophy, U Cluj lost 66-67 to Fenerbahce.


----------



## Gombos

*Sports Festiva*l (Romania Legends vs. FC Barcelona Legends)

CLUJ ARENA


----------



## Gombos

*Sports Festival* (Goran Ivanisevic, Mike Bryan, Andrei Pavel, Florin Mergea & Ilie Nastase)

BT Arena 










Ghita Muresan (Cluj County native)










Nadal & Chivu


----------



## Gombos

*Sports Festival *(Simona Halep & Darren Cahill, Fabio Fognini, Daniela Hantuchova)

BT ARENA




































































































For all the sports: www.facebook.com/sportsfestivalcom


----------



## Gombos

*ION OBLEMENCO - CRAIOVA*

derby vs. FCSB


----------



## Gombos

STEAUA 14.10.2019


----------



## Radu_A

Arad - 16.10.2019


image uploading website


https://www.facebook.com/StanisAndrei/videos/2761375263896252/


----------



## Radu_A

Pandurii Tg Jiu receive de license to play the home games on the new stadium.

Next one on 25 October with U Cluj will be played there


----------



## Gombos

they all look stunning for the non-G Europe. I just love the quality of screens in Târgu Jiu!


----------



## Gombos

*Bistrița* contracted the *new indoor arena in Wonderland* on 18th October. *seats: 5,015, around 17 million euro cost. plus hotel included*:


----------



## Gombos

Evil78 said:


> Sfantu Gheorghe, 19/10/2019
> Au sosit primele elemente pt. acoperis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2614139778680220&set=pcb.2614144425346422&type=3&theater


thanks!


----------



## Radu_A

A photo from Arad when they were testing the stadium lights.

some issues appeared there because no company wanted to register to continue working inside the stadium because the money offered by the cityhall were considered low. At the moment stadium is around 70 - 80% finished and it need another 2kk euros for UTA to play there next season


----------



## Radu_A

Gombos said:


> thanks!


I`m pretty sure they will finish Sf Gheorghe stadium next year.

So if we`re lucky in 2020 in Romania we will have

Ghencea - Bucharest 30.000 seats
Giulesti - Bucharest 14.000 seats
Francisc Neumann - Arad 12500 seats
Sepsi - Sf Gheorghe 8000 seats
Arcul de Triumf - Bucharest 8000 seats

Not bad


----------



## Gombos

Sf Gheorghe


----------



## Gombos

*Sepsi-SIC Sfântu Gheorghe defeated internationally Galatasaray 78-62 last evening*




























this is how the new indoor arena looks in the Romanian championship


----------



## Gombos

*Sepsi Arena*


----------



## Nosfer

Sibiu Stadium updates - we finally get an idea on how it might look like

It will have 12,000+ seats. Initially they've said it will have 19,000.


----------



## stefan2000




----------



## DrunkMonkey

Deja? :nuts:


----------



## Gombos

Steaua 24.10.2019




























_CNI_


----------



## Radu_A

First game with fans on new stadium at Tg Jiu.


----------



## Gombos

some non-media photos


----------



## Gombos

fireworks at the new Stadionul Tudor Vladimirescu in Târgu Jiu


----------



## Gombos

_FRF_


----------



## Gombos




----------



## Gombos

STEAUA


----------



## Radu_A

Arad 29.10.2019


----------



## hodoronctronc

Ce aproape e banca tehnica de tribuna...SUPERB !!!!Asa ar trebui sa arate un stadion de fotbal.Ce firma a facut acest design al stadionului ?


----------



## Gombos

*MIOVENI ARENA WILL BE FINISHED IN THE 2020 AUTUMN*

2,500 seats


----------



## Gombos

kristake said:


> new track and field (athletics) stadium in Craiova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sursa foto: contul de facebook Gruppo-Maxima


thx


----------



## Gombos

the Ion Oblemenco Stadium looks amazing.


----------



## Radu_A

Sepsi 29.10.2019...fast progress here


----------



## Radu_A

Arad


imagehosting


----------



## Gombos

awesome news, Timisoara Grand Arena (16,000 seats) will be built near the Dan Păltinișanu Stadium, instead of Giroc commune (neighbourhood)

https://www.opiniatimisoarei.ro/nic...ve-indiferent-de-culoarea-politica/01/11/2019
https://www.opiniatimisoarei.ro/e-o...si-nu-la-giroc-anuntul-premierului/01/11/2019


----------



## Radu_A

Arad 02.11.2019


----------



## nebunul

Gombos said:


> Steaua 24.10.2019


----------



## Gombos

*Sigm-Home Projects (Valea Lupului, Iaşi) - Concrete & Design Solutions (Bucharest) association wins Iasi project in front of Tec Telecom - Yazgan Design Architecture (Bucharest - Ankara, Turkey) association and Dico & Țigănaș*











_Ziarul de Iaşi_


----------



## Gombos

*Ion Oblemenco Stadium (by Șerban Țigănaș)*









































































_Dico și Țigănaș_


----------



## Gombos

*Tudor Vladimirescu Stadium (by Șerban Țigănaș)*














































_Dico și Țigănaș_


----------



## Gombos

*Cluj Arena (by Dico și Țigănaș/Șerban Țigănaș)*


----------



## Gombos

*BTarena (by Dico și Țigănaș/Șerban Țigănaș)*


----------



## Gombos

*Under construction (by Șerban Țigănaș)*

1. Arcul de Triumf National Rugby Stadium in Bucharest















































2. Indoor arena in Bistrița (2675 seats)
















































3. Indoor arena in Brașov (10,000 seats)














































_Dico și Țigănaș_


----------



## Radu_A

Arad 01.11.2019


----------



## Gombos

most of the grass, pitches in Romania come from here https://www.rulouridegazon.ro/

this from Arad I think it's from right there. *Craiova bought it from there too, because they want hybrid turf. the cost is a lot, a lot smaller than from the Netherlands which would have been at 350k euros.*

Radu, cand vor taia copertinele alea?


----------



## DrunkMonkey

I hate that seat pattern


----------



## Gombos

Sibiu project is ready






they will continue from the current updates, all the stands were demolished except one. 

so Hermannstadt will play its matches now home, although there will be works. even the pitch is changing.


----------



## Gombos

*STEAUA*


----------



## Gombos

*this is the hybrid type grass produced in Romania. I hope nobody buys anymore from the Netherlands at the cost of 350,000 euros. Universitatea Craiova consortium didn't agree to allocate funds for external turf - hybrid type, so they bought from Rulouri de Gazon. the stadium has way too tiny light. they are using artifical lights since first day and still the pitch was bad.* this is how the recipe should be, don't buy anymore from exterior and also start selling to the others because only some countries are producing. 

_Hybrid grass or reinforced turf is created by combining natural grass with synthetic fibers. It is used on football stadiums, rugby, golf courses or for public events. Artificial fibers, stiched in the roots give to the lawn greater resistance under very intense and aggressive use conditions.
The main methods of production are either the insertion of artificial fibers in pre-assembled natural turf rolls or the cultivation of a lawn sown in the artificial fiber fabric. The natural grass used is indicated to contain 75% Poa pratensis and 25% perennial Lolium, varieties._

some projects (Therme Bucuresti, Stejarii Country Club, PETROM City, malls etc) https://www.rulouridegazon.ro/ro/portofoliu.html


----------



## rebelheartous

Gombos said:


> Sibiu project is ready


Oh noes. Yet another athletic tracks stadium. hno:


----------



## Gombos

*Sfântu Gheorghe (Sepsi)*


----------



## Gombos

*Finished stadiums or Stadiums under construction in Romania*

Romania will open 15 new stadiums by the end of the last decade of 10 years, 19 with Timișoara, Iași, Oradea, Pitești and Botoșani which are currently not under construction but will be in 2020 all if God helps. 21st Dinamo is on hold because of site.


----------



## Gombos

13.11.2019

*STEAUA*










*RAPID*










*RUGBY NATIONAL STADIUM *


















_Digisport_


----------



## Gombos

Lipova, a very small town (10k) got this stadium (1,510) in the lower leagues


----------



## Gombos

*and Clinceni commune (5,000 people)*

English/Dutch style...










the black seats look interesting


----------



## DrunkMonkey

They should use black seats more often. Better than the rainbow ones.


----------



## DrunkMonkey

Gombos said:


> Lipova, a very small town (10k) got this stadium (1,510) in the lower leagues


Do they really need lights? (Nocturna)


----------



## Gombos

Brașov Indoor Arena will have 11.211 seats










study (project) https://www.brasovcity.ro/stiri-wp/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Sala-Polivalenta-Brasov_PREZENTARE.pdf



DrunkMonkey said:


> Do they really need lights? (Nocturna)


sure :banana: like in England and Spain which are also top 2 in terms of infrastructure in 3rd and 4th divisions.. Dudesti have lights in Liga IV, they bought it with only 120k! for some is probably their season budget or half, but our summers are really hot. they will be for the start, but just some. these lights can work even some decades...


----------



## ucv

Gombos said:


> most of the grass, pitches in Romania come from here https://www.rulouridegazon.ro/
> 
> this from Arad I think it's from right there. *Craiova bought it from there too, because they want hybrid turf. the cost is a lot, a lot smaller than from the Netherlands which would have been at 350k euros.*
> 
> Radu, cand vor taia copertinele alea?


Craiova's stadium hybrid turf wasn't bought from Romania (rulouridegazon.ro). It was bought from Greece (Hellasod, a partner firm of Grassmaster...the turf was installed under the supervision of Grassmaster experts from France).


----------



## Gombos

RAPID 18.11.2019












ucv said:


> Craiova's stadium hybrid turf wasn't bought from Romania (rulouridegazon.ro). It was bought from Greece (Hellasod, a partner firm of Grassmaster...the turf was installed under the supervision of Grassmaster experts from France).


ok, thanks for reminding it, also read it subsequently. all I can say they are stupid. 60-65 matches can also be guaranteed by Rulouri-de-Gazon, and they are a lot less expensive. but if Craiova found funds, good for them.


----------



## Radu_A

they keep working at Arad

https://www.facebook.com/mihai.sinca.96/videos/622116441873458/


----------



## Gombos

*Contract signed for the development of new Dacia Arena (4,900 seats) indoor arena for Pitești*

*execution term:* 24 months
*price:* ~20,5 million euros (VAT included)
*contractor:* CON-A Sibiu

the basement will contain parking places.










https://www.arenaconstruct.ro/sala-polivalenta-pitesti-realizata-cu-peste-17-mil-euro/


----------



## Gombos

ARAD 28.11.2019


----------



## Gombos

STEAUA 

65%










_stefan2000's Facebook_


----------



## Gombos

⭐ Team Romania: 
- Adrian Mutu
- Mirel Rădoi
- Ciprian Marica 
- Lucian Sânmărtean
- Dorin Goian
- Marius Nicolae
- Giani Kiriță 

⭐ World Stars: 
- Alessandro Del Piero
- Francesco Totti
- Andrea Pirlo 
- Gennaro Gattuso
- Sébastien Frey


----------



## Gombos

etc


----------



## Gombos

STEAUA (BUCHAREST) - 16.02.2020


----------



## Gombos

this weekend, on the new Ski Jump of Rasnov at Carbunarii Valley



















the complex is still in development, this photo is old


----------



## Gombos

*Steaua Stadium (Bucharest) - 21.02.20*


----------



## Gombos

*new indoor arena of Tulcea (4,438 seats)
*
execution: 26 months
price: 21 million euros (VAT included)


----------



## Gombos

*what a great development of Steaua Stadium (31,000 seats)!*


----------



## Gombos

*Arcul de Triumf Stadium - Rugby National Team Arena*




























*Rapid Stadium in Bucharest*


----------



## Gombos

*Sepsi Stadium (Sfântu Gheorghe)
*


----------



## Gombos




----------



## hodoronctronc

> ProiectCompania Națională de Investiții (instituţie aflată sub autoritatea Ministerului Dezvoltării Regionale și Administraţiei Publice) *a semnat, în data de 17 decembrie 2018*, contractul privind proiectarea și execuția lucrărilor aferente obiectivului de investiții “Sală Sport Polivalentă – 5000 locuri, municipiul Constanța, județul Constanța” din Bulevardul Aurel Vlaicu, nr. 254, zona Badea Cârțan, cu Asocierea S.C. EUROMATERIA S.R.L, S.C. ADURO IMPEX S.R.L, CONPAT SCARL – DELTA CON S.R.L, RESEARCH CONSORZIO STABILE S.C. ARL.


https://www.cni.ro/noutati/comunica...curi-din-municipiul-constanta-id-45-cmsid-66#
S-a semnat in decembrie 2018...Suntem in martie 2020. Atunci cand se semneaza un contract,ma gandesc ca inseamna ca dpdv juridic nu mai sunt contestatii pe rol. Asadar, se poate incepe lucrarile. In anul 2019 sau pana in martie 2020, s-a facut ceva la aceasta sala ?Orice. De exemplu, la sala din Oradea, e in constructie. Parca s-a semnat contractul pentru cele 2 sali, cam in aceeasi perioada.

Lucrarile la stadionul Steaua sunt avansate, mai putin la stadionul Rapid...Insa cu nebunia asta pe nume corona virus, te poti astepta sa se sisteze lucrarile la cele 3 stadioane din Bucuresti, mai ales ca Bucurestiul e zona cu cele mai multe cazuri de corona virus...

Arata tot mai bine stadionul de Triumf. E ceva extraordinar ca un sport indragit in Romania, precum rugby , va avea un stadion strict pentru acest sport.Ar fi frumos ca echipele din rugby din Bucuresti(Steaua, Dinamo) , sa joace pe acesta arena...bineinteles, si nationala  Nu m-ar mira daca pe acest stadion, vor "ateriza" si echipe de fotbal din Bucuresti...gen Dinamo


----------



## Gombos

some source said there are works on Constanța. might be outside the town or in an isolated area? not sure though but I do remember that. 

they should wear mask and keep distance.

at the Arcul de Triumf will play FCSB, until now (confirmed). its national league matches. Dinamo might also move instead of renting Arena Nationala. minus the derbies, of course.


----------



## Gombos

*Steaua*


----------



## balcaniq

Gombos said:


> some source said there are works on Constanța. might be outside the town or in an isolated area? not sure though but I do remember that.





cosinus1982 said:


> *Conform caietului de sarcini, durata contractului va fi de 120 de zile.
> 
> Se vor desfiinta corpurile C3, C4, C5, C6, C7, C8, C9, C10, C11, C12, C13, C14, C15. Activele C1, C2 vor fi demolate ulterior pronuntarii sentintelor civile pentru dosarele aflate pe rolul instantelor de judecata care fac obiectul acestor constructii.*
> 
> Au fost depuse 4 oferte:
> 
> 1.MARENT 99 S.R.L.,
> 
> 2.SMZ IMPEX,
> 
> 3.IONILARIDAN GRUP,
> 
> *4.Asocierea: Euromateria (Leader), S.C. OPTIMAL PROJECT S.R.L.*


For the Constanta indoor arena a contractor for the clearence works and demolitions hasn't been appointed just yet. Tenders have been received though and the bidding process is already into evaluation.

Location will be "Badea Cârțan" Sports Centre.


----------



## Gombos

wondering why they have been so late, but at least they will use the Cluj Napoca-Oradea duo for a while, until Constanta, Brasov and Bucharest will begin (I suppose Iasi and Timisoara should also).


----------



## Gombos

Oradea Indoor Arena


----------



## Gombos

Craiova track and field stadium


----------



## Gombos

Suceava (5,000)

https://suceavalive.ro/flutur-a-fos...ii-polivalente-de-5-000-de-locuri-la-suceava/


----------



## Gombos

Oradea also announces a new 12,000-seat stadium.

https://www.arenaconstruct.ro/o-noua-arena-sportiva-a-fost-propusa-spre-construire/
https://www.transilvaniabusiness.ro...12-000-de-locuri-aproape-de-sala-polivalenta/
http://arenabihoreana.ro/2020/03/o-solutie-de-compromis-cu-noul-stadion/


----------



## Gombos

ugly interface, we are doomed! many international forums are like this now. ok, better everything, but the skins are trash.

anyway:

*Steaua*






































*Arcul de Triumf Stadium* (mainly rugby, but also rent for football)


----------



## Gombos

*Steaua















































Arcul de Triumf















































Rapid



































*


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Are the images not loading for anyone else?


----------



## Gombos

*Steaua*




















Temporarily Exiled said:


> Are the images not loading for anyone else?


try a different browser, mate, or delete the cookies


----------



## Gombos

*according to Prosport and the Minister of Sport, Romania will bid together with Greece (Bulgaria and Serbia are also invited) for the 2028 Euro.* the new government is also supporting the bid. 

the following cities/stadiums are on the list:

*1. Bucharest (Arena Națională)








*










Indoor










*2. Bucharest (Steaua Stadium)*










*


















3. Craiova (Ion Oblemenco Stadium)



















4. Cluj-Napoca (Cluj Arena)



















5. Timisoara (new Dan Păltinișanu Stadium)








*


----------



## Gombos

*UTA Stadium (Arad)*

they keep working, but what a mess around the stadium!


----------



## Gombos

*Arcul de Triumf Stadium*


----------



## frader15

it has been completed and it looks stunning and marvelous


----------



## Gombos

good news! *Iași* gave up on the former renders, the *new stadium* might not include the track which now exists. *50 million euros for 25,000 seats. *it will have the shape of a crown, being inspired from the crown of King Ferdinand I.









Mihai Chirica: Noul stadion din Iaşi, inspirat de coroana Regelui Ferdinand I


Primarul municipiului Iaşi, Mihai Chirica, a declarat, miercuri, într-o transmisiune live pe pagina de Facebook a clubului de fotbal CSM Poli Iaşi, că noul stadion, care urmează să fie construit, va avea o capacitate de 25.000 de locuri şi va costa aproximativ 50 de milioane de euro.




www.ziaruldeiasi.ro





this is just a simulation:


----------



## Gombos

and this is the *new polyvalent hall of Iași (Marie of Romania Arena)* project, it is advanced (*10,212 seats*), being already PROJECTED in 2019. this is inspired by the crown of Queen Marie of Romania.

Lakers 2 interior?


















































_source:_ Iași TV Life


----------



## Gombos

*Rapid* (2021 opening)

*









Arcul de Triumf Stadium of Rugby *(2020 opening)














































*Steaua* (2020 opening)


----------



## Gombos

*UTA Stadium (Arad)*

grass installation


----------



## Gombos

*new Craiova Track & Field Stadium (athletics, 5000 seats)*


































































_Euro Oltenia_


----------



## Gombos

*Steaua Bucharest Stadium

















*


----------



## Conte

Are those green seats in Ghencea ? wtf this pattern sucks.


----------



## becalipleaca

Conte said:


> Are those green seats in Ghencea ? wtf this pattern sucks.


Nope, the seats are red,blue and white (the colours of CSA Steaua), they are covered with a protective plastic which is greenish as you can see in this photo:










foto: CNI

But I agree, this pattern isn't the best.


----------



## Conte

becalipleaca said:


> Nope, the seats are red,blue and white (the colours of CSA Steaua), they are covered with a protective plastic which is greenish as you can see in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto: CNI
> 
> But I agree, this pattern isn't the best.


After all it's a decent stadium , it looks better than I expected, it could have ended like Giulesti , that's messed up already.


----------



## Gombos

just wait until it's finished, we will also talk about Rapid Stadium when it's finished. for example the Arcul de Triumf does not look impressive so far, but the project really is. so we will have to see the outcome.

everything has been a lot more expensive worldwide in the last years in the world of construction, moreover we are not talking about stadiums worth hundreds of millions of euros. all I can say Steaua Stadium will be solid.

Craiova built this in 2015-2017 with 52 million euros. Romania does not afford to spend like crazy, we have to be careful with the money and the budgets are more limited. only the capital Bucharest has kind of unique arena and will also have a hall like that (expensive).










it looks like a smaller new Velodrome.


----------



## stefan2000

becalipleaca said:


> Nope, the seats are red,blue and white (the colours of CSA Steaua).


Also grey.


----------



## Gombos

*Steaua
































*

























*Rapid*


























*Arcul de Triumf
























*


----------



## Gombos

StadiumDB are a bit late. I have already posted the development multiple times, since the beginning, just that we are getting photos not so often. the stadium is located near the Polyvalent Hall (Arena Sepsi) from Sf Gheorghe, where for instance the Romanian Government invested 19 million euros.

Sf Gheorghe could have asked even for more money, even for an ice rink, through the Compania Națională de Investiții (CNI) because the state or the government actually do not give money directly in Romania. the mayors should come with projects to the CNI. CNI belongs to a ministry, but is a joint-stock company.




























something else, the stadium will not be built without 23-25 million euros. they told the press they have already invested plenty (according to the Realitatea de Covasna: _fiind investite, până în prezent, peste 12 milioane de euro_.) so already over 12 million euros and the stadium is not even 70% completed, plus it will also need to be covered also with a "facade". the estimations were very wrong. 

there are many projects running, also in Blaj, Oradea etc from where we don't get so often photos like from Bucharest.


----------



## Rocky031

Gombos said:


>


Do you know who is the architect of this sports hall?

It kinda reminds me of the one in my city (exterior because of the stairs, but the interior really looks similar):


----------



## Gombos

Rocky031 said:


> Do you know who is the architect of this sports hall?
> 
> It kinda reminds me of the one in my city (exterior because of the stairs, but the interior really looks similar):


yes, the architect was Atelier RVD and general contractor SC ACI CLUJ SA. Structural engineer Bogart Construct. all were from Cluj Napoca.

but since these halls are smaller, the 2 minor stands are very often met. I see also a lot of projects like this in NCAA in the United States. basically at under 4,300 seats or so, you must come with 2 smaller stands behind the goals. in plus the type of stairs belongs to Germany and USA, it is pretty popular. might be granite in Romania and black tiles in Croatia. I also think the 2 stands are mobile in Sf Gheorghe, and there were rumours the arena will also serve as ice rink.

new indoor arena of Oradea which is currently built, looks a lot more similar than Osijek-Sf Gheorghe comparison, TO a NCAA beautiful hall. as interior.


----------



## Alex Jr

*CNI approves 20 million euros for Nicolae Dobrin Stadium in Pitești.* Unfortunately the CNI wants track for it, it was decided after a study in town.

The old arena will be demolished. Pitești used to be an important factory, from Dobrin, to Vlădoiu, Mutu, Nicolae Dică, Cristian Tănase and Prepeliță .


----------



## Alex Jr

*Constanța Indoor Arena (5,000)*


----------



## Alex Jr

*Tudor Vladimirescu Stadium (Târgu Jiu)*

Pandurii will pay exactly 1 RON for its rent. Yesterday:

*























































*


----------



## Alex Jr

*Pitești Indoor Arena*

Day 1









Au început lucrările la noua Sală Polivalentă din Pitești - Jurnalul de Arges


Firma CON-A din Sibiu, declarată câștigătoare a licitației organizată de CNI, a început lucrările la noua Sală Polivalentă din Pitești, a cărei valoare este




jurnaluldearges.ro


----------



## Alex Jr

Steaua Stadium


----------



## Alex Jr

*UPDATE:*

The following 3 average-capacity indoor arenas are under construction now:


Constanța (5,000)
Oradea (5,000)
Pitești (5,000)


























And the exterior:


----------



## Alex Jr

*Oradea Indoor Arena
































*


----------



## Alex Jr

*Sfântu Gheorghe Stadium*


----------



## Radu_A

Arad


----------



## Alex Jr

According to Pro X (Sport.ro), Dinamo Stadium is set to be demolished. So Dinamo Bucharest will finally unlock the land for construction.


----------



## Alex Jr

Sfântu Gheorghe


----------



## Alex Jr

hodoronctronc said:


> AlexJR












*Political Programming of the Romanian government, €2.8 billion goes for sports infrastructure in the national economic recovery plan*

_The National-Liberal Government has published a detailed economic recovery plan after the crisis caused by the COVID-19 pandemic._

Among the recovery steps, the Government also listed several measures in the field of sports, including investments of no less than €2.8 billion.

List of investments:


construction of 12 sports complexes (stadiums) with a capacity between 3,000-30,000 seats, with a total investment value of €724 million
construction of 8 Olympic pools with a value of €207 million and 5 ice rinks for competitions with a total value of €62 million
construction of 5 multipurpose halls, with a capacity between 5,000-16,000 seats, with a total value of €248 million
construction of 250 school gyms, 45 teaching pools, 400 sports facilities with an estimated total value of €1,137 billion
construction of 10 sports centres for Olympic sports, including training rooms, school, boarding school, canteen, coaching school, medical centre, with an estimated value of €414 million









Planul Naţional de Investiţii şi Relansare Economică. Ce investiții prevede planul și cum s-a împărțit bugetul - Forbes.ro


Citeste despre ➜ Planul Naţional de Investiţii şi Relansare Economică. Ce investiții prevede planul și cum s-a împărțit bugetul in Forbes Romania ✅ Afla cele mai noi informatii din sfera ✅ Stiri si evenimente de interes national si international




www.forbes.ro


----------



## Alex Jr

*Pitești Indoor Arena (5,000)*


----------



## Alex Jr

*Craiova Athletics Stadium

































































































*


----------



## slipperydog

*FC Chindia Târgoviște*


> Beyond the bitterness of the latest results and the situation in the ranking, the disgust of last night's hustle remains the sadness. Within a year and almost two months after the promotion, we ended up with a downed stadium and a foundation covered by puddles. No one takes a stand, no one writes, no one talks, pictures from our old lady house appear once every few months. We should have come home this summer no matter what league. For us, unfortunately, there is no longer home.
> Share, people. No attacks on person.
> 
> Signed: A supporter of the team.





> https://www.facebook.com/ChindiaTargoviste/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Giulesti, July 2020:









































https://www.facebook.com/companianationaladeinvestitiisa


----------



## ayatollah2030

Steaua, July 2020:


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Constanța release new Sala Polivalentă renderings 
















*


----------



## ayatollah2030

*ACI Cluj and Prodesign Engineering & Construction will build the new 3,320-seat arena (cost €18 million) of Turda city










TurdaNews*


----------



## ayatollah2030

Complexul Olimpic de Natație (Otopeni, Bucharest)










Source: CNI (Facebook)


----------



## ayatollah2030

UTA Stadium (Arad)


































Source: digisport.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

Sepsi, July 2020:

















Source: Gazeta Sporturilor (gsp.ro)


----------



## ayatollah2030

*The future stadium of Oradea will be the core of a sport and leisure complex*

New indoor arena (5,000 seats, under construction)
New football stadium (15,000 seats)
New track and field stadium
New swimming pool
Parking spaces
2 gyms
Hotel
Restaurant
Spa complex


















Source: Oradea.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

Oradea Indoor Arena, July 2020:
























Source: Facebook


----------



## ayatollah2030

Sibiu, June 2020:










Source: FC Hermannstadt (Facebook)


----------



## ayatollah2030

Oradea Multipurpose Hall, July 2020:









Source: Selina GRUP (Facebook)


----------



## Radu_A

Dinamo Bucharest

New plan(again) for a new stadium in Dinamo Sport Complex, this time it looks like it has everything it needs to be finished. Today the MI minister, CNI director, CS Dinamo president, Bucharest Sector 2 vicepresident and representatives of the Fans Association DDB were in Dinamo Complex were they spoke about building a new stadium to this location. As I understand the PUZ is already approved for it (the one from last year) and now they expect a 6 months period of time in which a company will be declared winner of the contract and another 24-30 months until it will be build. As I understand the fans are pushing for a 30k+ stadium and the architects involved said it`s ok.

I hope is not just some smoke because of the election which are coming this autumn.

There is not other team Romania which deserve more a new stadium then Dinamo and it`s fans


image upload


----------



## Ranma Saotome

About Giulești:








https://www.facebook.com/companianationaladeinvestitiisa


----------



## ayatollah2030

Rapid Bucharest


















































Steaua Bucharest


























































Arcul de Triumf (Bucharest)


















































Source: CNI/ACI/Erbașu


----------



## ayatollah2030

Pitești Indoor Arena, July 2020:


























STADIUL LUCRĂRILOR LA NOUA SALĂ POLIVALENTĂ DIN PITEȘTI


O echipă de specialitate din cadrul Primăriei Municipiului Pitești a efectuat o vizită de lucru în teren și a verificat stadiul lucrărilor la noua Sală Polivalentă. Potrivit reprezentanților societății constructoare, lucrările se desfășoară conform graficului înainte stabilit, în această...




ziarulargesul.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Completed revamp of the Arenele Traian in Râmnicu Vâlcea, The arena now seats about 5,000















































*
















Source: Arena Vâlceană


----------



## ayatollah2030

*City Council approves €38.3 million, 5.000 seat arena for a sports complex in Suceava*

*







*

*







*​


----------



## Radu_A

ARAD


----------



## ayatollah2030

Stadionul Muncipal (Sfântu Gheorghe), July 2020:

































Source: digisport.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

Stadionul Arcul de Triumf (Bucharest), July 2020:









































Source: Media9


----------



## ayatollah2030

Queen Marie Multipurpose Hall (10.212 seats), Iași:

€54 million price tag for arena
the shape will be inspired by the crown of Marie of Romania (she was a Romanov - her mother was the daughter of the Russian tsar - and her father was the Duke of Edinburgh; today the Duke of Edinburgh is the husband of the Queen of England; also Princess of Great Britain and Ireland, niece of Queen Victoria)

































10.000 de locuri în noua sală polivalentă a Iașului. Va avea o formă inspirată de coroana Reginei Maria (FOTO) - Ziar Info Iași


Municipiul Iași va avea o sală polivalentă nouă. Noul imobil multifuncțional va avea o capacitate de




infoiasionline.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

Oradea Multipurpose Hall, July 2020:










































Source: CNI/Construcții Erbașu


----------



## ayatollah2030

*The Brașov County Council upheld its decision to build the new Multipurpose Hall on the site of the former Municipal Stadium









BRAȘOV. „Să facem Sala Polivalentă la Rulmentul și spațiul verde la Municipal” / Răspunsul primarului Scripcaru - Portal MyTex - știri Brașov


Consilierul local brașovean Șerban Șovăială a propus, astăzi, ca Sala Polivalentă pe care vrea s-o ridice Municipalitatea...




www.mytex.ro








*








Source: dicositiganas.ro


----------



## Xhaka

Multipurpose stadium in Constanta








Plan de 100 de milioane de euro la Constanța, înainte de startul campaniei electorale: stadioane pe care ar putea juca Farul și Viitorul, arene de tenis și rugby


În câțiva ani, Constanța ar putea avea unul dintre cele mai spectaculoase complexuri sportive din România. Proiectul a fost dezvăluit de primarul orașului de la malul mării, Decebal Făgădău, în cadrul unei conferințe de presă desfășurată chiar pe noul teren cu gazon sintetic din cadrul actualei...




www.google.com


----------



## ayatollah2030

Xhaka said:


> Multipurpose stadium in Constanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan de 100 de milioane de euro la Constanța, înainte de startul campaniei electorale: stadioane pe care ar putea juca Farul și Viitorul, arene de tenis și rugby
> 
> 
> În câțiva ani, Constanța ar putea avea unul dintre cele mai spectaculoase complexuri sportive din România. Proiectul a fost dezvăluit de primarul orașului de la malul mării, Decebal Făgădău, în cadrul unei conferințe de presă desfășurată chiar pe noul teren cu gazon sintetic din cadrul actualei...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


With a note, the projects in Brașov and Iași are already advanced and voted by the local councils. So I wouldn't be so enthusiastic about the massive Constanța complex project (533 million euros in 10 years of developments) until we see progress. They have to send the documentation with the feasibility study to CNI. Then CNI would need to accept the largest sports infrastructure project in Romania.

Brasov is nailed down, the project also appearing at Dico și Țigănaș. Considering that they maintained the Bartolomeu area for construction, the first works will appear soon.









Multifunctional Hall, Brașov - DICO & TIGANAS birou de proiectare | architecture and engineering | Cluj-Napoca | Romania


The next major public investment in the city if Brașov is going to be a Multifunctional Sports Hall. The chosen site offers the possibility of a major urban renewal which involves a former industrial site near the road exiting the city towards Râșnov and towards the city bypass road on the...




dicositiganas.ro


----------



## Xhaka

România step by step with the projects ongoing in Brașov, Oradea, Iași, Timișoara, Constanța will be the next regional hub of sports infrastuctures and will be able to operate on the highest level of sports venues like hosting Europe's largest Championships hopefully in next 5-7 years!


----------



## ayatollah2030

*National Investment Company requested for bids for "Deva" Multipurpose Arena feasibility study, 3000 seater in the City of Deva






















Agenda Constructiilor - DEVA: Studiu de fezabilitate pentru Sala de Sport Polivalenta cu 3000 de locuri | Arhitectura & Proiectare


Compania Nationala de Investitii a scos la licitatie, in 3 august 2020, contractul de prestare servicii avand ca obiect elaborarea SF, studiu topografic vizat de OCPI, studiu geotehnic verificat la



www.agendaconstructiilor.ro




*


----------



## ayatollah2030

Constanța Multipurpose Hall, August:


















Source: ziuaconstanta.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Local CON-A signs contract to build stadium in Sibiu*

Local company CON-A has signed a contract to build a 12,363 seater stadium. The contract for the project is for a value of almost EUR 33 million and is slated to be completed in 18 months according to the mayor of Sibiu, Astrid Fodor. 











VIDEO 3D spectaculos, cu noul stadion pe care se va juca în Casa Liga 1







www.looksport.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Government approves demolition for Tulcea arena*

*New 4,438-capacity Multipurpose Hall planned for Tulcea, project started by the Tulcea County Council with the funding of the National Investment Company *

Tulcea's old home will be demolished.


























S-a aprobat demolarea vechii Săli Polivalente din Tulcea pentru a face loc celei noi - focuspress.ro


Guvernul a aprobat, vineri, 7 august a.c., demolarea actualei Săli Polivalente din municipiul Tulcea în vederea realizării, pe același amplasament, a obiectivului de investiții „Construire Sală Polivalentă municipiul Tulcea“, ai cărui indicatori tehnico-economici au fost aprobați prin Hotărârea...



focuspress.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

Stadionul Muncipal (Sfântu Gheorghe), August 2020:










Source: *Andrei_ROu*


----------



## ayatollah2030

Arcul de Triumf (Bucharest), August 2020:









































































Rapid Bucharest:

















Source: CNI


----------



## Xhaka

The new hall in Iasi








Fabulos! Se construiește un nou stadion pentru o echipă din Liga 1, iar arena va avea forma unei coroane regale! Anunț de ultimă oră | FOTO - Prosport


Municipalitatea ieșeană a oferit noi informații legate de proiectul stadionului ”Regele Ferdinand I”, arenă ce va avea forma unei coroane regale. Pe




www.prosport.ro


----------



## Xhaka

/www.prosport.ro/fotbal-intern/liga-1/fabulos-se-construieste-un-nou-stadion-pentru-o-echipa-din-liga-1-iar-arena-va-avea-forma-unei-coroane-regale-anunt-de-ultima-ora-foto-ru-o-echipa-din-liga-1-iar-



/www.prosport.ro/fotbal-intern/liga-1/fabulos-se-construieste-un-nou-stadion-pentru-o-echipa-din-liga-1-iar-arena-va-avea-forma-unei-coroane-regale-anunt-de-ultima-ora-foto-ru-o-echipa-din-liga-a-the newly purpoused stadium for municipality of Iasi,the stadium in shape of a crown will cost around 100mil and will be renamed after the king of Romania Ferdinand I.


----------



## RMB2007

*Please keep images and vids for Steaua's new stadium in the dedicated thread. Thanks.*

Link to Steaua's new stadium:









BUCHAREST - New Steaua Stadium (31,254)


This one will have a capacity of at least 30,000 and will cost at least €45m. Not sure when it will be built, but EURO 2020 is coming up and this stadium should be ready by then. :cheers:




www.skyscrapercity.com





This development news thread is for stadiums in Romania under 20,000 in capacity and indoor arenas under 10,000. Stadiums over 20,000 and indoor arenas over 10,000 are allowed their own threads. Forum capacity rules:









Stadiums and Sport Arenas - Forum Rules


When starting a new thread (20,000+ for Stadiums and 10,000+ for Arenas), please follow the correct style of thread title. CITY NAME (BLOCK CAPS) - Native Name (capacity) For Demolished stadiums: CITY NAME (BLOCK CAPS) - Native Name (capacity, opening year - closing year) If its a venue for a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ayatollah2030

RMB2007 said:


> *Please keep images and vids for Steaua's new stadium in the dedicated thread. Thanks.*


Thanks! I've already talked to Ranma and he agrees with me. Where does it say that the pictures cannot be posted in both threads? With all due respect, what you are telling me is not what Ranma wrote.

The boss actually said that we can't open topics at Under Construction if the stadiums have less than 20,000 seats. Not that we can't post all the developments in the countries. There is no rule against it. Or is it?


----------



## RMB2007

We do the same for other countries threads in the news development section as double posting just defeats the point of the individual threads, so we're not changing it just for you, whilst other members happily comply.

Post the Steaua vids and pics in the main Steaua thread and leave this thread for stadiums and arenas that don't meet the capacity rules for their own threads. It isn't a difficult thing to understand.


----------



## ayatollah2030

"Countries" threads might need to be renamed to ARENAS < 10,000 & STADIUMS < 20,000. In addition to add a description. Or maybe not? Regards


----------



## RMB2007

Nah, we'll stick to what we've being doing in order to prevent the development news threads from being clogged up with images and vids from stadiums and arenas that already have their own dedicated threads. Please comply like others do. Thanks.


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Fabulous stadium project approved in Iași, a 24,179 seat stadium eventually with no running track and inspired by the shape of the royal crown** 






A fost făcut primul pas în vederea începerii lucrărilor la noul stadion municipal – 24:ORE







24-ore.ro




*
Approved by the Iași City Council yesterday. Cost: €113 million (VAT included). Next to the future Queen Marie Multipurpose Hall.

*
































*
Source: Prosport
​


----------



## ayatollah2030

*The National Investments Company (CNI) have approved plans to construct a new 13,5 million euro indoor arena in Turda *

3,320 seats, 6 months of design and 24 months of execution, ACI CLUJ S.A. & PRODESIGN ENGINEERING & CONSTRUCTION S.R.L.

Turda is a tiny city in Cluj County and the funds are limited, that's why the architecture is inferior to the county seat cities. But it's really ok for it. The city has a handball team, Potaissa Turda, of European cups (EHF Cup).
























S-a semnat contractul pentru sala de sport competitionala de nivel international din municipiul Turda







www.cni.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

Drone Footage of the Stadionul Municipal (Sf. Gheorghe), August 2020:


----------



## ayatollah2030

Arcul de Triumf, August 2020:










Source: newsweek.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

*The newest stadiums in Romania, The last ones are still under construction but close to completion.








*
Source: SCC (User Marty)


----------



## ayatollah2030

*The Ministry of Regional Development continues to invest in Szekely Land, Gheorgheni indoor ice hockey venue to undergo €8 million expansion-modernisation*

So far, CNI has completed 2 other ice hockey venues (in Cârța, Harghita and Târgu Secuiesc, Covasna).






S-a semnat contractul pentru patinoarul din Gheorgheni







www.cni.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

*The modernisation and expansion works at the stadium in Sibiu begin in maximum two months, FC Hermannstadt to play at Mediaș until completion *

A construction cost of almost €33 million, 12,363 seats.










Source: Sport.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

Works at the future sports hall of Mioveni, August 2020:


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Arad venue Francisc von Neuman Stadium to be inaugurated in 5 days*


















Source: Special Arad


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Looking for new builder for the Multipurpose Hall in Blaj. The initial contract, terminated for non-fulfillment of obligations *

Frimat SPA, Italians...

*








Se caută un nou constructor pentru Sala Polivalentă din Blaj. Contractul inițial, reziliat pentru neîndeplinirea obligațiilor


Primăria Blaj caută un nou constructor pentru finalizarea lucrărilor la Sala Polivalentă, după ce contractul inițial, atribuit în noiembrie 2018 către firma italiană Frimat SPA, a fost reziliat pentru „neîndeplinirea obligațiilor contractuale”. În aproximativ un an și jumătate, constructorul a...




alba24.ro




*


----------



## ayatollah2030

UTA Arad Stadium, August 2020:

































































Source: ARAD | Sports Infrastructure

















Source: ARADON










Source: Minister of Sports (Facebook)


----------



## ayatollah2030

Craiova Stadium inauguration, August 2020:

























Source: ziare.com


----------



## ayatollah2030

Rapid Bucharest, August 2020:

















Source: Hotnews


----------



## ayatollah2030

The Francisc von Neuman venue in Arad looked better than expected.

The fans of UTA outside the stadium:










Source: UTA Arad (Facebook)


----------



## Gogeta

With all the stadiums being inaugurated in the last couple of years and more to come why doesnt Romania make a bid to hold a FIFA U-20 World Cup in the future? It doesnt require huge stadiums capacity, we already have Bucharest, Cluj, Craiova, Tg Jiu, Arad, Ploiesti and soon Sf Gheorghe, Sibiu, Iasi maybe Pitesti, Timisoara, Constanta, Brasov, Targoviste and many we dont no yet.


----------



## ayatollah2030

Gogeta said:


> With all the stadiums being inaugurated in the last couple of years and more to come why doesnt Romania make a bid to hold a FIFA U-20 World Cup in the future? It doesnt require huge stadiums capacity, we already have Bucharest, Cluj, Craiova, Tg Jiu, Arad, Ploiesti and soon Sf Gheorghe, Sibiu, Iasi maybe Pitesti, Timisoara, Constanta, Brasov, Targoviste and many we dont no yet.


Even if it would require large stadiums, Romania now has three 30k-seat stadiums and one 50k-seat. All brand new. I suppose Dinamo is next, maybe also Timișoara. But the FRF has applied for the European Under-21 Championship and already won the European Under-19 Championship (Rapid, Arcul de Triumf, Ilie Oană and Voluntari). And the 2030 FIFA World Cup/UEFA Euro 2028 with Greece are not out of discussion. Only that the Greek economy is a bit in trouble...


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Dico și Țigănaș to build a new 16,100-seat stadium in Oradea*

It will be located in the immediate vicinity of the new Multipurpose Hall which is under construction.

















Source: BIHON


----------



## ayatollah2030




----------



## ayatollah2030

Update BUCHAREST - New Steaua Stadium (31,254)


----------



## ayatollah2030

Arcul de Triumf, September 2020:

























Parking








Source: CNI


----------



## Xhaka

ayatollah2030 said:


> *Dico și Țigănaș to build a new 16,100-seat stadium in Oradea*
> 
> It will be located in the immediate vicinity of the new Multipurpose Hall which is under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: BIHON


It is approved by CNI or it needs time?


----------



## ayatollah2030

Xhaka said:


> It is approved by CNI or it needs time?


Yes, it is approved by the Ministry of Regional Development and Public Administration. The portion of land is already being cleaned, also near the new indoor arena under construction now and in the future sports complex of the city. Everything is ok, after the feasibility study the stadium will be approved by the council (this month). The feasibility study is carried out by CNI itself.

I think that the halls in Brașov, Suceava and Iași will normally be built faster. They have already passed the local councils.


----------



## ayatollah2030

Francisc von Neuman Stadium, September 2020:


----------



## Xhaka

ayatollah2030 said:


> I think that the halls in Brașov, Suceava and Iași will normally be built faster. They have already passed the local councils.


In the Iasi isn't too expensive and unrealistic?


----------



## ayatollah2030

Xhaka said:


> In the Iasi isn't too expensive and unrealistic?


€50 million for a 10,000-seat arena is not expensive at all at current prices. Everything is more expensive than a few years ago, I'm talking about the entire European Union. By comparison, the arena in Brașov costs about the same. And three arenas under construction, each with a capacity of half, cost around €20 million. Smaller arenas usually have a poorer design, and certainly is the case of Oradea, Constanța and Pitești compared to Iași and even Brașov. I believe that the Iași people want to assert themselves, Craiova made a mistake that they did not keep Brancuși's egg as a design for the stadium. It would have been phenomenal.

In Chișinău it cost as much as the future arena in Brașov and it is double. Now I don't know if in Moldova the pool was included in that money or not. It's a complex there.


----------



## ayatollah2030

Pitești Multipurpose project








gov.ro


----------



## ayatollah2030

Like I said, the stadiums will be concentrated around Bucharest (4x Bucharest, Ploiești and Giurgiu) and Cluj (2x Cluj Napoca), the largest cities in the country. 3-stand stadiums are ok to host about 2 group matches, considering it's a youth tournament. The stadium in Giurgiu is new, Italy hosted the 2019 edition with "Serravalle" and some old Italian venues.

Then Hungary's Ménfői úti Stadion in Gyirmót (2021 Euro) is worse than the Stadionul Marin Anastasovici. The venue in Giurgiu is also twice bigger than Bonifika Stadium in Slovenia (2021 Euro). Plus Romania will host the European Championships alone.

And CFR Stadium is a big one.

We will have quarterfinals, semifinals and the grand final at Cluj Arena/Steaua/Arena Națională. Besides the Ion Oblemenco Stadium, these are the best large in Romania.

Hungary compared to Slovenia, also had options like Romania. I suppose it's a UEFA "thing". They probably want stadiums concentrated around a town or around two towns in our case.


----------



## ayatollah2030

MULTIPURPOSE HALLS UPDATES (SEPTEMBER 2020):

*Oradea*
























Erbașu

*Constanța*

























Telegraf Online

*Pitești*

























GOV

*Mioveni*









Bitpress

*Blaj







*
Alba24

*Bistrița*










Bistrițeanul

*Turda*










Transilvania Business


----------



## ayatollah2030

The construction in Blaj is currently suspended because of the Italians. The initial contract, with Frimat SPA, is terminated for non-fulfillment of obligations. They are looking for new builder for the arena.


----------



## Xhaka

Pretty quick they are moving!


----------



## ayatollah2030

*The works started at the Sibiu Municipal Stadium, with the excavations for the underground parking *

FC Hermannstadt will move to Mediaș from the next round.









Sibiu100


----------



## ayatollah2030

*CNI approves the 30,000-seat stadium in Timișoara *

*It also analyses the reconstruction of the Nicolae Dobrin Stadium in Pitești, and Constanța's €130 million sports complex is on the synthesis list.*

According to the director Adrian Cefalan:

*








Anunțul momentului în România: încă trei orașe mari din țară vor avea stadioane moderne


În următoarele luni vor fi inaugurate trei stadioane moderne în București, dar CNI pune la cale trei proiecte impresionante și în provincie.




www.digisport.ro




*


----------



## ayatollah2030

Sfântu Gheorghe Multipurpose Hall:









Source: Compania Națională de Investiții


----------



## ayatollah2030

And the rehabilitated ice hockey arena in Târgu Secuiesc/Kézdivásárhely:









Source: Compania Națională de Investiții


----------



## srbija

ayatollah2030 said:


> And the rehabilitated ice hockey arena in Târgu Secuiesc/Kézdivásárhely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Compania Națională de Investiții


This is what you really need in romana ️️️🏒🏒🏒🏒


----------



## ayatollah2030

Oradea Multipurpose Hall, September 2020:









































































































Bihon


----------



## ayatollah2030

The Academia Titi Aur motorsport racetrack by Terragaz Construct:

















































AVB


----------



## ayatollah2030




----------



## ayatollah2030

*Miercurea Ciuc: Construction on the Erőss Zsolt Arena renovation was completed *

















Secular


----------



## Radu_A

Sf Gheorghe, September 2020


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Steaua Stadium*, for more: BUCHAREST - New Steaua Stadium (31,254)


----------



## ayatollah2030

Bistrița Multipurpose Hall, October 2020:

























timponline.ro


----------



## Velaxa

Au fost selectate 2 variante de proiect pentru noul stadion de la Timisoara. In ce stadiu e sala polivalenta? Anuntul presedintelui ales la CJT, Alin Nica, dupa primele drumuri batute la Bucuresti | OpiniaTimisoarei.ro


TIMISOARA. A facut deja doua drumuri in Capitala de cand a fost ales presedinte al Consiliului Judetean, ultimul la Compania Nationala de Investitii. Alin Nica spune ca a mers sa impulsioneze proiectele atat de asteptate pentru Timisoara - noul stadion, respectiv noua sala polivalenta.




www.opiniatimisoarei.ro





Updates from Timișoara, the new head of the county (Alin Nica) had a meeting with CNI (investment company) about the stadium from Timișoara. Basically from the feasibility study now we know that the company chose to build a stadium of 34k capacity for 110 million Euro. The building of the stadium is expected to start next year, somewhere in the spring, early summer.


----------



## ayatollah2030

Constanța Multipurpose Hall, October 2020:


----------



## ayatollah2030

*THE FEASIBILITY STUDY OF THE SPORTS COMPLEX IN ORADEA HAS BEEN APPROVED*

Designed to be built on Făgăraşului Street, between the current location of the zoo and the new multipurpose hall under construction, the complex will include 3 objectives:
1. Football stadium with 16,291 seats;
2. Pedestrian access plaza and underground parking lot (150);
3. Hotel, conference area and spa.

The estimated value of the sports complex is over 45 million euros, plus VAT.

In the next period, we will support the project in the specialized technical-economic commissions of the National Investment Company (CNI) and the Ministry of Development, so that the government decision on approving the indicators of this investment can be adopted.

If all goes well, we intend to have an execution contract signed at the end of next year to start the works.

























City Hall of Oradea


----------



## ayatollah2030

Rapid Stadium, October 2020:

















CN AerialView


----------



## Radu_A

video with Giulesti stadium, octomber 2020


----------



## ayatollah2030

Oradea Multipurpose Hall, October 2020:


----------



## ayatollah2030

Stadionul Rapid, October 2020:









Source: FC Rapid Bucuresti (Facebook)


----------



## ayatollah2030

Ilie Oană Stadium (Ploești), October 2020:

















FRF Collection


----------



## ayatollah2030

Updates









BUCHAREST - New Steaua Stadium (31,254)


CNI




www.skyscrapercity.com












BUCHAREST - Arena Națională (55,634)


yep 3:42 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L77apDtdMeg so that's not true, I also attended several matches mostly European and some derbies. maybe the broadcaster is not filming the cube too much, just when it is a scoreboard showing only the score or screaming "goal". for the EL final we even...




www.skyscrapercity.com












CRAIOVA - Ion Oblemenco (30,854)


Dude, are those new chairs?




www.skyscrapercity.com












CLUJ-NAPOCA - New Ion Moina (30,335)


beautiful! I didn't see so much yellow on TV.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Xhaka

ayatollah2030 said:


> Updates BUCHAREST - New Steaua Stadium (31,254)


When the inauguration will happen can't wait for it already?!


----------



## ayatollah2030

Xhaka said:


> When the inauguration will happen can't wait for it already?!


April 2021


----------



## StefanD_

ayatollah2030 said:


> April 2021


Who said that?


----------



## ayatollah2030

StefanD_ said:


> Who said that?


Observatorul Militar magazine.


----------



## Xhaka

(14.000)


----------



## Xhaka

Update October 2020


----------



## ayatollah2030

Xhaka said:


> (14.000)
> View attachment 624871


It's not the official sketch. The capacity was also increased.


----------



## StefanD_

Xhaka said:


> (14.000)
> View attachment 624871


This is not the current design.


----------



## Xhaka

ayatollah2030 said:


> Observatorul Militar magazine.


According to Ministry of Internal Affairs the inauguration could happen sooner than anticipated, in November during national team friendlies over Belarus (11th November) or counter Norway (15th November).


----------



## ayatollah2030

Normally it can not be ready for inauguration in November even if they finish the minor interior works and the arrangement of the exterior space. In the next period, Steaua officials will have to receive the operating permit from the Inspectorate for Emergency Situations, the classification from UEFA and the licencing from FRF.


----------



## ayatollah2030

Sibiu, October 2020:









































Source: Turnul Sfatului


----------



## Xhaka

Rapid


----------



## ayatollah2030

*Works at the Multipurpose Hall in Pitești reach 30%























*
ziarulargesul.ro


----------



## Radu_A

Sf Gheorghe 18/10/2020




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3563902393703949


----------



## ayatollah2030

*The new stadium in Iași will have 25,000 seats and will cost over 75 million euros *

"At the end of September, the designer handed us the feasibility study, and we will receive the technical execution project by the end of this month", said the mayor Mihai Chirică.

























telekomsport.ro


----------



## CarmenSylva

*Theodora Golf Club in Ciugud, Alba Iulia (the longest par 6 in Europe)*

62 hectares, and investments of at least 15 million euros. 1 hour from Sibiu Airport or 2 hours from Cluj Napoca Airport.









*

























































































































































*
theodoragolfclub.ro/en


----------



## CarmenSylva

I'm not sure why Romania doesn't produce professional golfers, it's full of clubs for several years already. In Alba County there is also Paul Tomiţa Golf Club, in Cluj there are Sun Garden Golf and Transilvania Golf Club, in the capital Bucharest we are talking about Stejarii Country Club, Izvor de Golf, Selas Golf & Polo Club and Clubul Diplomatic, and in Breaza on the famous Prahova Valley there is Lac de Verde. Not to forget about Kings Land Country Club from Bihor County, close to Oradea. And Tite Golfresort Timișoara. At least these 11. Surely there are also others.

The history of the golf game in Romania is closely linked to the Royal Family, the first golf course belonging to King Ferdinand I in 1929 at the inauguration of the Country Club, known today as the Clubul Diplomatic. 

The last prominent player was Paul Tomiţa, who participated in 6 world championships and 2 open tournaments, between 1968 and 1975.


----------



## CarmenSylva

*Pitești Arena*








cni.ro


----------



## pHarmacistacid

Baieti, ce s-a intamplat de nu mai postati de aproape 1 luna? Santierele merg struna in continuare


----------



## Radu_A

pHarmacistacid said:


> Baieti, ce s-a intamplat de nu mai postati de aproape 1 luna? Santierele merg struna in continuare


 eu unul astept noul stadion Dinamo...


----------



## becalipleaca

Arcul de Triumf stadium - completed:










Foto: Inquam



















Foto: Libertatea


----------



## bat753

Nice stadium. But it is, in my opinion, too grey. It misses color. They should put, at least, the Romanian flag or, better, "ROMANIA" in one stand.


----------



## DrunkMonkey

bat753 said:


> Nice stadium. But it is, in my opinion, too grey. It misses color. They should put, at least, the Romanian flag or, better, "ROMANIA" in one stand.


nah, i like all white


----------



## becalipleaca

Rapid Stadium - construction update:



















CNI


----------



## Xhaka

Renders of the new Dinamo stadium


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The new rugby national stadium looks great overall, but I just don't like the choice to block the view towards the church...


----------



## marty11




----------



## Ranma Saotome

Giulești, February 2021:
























Compania Națională de Investiții


----------



## Xhaka

alexandru.mircea said:


> The new rugby national stadium looks great overall, but I just don't like the choice to block the view towards the church...


I don't agree with u! The church is a national simbol, it would be a failure to block the view of it, especially in the rugby matches!


----------



## marty11




----------



## slipperydog




----------



## marty11




----------



## slipperydog

*AFC Chindia Târgoviște*


----------



## Radu_A

Sf Gheorghe March 2021


----------



## Radu_A

Alexandria, March 2021

A 5000 seats stadium with track and all seats covered is build at the moment in this small town situated in southern Romania.


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu, March 2021


----------



## marty11

Rapid Arena

Still regretting the fact that the stadium is so small, they should've relocated it more to the outskirts of the city, were the land required to build a proper stadium was available.

That being said, I like the way the stadium was integrated within the surroundings , and also the fact that from the stands you can actually see the trains passing by: Rapid is Railwaymen's club.


----------



## marty11

seul said:


> *"ARCUL DE TRIUMF" STADIUM OF RUGBY (BUCHAREST)*
> 
> www.dicositiganas.ro


Dico&Tiganas's projects pipeline...

Oradea Arena (16,291)





































Bistrita Arena (12,388)





































Brasov Multifunctional Hall (10,059)


----------



## Xhaka

Glad to see Romania is moving forward with sports infrastructure as a whole, I hope results will follow up!


----------



## Gogeta

Wow! So many sports infrastructure underconstruction and many more to be confirmed.Is Romania the country in Europe with the most sports infrastructure underconstruction at the moment?


----------



## Radu_A

Targoviste


----------



## Radu_A

seul said:


> *SIBIU STADIUM (12300 SEATS)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ora de Sibiu
> 
> 
> 
> I find it incredible that the works started. I thought it was a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> Updates are up to date now.


the new stand at Sibiu looks big, bigger than 12k, it looks at least as Ploiesti which is at 15k


----------



## maxi1921

Gogeta said:


> Wow! So many sports infrastructure underconstruction and many more to be confirmed.Is Romania the country in Europe with the most sports infrastructure underconstruction at the moment?


At the moment, probably yes.


----------



## pHarmacistacid

This is a truly update. Chapeau...aim for the best and reach higher! 🍻


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Giulești, April 8:




__ https://www.facebook.com/www.visiniu.ro/posts/5384190858318607



April 15








VISINIU.ro


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu, May 2021


----------



## seul

Rapid Bucharest Stadium (14.000 seats), 6th May 2021
































MLPDA


----------



## seul

Oradea Arena (5.300 seats), 5th May 2021




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=472015807346018



Pitești Arena (4.900 seats), 29th April 2021 






Turda Arena (3.320 seats), 24th April 2021


----------



## seul

<<Otopeni>> National Swimming Complex (2.797 seats), 27th March 2021


----------



## Xhaka

Târgoviște aprox. 8000 seats 6th may


----------



## DrunkMonkey

The one in Targoviste will look interesting


----------



## Xhaka

The remaining stadiums that currently undergo development are Oradea







(c. 16.000seats),Constanta







(14.000seats), Dinamo Bucharest







(30000seats), Timisoara







(30000seats), Iași







(24000seats)
And Brașov. 
Most of them gonna get polivalent halls, ice rinks and swimming pools as well, the year construction is planned somewhere in 2022-2023.


----------



## seul

It is hard to know which is next, there are many projects on the CNI table. In terms of stadiums, Oradea will probably be soon one. Who thought that the hall in Turda would be started so quickly? And in Tulcea its demolition begins. I'm curious how long Dinamo has to wait for the stadium.

If I follow the architect Dico, Bistrița was also uploaded together with Oradea. And they usually have accurate information.









Bistrița Stadium, Bistrița - DICO & TIGANAS birou de proiectare | architecture and engineering | Cluj-Napoca | Romania


The city of Bistrița wishes to redefine itself as a nucleus for sports activities. The north-Western part of the city proved to be the ideal place for this type of development. In the whole complex, the future stadium makes part, whose feasibility has already been studied and approved by the...




dicositiganas.ro












Oradea Sports Complex, Oradea - DICO & TIGANAS birou de proiectare | architecture and engineering | Cluj-Napoca | Romania


Oradea municipality wants to offer the city an integrated sports and leisure center. We were called to propose a solution that has in the center a new football stadium and to connect with the existing facilities, the sports high school and the university campus and with those under...




dicositiganas.ro


----------



## seul

<<Sfântu Gheorghe>> Municipal Stadium (8.400 seats), 5th May 2021

















digisport.ro


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu, July 2021


----------



## Radu_A

Sf Gheorghe...August 2021


----------



## AJ70

New Rapid stadium looks excellent, well done.


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu August 2021


----------



## Radu_A

Sf Gheorghe - 5 September 2021


----------



## Radu_A

Giulesti 4 September 2021


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu, 3hd October 2021

You can see at the end of the video that the old stand, the one that was supposed to be preserved, it `s now demolished by the constructor.

So I guess the project changed somewhere on the road

I m curious to see how it is going to develop further.


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu, September 2021


----------



## Radu_A

Sf Gheorghe 8 October 2021


----------



## JMP 90

Can anyone give an update on the proposed new stadiums in Constanta, Timisoara and the Dinamo one? And when Rapid and Sepsi move into theirs?


----------



## Radu_A

JMP 90 said:


> Can anyone give an update on the proposed new stadiums in Constanta, Timisoara and the Dinamo one? And when Rapid and Sepsi move into theirs?


Sepsi will move to the new stadium this month, Rapid in late December or early January after the winter break

Constanta and Timisoara are still far away, except discussion with CNI and the willingness of local administration is not much to talk about them yet.

For Dinamo stadium things are more advanced, last week the Bucharest City-Mayor approved the Zonal Urbanistic Development Plan (PUZ) for a new stadium inside Dinamo sport facility.
Also last week the president of CS Dinamo Bucharest, which are the administrators of Dinamo Complex, said that at this moment is ongoing an evaluation to estimate the total price of the old stadium since it`s been many "upgrades" on it in past years. This step is necessary for the demolition of the old stadium and it will be finished around 4th of December.

After that we need a government decision and the stadium can be demolished. The cost of that will be around 1 million euro and will be done early next year.

Then the new stadium can be build, CNI already said that the budget for the new stadium is took in consideration(around 120 millions euro), they are just waiting for the land to be free.

Still is not well known how big it will be, there is no official project for that, fans are pushing for 30k+, people inside CS Dinamo said it will be around 27k because some space will be need it to build other sport facilities in it.

We will see


----------



## JMP 90

Radu_A said:


> Sepsi will move to the new stadium this month, Rapid in late December or early January after the winter break
> 
> Constanta and Timisoara are still far away, except discussion with CNI and the willingness of local administration is not much to talk about them yet.
> 
> For Dinamo stadium things are more advanced, last week the Bucharest City-Mayor approved the Zonal Urbanistic Development Plan (PUZ) for a new stadium inside Dinamo sport facility.
> Also last week the president of CS Dinamo Bucharest, which are the administrators of Dinamo Complex, said that at this moment is ongoing an evaluation to estimate the total price of the old stadium since it`s been many "upgrades" on it in past years. This step is necessary for the demolition of the old stadium and it will be finished around 4th of December.
> 
> After that we need a government decision and the stadium can be demolished. The cost of that will be around 1 million euro and will be done early next year.
> 
> Then the new stadium can be build, CNI already said that the budget for the new stadium is took in consideration(around 120 millions euro), they are just waiting for the land to be free.
> 
> Still is not well known how big it will be, there is no official project for that, fans are pushing for 30k+, people inside CS Dinamo said it will be around 27k because some space will be need it to build other sport facilities in it.
> 
> We will see


Thank you for the reply, would be good to see Romania's footballing infrastructure improve in the next couple of years maybe to what's similarly happened in other eastern parts of Europe such as Russia, Poland, Hungary and Turkey. Big footballing nations with good stadiums now for all their major clubs.


----------



## Radu_A

Sf Gheorghe. Sepsi OSK Arena inauguration 16.10.2021


----------



## JMP 90

Radu_A said:


> Sf Gheorghe. Sepsi OSK Arena inauguration 16.10.2021


Lovely little stadium! shame it wasn't quite a full house. Am I right in thinking that another Szkeley club FK Csikszereda is having stadium improvements as well?


----------



## Radu_A

JMP 90 said:


> Lovely little stadium! shame it wasn't quite a full house. Am I right in thinking that another Szkeley club FK Csikszereda is having stadium improvements as well?


At the moment their stadium have only one stand, they wanna build a new one on the opposite side of the field(see the third photo).

It will cost around 3kk euros and apparently the paperwork is approved and they started working already(see the video from last month).


----------



## Xhaka

JMP 90 said:


> Lovely little stadium! shame it wasn't quite a full house. Am I right in thinking that another Szkeley club FK Csikszereda is having stadium improvements as well?





Radu_A said:


> At the moment their stadium have only one stand, they wanna build a new one on the opposite side of the field(see the third photo).
> 
> It will cost around 3kk euros and apparently the paperwork is approved and they started working already(see the video from last month).


These are Hu stadiums fully financed and upgraded!


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu - Ocober 2021

The old stand was also demolished, they kept only the resistance structure, this is good since I had no idea how they will integrate the old with the new


----------



## Radu_A

Giulesti - October 2021 - Light show


----------



## vino_93

Any news about Bucarest ice rink ?


----------



## Radu_A

Giulesti - 14-11-2021


----------



## maxi1921

unde e sectorul oaspetilor pe Giulesti?


----------



## Xhaka

Sibiu


----------



## Xhaka

Turda


----------



## srbija

vino_93 said:


> Any news about Bucarest ice rink ?


 i agree thats the one im waiting for to.


----------



## Xhaka

New stadium at Hunedoara ,legendary club,it's planned similar to Rugby National team stadium Wich is called Arcul de Triumf


----------



## Xhaka

Constanta 25.11.21


----------



## marty11




----------



## Xhaka




----------



## Radu_A

Giulesti 30.11.2021


----------



## Evil78

Sibiu


----------



## Sandro14

Rapid stadium should open very soon. Sibiu sometime in 2022.


----------



## slipperydog

Sandro14 said:


> Rapid stadium should open very soon.


Next two home matches are Dec 18 and Jan 29


----------



## Sandro14

slipperydog said:


> Next two home matches are Dec 18 and Jan 29


I saw Rapid playing his home matches at the national stadium when his venue was being rebuilt. Now it looks like they should move back here. It's 100% complete and ready to host a football match. I think Dinamo will do the same, playing at the national stadium when they will reconstruct their stadium.


----------



## Sandro14

Now it appears that January 29th could be the date in which giulesti stadium will open. They're finishing the sidewalk at the entrance.


----------



## Sandro14

Giulesti officially complete. Handover to rapid done today. Game against UTA arad will be at the new venue.


----------



## slipperydog

Sandro14 said:


> Giulesti officially complete. Handover to rapid done today. Game against UTA arad will be at the new venue.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478758798047289347


----------



## Radu_A

Not bad, we are waiting for New Dinamo stadium in near future and maybe Timisoara, Iasi and Constanta also


----------



## Radu_A

Giulesti before the first game which will be at the end of this month


----------



## Radu_A

Part 2


----------



## Radu_A

Part 3 - Other smaller romanian stadiums built or refurbished after 2000


----------



## Radu_A

Part 4 - Romanian projects that we can see in the future, there are many discussions at the moment for many projects but this ones are the most realistic ones from my point of view.


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu - 15 January 2022


----------



## Sandro14

Radu_A said:


> Sibiu - 15 January 2022


From the drone videos, the venue appears not to have a running track. The stands are close to the pitch. Completion date is august.


----------



## Sandro14

First match of rapid at giulesti not today. Rapid will play at the national stadium, despite the handover to the club earlier this month. Possible february opening at this point against sepsi.


----------



## JMP 90

Will Dinamos proposed new stadium be affected by their impending relegation to Liga 2?


----------



## Radu_A

JMP 90 said:


> Will Dinamos proposed new stadium be affected by their impending relegation to Liga 2?


No, the construction of the new stadiums for Steaua and Rapid started when this clubs were reestablished with new teams in romanian fifth division. 

Also Dinamo relegation is not sure, there are many games left and there are teams in Romania which cannot end this championship due to financial problems.


----------



## slipperydog

*AFC Chindia Târgoviște*


----------



## Sandro14

Opening of rapid giulesti stadium postponed. Pitch is still not ready. Maybe should open for the derby against dinamo or in march.


----------



## bologamihai8

Stadium Municipal from Zalau has been modernized.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

source

Romania - Portugal 37-27, Romania looking well for the qualification to the 2023 World Cup


----------



## Sandro14

Giulesti stadium is set for a march opening. The derby against dinamo will be played at the national stadium, and the reason behind this postponement is that attendances in sporting venues are capped at 30%. They need to ease capacity restrictions in order to open the venue.


----------



## Sandro14

Giulesti stadium will officially open on march 26th in a friendly match, Rapid vs Politehnica timisoara. First league match in april.


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu - March 2022


----------



## Radu_A

The new stand at Miercurea Ciuc looks almost done


----------



## slipperydog

FC Rapid 1923


FC Rapid 1923၊ București .နှစ်သက်သူ ၇၄,၀၇၉ ဦး · ၁၃,၉၄၀ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၅၁၀ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . The official Facebook page of FC Rapid Bucuresti football club Official websites:...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Sandro14

Rapid giulesti stadium was sold out yesterday, confirming the fact that capacity restrictions in outdoor sport venues in romania were lifted a few weeks prior. I don't think rapid will play home games in mioveni at the resumption of the league.


----------



## balcaniq

Sandro14 said:


> Rapid giulesti stadium was sold out yesterday, confirming the fact that capacity restrictions in outdoor sport venues in romania were lifted a few weeks prior. I don't think rapid will play home games in mioveni at the resumption of the league.


Indeed, The new Rapid Bucharest Stadium (14.050 seats) was officially inaugurated yesterday, with a friendly game againts Poli Timisoara


----------



## slipperydog

Târgoviște - March 2022


----------



## marty11




----------



## marty11

I feel like somehow that Interwar Art Deco vibe has been preserved. The big minus is of course the small capacity of the new stadium; a larger capacity would have required relocation, though.

*BEFORE*
























*AFTER*


----------



## Sandro14

Giulesti set for sold out crowd in rapid first official game at the new stadium against botosani.


----------



## marty11

^^
















































Source


----------



## marty11




----------



## Sandro14

Rapid got a 3-0 victory against botosani in first official game at giulesti. It was sold out.


----------



## Sandro14

Latest update of sibiu stadium:


----------



## JMP 90

Now Rapids stadium is done any word on Dinamos? Thought deconstruction was supposed to start soon.


----------



## Sandro14

JMP 90 said:


> Now Rapids stadium is done any word on Dinamos? Thought deconstruction was supposed to start soon.


There's a dedicated thread to dinamo bucharest stadium.


----------



## marty11

Sandro14 said:


> Rapid got a 3-0 victory against botosani in first official game at giulesti. It was sold out.


----------



## slipperydog

*TÂRGOVISTE TO RECEIVE SECOND NEW STADIUM*

Daniel Cristian Stan, Mayor of Târgoviște, has maintained the Romanian city can accommodate two new football stadia after plans were approved to resurrect a project that had first been proposed in 2014.

Liga 1 football club Chindia Târgoviște is currently awaiting the completion of redevelopment works at its Stadionul Eugen Popescu, but Complex Sportiv Stadion Municipal, an older project of Dâmbovița County Council, has now been given the green light.

The 12,012-seat stadium, which will also feature an athletics track, will be developed to the standards necessary for Liga 1, UEFA Champions League and Europa League games, and national team matches.

Having been projected to cost €22m (£18.35m/$23.86m) back in 2014, the price tag has now increased to €70m, with tenders due to be issued for its design and construction contracts.









Târgoviste to receive second new stadium


Daniel Cristian Stan, Mayor of Târgoviște, has maintained the Romanian city can accommodate two new football stadia after plans were...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that's insane, wtf...


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu March - 2022


----------



## Sandro14

So it's confirmed they're demolishing the old stand at sibiu in order to build a new covered stand. 3/4 of the stadium is structurally finished, and they should install seats soon.


----------



## JMP 90

That Targoviste news is a weird one I mean good for Chindia but what about major cities with well supported clubs across the country that are in desperate need for new stadium infrastructure like Timisoara, Constanta, Brasov, Pitesti, Iasi etc.


----------



## Radu_A

11.05.2021 Bucharest

Today, during an event for 74 years since Dinamo Bucharest was founded, the CS delivered the space of the old stadium to CNI. Apparently they finish the documentation for the new Dinamo stadium and now everything is in motion for a new stadium in late 2024 or early 2025. 

We still don`t know yet the capacity, it will be at least 25.000 seats and more than 100 millions euro for this stadium.


----------



## Sandro14

Dinamo will play at the national stadium when their one is being built. I rather think that news about the new dinamo stadium should be in the dedicated thread.


----------



## Sandro14

New update of sibiu stadium: 



The demolition of the old stand is almost complete. For a few months, we will see the rest of the stadium when the new stand is being built.


----------



## srbija

New ice rinks?


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu - May 2022

As I see things are going we will have an opening in late 2022 or even early 2023. The local team, Hermmanstadt, just promoted in romanian first division


----------



## Sandro14

Against farul costanta. I could expect a sellout crowd.


----------



## Sandro14

Final construction update of sibiu: 



Everything set for first game against farul, stadium complete and handed over to romanian football association.


----------



## Sandro14

Update of targoviste rehabilitation:


----------



## Nosfer

Sibiu stadium a few days before opening.


----------



## Radu_A

Sibiu before the first official game


----------



## Radu_A

12 new and great stadiums in Romania...pretty good I would say

Some of the big projects coming in following years

Dinamo 25000-30000
Constanta 18000
Timisoara 25000-30000
Oradea 13000-15000
Iasi 20000
Botosani 10000


----------



## Sandro14

Today new sibiu stadium hosts first game against farul. Here's the last ever update before opening:


----------



## Sandro14

Highlights of inaugural game of the new Sibiu Stadium:


----------



## k%

Hello Romanian friends

is there any indoor arena (above 10k) in Romania or Bucharest under construction or planned lately?


----------



## marty11

k% said:


> Hello Romanian friends
> 
> is there any indoor arena (above 10k) in Romania or Bucharest under construction or planned lately?


U/C: Brasov 11,211 (10,059 main hall +1,152 secondary hall)







Approved: Timisoara 16,000








Din 4 variante, Timisoara trebuie sa aprobe una. CNI a finalizat documentatia pentru Sala Polivalenta care va costa aproape 140 de milioane de euro | OpiniaTimisoarei.ro


TIMISOARA. Veste buna inainte de Craciun la Timisoara. Compania Nationala de Investitii a finalizat documentatia aferenta studiului de prefezabilitate pentru Sala Polivalenta de 16.000 de locuri, a facut si o analiza comparativa a celor 4 variante propuse de specialisti si acum solicita...




www.opiniatimisoarei.ro





Currently, there is only one indoor arena with a capacity of ~10,000, which is Cluj Arena.


----------



## Radu_A

New Dinamo Stadium details after a company won the contract to design the stadium last week

It appears to be a very complex project for Bucharest, to be honest Dinamo fans are waiting this for 30 years.

The stadium capacity will be ~ 25.000 or more for football and rugby and be included in 4th UEFA stadium category Elite
- Field size 105x68 meters, all space on the pitch will be 125x85 meters.
- Hybrid field grass
- 2000 VIP seats, special seats for people with disabilities
- All around the stadium there going to be different spaces, stores, fan shops, restaurants, fast foods etc
- Dinamo museum will be included here
- An hotel with 40 beds
- VIP conferences room
- A parking on two levels each for 1000 cars
- in tribunes infrastructures will be inserted 10 training gyms for different sports....boxing, volleyball, judo, martial arts, fencing, tennis, athletics etc...I am really curios how are going to do this or if some of this training gyms will be moved inside Dinamo complex...space is a lot there
- Fitness gym
- Recovering center with cryo - sauna and a lot of other stuff
- A heliport - where the fk are they going to put that? )

All Dinamo complex will be refurbished with better acces and other things

After I read that for me is clear that this will be a long and complex project and also very expensive, this is going to be around 150 millions euro and I am pretty sure they want to modernize the entire Dinamo complex this time not just build a stadium

We should have some renders in March, and somewhere in the summer the stadium will be demolished and the constructions will start at the end of this year and will be over in 2025 the earliest if you ask me


----------



## Radu_A

Radu_A said:


> After I read that for me is clear that this will be a long and complex project and also very expensive, this is going to be around 150 millions euro and I am pretty sure they want to modernize the entire Dinamo complex this time not just build a stadium
> 
> *The sources told me that we should have some renders faster then expected*


----------



## Sandro14

With this, all bucharest stadiums are reconstructed.


----------

